# Wantable - new quarterly subscription



## Mandy Kane (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey Girls!

I wanted to start a thread on this! My husband was reading the paper this morning and there was an article on a new quarterly beauty box that is launching this month! I couldn't believe that there was a new sub that I hadn't heard anything about and that it was launching so close to home! (Milwaukee, WI) The article mostly talks about all the other stuff the guy who is launching this has done- sounds like this guy (Jalem Getz) in an internet entrepreneur who's previous endevours have had nothing to do with beauty (he created and then sold BuySeasons.com which I guess sells halloween costumes, then made Hopscotch, which was like video internet speed dating, then it says he made Siide.com online job marketplace.)  

According to the article (in today's Milwaukee Journal Sentinel the article written by Kathleen Gallagher) it says it's going to be a quarterly beauty box for $40 bucks with 7 full sized items worth up to  $130 in each box. It will be a profile based box so different people will get different boxes, ie 'Rock Rebel' and 'Top Trend setter'. 

They do not have a website up yet. Only a mobile site for smart phones (which i have not yet checked out) and a facebook page (which has 3k likes) I think it said the mobile site was first launching today and I'm sure if you can signup from that? on the facebook page you can just signup for their newsletter. There is a launch party tomorrow night for free in Milwaukee from 6-8pm for anyone in the area. 

On a post on their facebook page it says they will be launching in mid september and they'll have a fall box. They have pics of stuff on their page from nars, essie, thebalm, etc.. but nothing saying that will for sure be a brand they are working with. They show a box on facebook with 9 items in it- the only brand names i can make out are tarte and spadaro, and 2 beauty for real items, and honesyly it doesn't look like any lotions or creams. 

the pic they posted in the paper has an item from Lorac, one from beauty for real, total of 7 items. 

SO- anyways it looks like we will not see the first actual box for a month and that give people time to sign up if they want to get in on the ground floor of a new sub (we all know how great 'first' boxes can be!) and do more research on this company!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting. I wonder what the cost will be and if they'll ship locally, as well. I agree, first boxes usually are great to hook people. It's the follow up that's the determining factor, among other things. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 20, 2012)

It's weird they don't have a website yet.


----------



## JaclynO (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

Thanks for starting the thread!

We're excited to let you know that Wantable.co is up and running! We are a mobile-only site so far, so we are easy to get to on the go. Visit us at www.wantable.co from your mobile device or ipad-we can't wait to have you!

Also, to answer your questions, we definitely will ship locally, and we work with a variety of brands including some of the ones you've mentioned above!

The Wantable.co Team


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay guys! I have been doing some research- this looks like mostly makeup, and they show you what you get when you sign up AND you can even choose what colors you want! 

So if you go through the mobile app, it takes you through the profile thing and once you choose a 'type' it shows you what your box will include. I actually was just looking at this post on my phone and saw the link the person from the company posted and went through the steps when it came up, but i didn't take the time to go through the whole thing. It showed my the 7 items i would be getting and then I could choose from 3 different color groups (kind of nice you can choose what color eye shadows you're going to get!) 

Anyways- haven't gone through it all yet but thought i'd share.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wantableco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> ...


 
Hi!

Is there a way to sign up or sign in without using Facebook?


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wantableco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would like to know too.  I really, really would never sign up through Facebook for something, but this box looks fun.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 20, 2012)

This sounds amazing!  $40 is kind of steep, but if there are 7 full size products with choice of color, it sounds worth it!    Will there be options to skip boxes?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 20, 2012)

um i think it says you can go to the site on your computer and give them you're email address and they'll email you when the desktop site launches. I thought it gave you the option on the mobile site to sign in using facebook or just signup using your email but i did it the facebook way and i can't get back to the start screen now. Hmmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i do have an email from them for signing up that lists the help email [email protected] you could try that.


----------



## EmJay (Aug 20, 2012)

Using Chrome on my iPod I went to the website but it told me the certificate wasn't secure so I didn't proceed to the website so I wasn't able to check it out. Kinda weird a website went mobile before desktop but this sounds interesting, I'd like to see how it goes.


----------



## JaclynO (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

We apologize for the late response, but of course we would love to answer any questions you have!

So as far as signing up without facebook, eventually that will be possible, but for now, we're using facebook to sign up so it's easier on you guys! Just entering your email and password is a lot simpler than entering all your info right away, and we won't post anything on your behalf without your permission.

Jacinta- thanks for the comment! All of our beauty boxes are $40, but are actually valued at $110-$130! We also work with a variety of new and established brands (Lorac, Urban Decay, Make up for Real, Tarte and MyFace Cosmetics to name a few!) so we really think that the boxes are a great value, and all of the products are chosen to work well together for a specific "look." Hope that explains it a bit more!

EmJay- We're really glad you brought that up- it's been a slight glitch, but we're working to get it fixed ASAP. I'll let you guys know when it's all set!

Thanks SO much for your posts! We really love hearing your comments and feedback, and as we're just getting started, it's pretty awesome that our customers are helping us out along the way!

Keep em coming!


----------



## JaclynO (Aug 22, 2012)

EmJay- We're happy to say the chrome problem is fixed! Let us know if you encounter any more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmJay (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know, a few days ago I went through Safari and sign up but thank you for looking into it!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 25, 2012)

So you can't sub if you don't use facebook? Guess I won't be getting this.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 25, 2012)

i don't think they've like even officially launched yet. some people have already gotten boxes by ordering through the mobile site, (saw at least one vid on youtube) but they haven't launched their desktop site yet-i think they told me mid sept) and then i think you're supposed to be able to.


----------



## fireflyy (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So you can't sub if you don't use facebook? Guess I won't be getting this.


 They said that eventually you will be able to sign up without facebook.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 26, 2012)

Prolly I will wait until it launches their desktop version. I saw the unboxing vid and YT and it is awesome! I hope feel the same when I sign up!


----------



## reepy (Aug 26, 2012)

I really should be stopping buying stuff, not signing up for more , but after seeing the YT video, I decided to try it out.  I opted for a different box than the one the girl in the video did, but they all look amazing.  So much of commerce these days is mobile based and signing up with Facebook Connect is the industry standard, so I'm not sure why there is concern about these aspects.

I think they ship within a day or two.  Hope it's as good as I think it will be!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the idea of a makeup-only sub, but I'm bothered by the fact that an Internet entrepreneur can't get a website up. I was going to sign up but when I went to their page using a mobile device (iPad), as directed it just prompts you to facebook. Am I the only person who thinks this is strange, especially considering many sub services have very basic sites?


----------



## reepy (Aug 26, 2012)

It doesn't prompt you to FB, just FB connect to authenticate you as a user.


----------



## JaclynO (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

I can't tell you how much we're enjoying getting your feedback through this thread, good and bad! We loved the unboxing video as well- we are hoping for a bunch more!

Just to clarify on some of your questions, here's an update on what we're planning for the log in and desktop site in the near future:

Originally we thought it would be easier for you guys to sign up using Facebook, but after we realized some people would prefer not to use their FB login, we started working on a strictly wantable.co login. It's almost ready!

As for our desktop site, you are right in thinking it will be ready around September. We originally began with a mobile site to make it easy to get to us on the go, and will be developing a desktop site as well. We have already started on it and are very excited! 

And, we ALWAYS ship within 24 hours, as we want to get your product to you ASAP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope this helps with your questions- and please feel free to ask us directly if you have any others as well!

The wantable.co Team


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wouldn't sign up with a company that is app-only. I think the website has replaced the storefront in the way we do business. It's the same reaction people had 10 or 15 years ago with online retailers vs real storefronts



> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really should be stopping buying stuff, not signing up for more , but after seeing the YT video, I decided to try it out.  I opted for a different box than the one the girl in the video did, but they all look amazing.  So much of commerce these days is mobile based and signing up with Facebook Connect is the industry standard, so I'm not sure why there is concern about these aspects.
> 
> I think they ship within a day or two.  Hope it's as good as I think it will be!


----------



## tessak (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't sign up with a company that is app-only. I think the website has replaced the storefront in the way we do business. It's the same reaction people had 10 or 15 years ago with online retailers vs real storefronts


 I see your point, but maybe the app/mobile site is the new website, like online retailers became the new storefronts? Mobile shopping is picking up fast! I just read this interesting article on Slate the other day suggesting designers should build for mobile/tablet first: http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/08/web_design_for_tablets_forget_the_desktop_smartphone_and_tablet_sites_should_come_first_.html

I agree with other users on Facebook, though. I prefer to keep my retail habits separate from my personal identity on Facebook, so I'm careful not to allow certain apps or use any Facebook-only shopping sites like Sneakpeeq, for example. But for people who are less private or like to share their shopping habits with friends, I can see how logging in through Facebook is easy and attractive, so I think it's smart for companies to make that an option. I am interested in this subscription and will check it out further once there's a non-Facebook account option.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 27, 2012)

To me it's more of an accessibility issue, if you don't use fb you can't buy the product. This alienates millions of potential subscribers who don't use fb.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 30, 2012)

I ordered a box! I'll post pics when it gets here!

oh- and i noticed that you can click on create an account and it gives you the option to sign in with face book on top but under that they have the form for you to create an account without using facebook. So you don't need facebook to sign up anymore! 

btw- i went through the products for every profile before i ordered and it was SO hard to decide which one i wanted!!!

The profiles were: Boho, Trendsetter, Glamour Girl, Rock Rebel, and Classic (i'm sure not the exact names) and they show exactly what you're going to get and a 2-3 different color choices for each of those so there were a LOT of different choices. And by color choices I mean like the Glamour Girl box had the Lorac Baked eyeshadow trios (which are $26!) You could choose 3 different boxes within that profile, with 3 different color versions of the trio. You can pick what you know looks good with your skin tones, or if like me, you have a lot of neutral brown tones you can choose to get a different color that you've been wanting to try. I think that's the coolest part! 

each profile had at least one product that you would only get with that profile style. For example- boho had tarte cheek stains, glamour girl had the lorac trios, classic has bobbie brown lipsticks, and i think trendsetter has stila smudge proof eyeliners. I can't remember what exactly the other one had off hand (i did this Tuesday).


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 30, 2012)

Btw- i am under the impression that this is all new makeup for the season we are in and not crap colors that they can't sell so they pass them off on sub boxes (cough cough, orange lippies) Oh also i emailed them with some questions and this is what they said:

*Our shipping policy when we're "in season" (I'll explain later) is to get every order out within 24 hours except for Saturday and Sunday.  Those orders ship the following Monday.  We're able to do this mainly because we own and operate our own warehouse.  Some companies rely on a 3rd party shipping company (usually called a 3PL) and it is not feasible to ship orders daily.*
 
*We have two seasons for our model; we're currently  "in season" for Fall, this means the product is on our shelves and the manufactures have given us permission to sell, occasionally a manufacture has a "release date" and we can't ship prior to that time. In a few weeks we'll be talking about our Winter season, since we will not have product we will allow customers to view style types and read about the packs, shortly after when the packs are finalized customers can pre-order but their card will not be charged until the order ships.  Once we go "in season" for Winter all orders will ship and new customers can place orders and have them ship within 24 hours.*
 
*Today we only ship domestically, not Canada. We've received a lot of inquiries from Canadian customers so I'm sure we'll be opening that up in a few months. *
 
*wantable.co is not an auto-ship subscription business.  Customers have to place an order each time they want a shipment.  Since we save profile shipping and payment information it is pretty easy for repeat customers to place future orders.*
 
*The goal is to have the desktop site live by September 15th, it's going to be close but we're aiming for that date.*


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 30, 2012)

I"m so interested to see what you get! I think I might like this company, but I'm still hesitant...post pics when you get yours!


----------



## Souly (Aug 31, 2012)

I caved. Here's what you get depending on the profile you pick.

Glamour

Starry Eyed Baked Eyeshadow - Lorac

Slinky Liner - Myface cosmetics

Cheek color/cheek candy - Paula Dorf &amp; Verhoeven

Light up lip gloss - Beauty For Real

Perfect Pencil - Beauty For Real

Lil' bling nail polish - myface cosmetics

Classic

Eye Color Glimmer - Paula Dorf

Blingtone Eyeshadow - Myface

Cheek candy - Verhoeven

Marquis Lipstick - Bobbi Brown

Light up lip gloss - for real

Lil' Blingtone Nail Polish - myface

Trendsetter

Duo Eyeshadow - myface

Smudge Proof Eyeliner - Stila

Cheek color/Cheek candy - Dorf &amp; Verhoeven

Perfect Pencil - For real

Light up lip gloss - for real

Lil' bling nail polish - my face

Boho

Eye Color Glimmer - Dorf

Cheek Stain - Tarte

Highlight stick - Verhoeeven

Mascara - For Real

Light up lip gloss - For Real

Lil' Blingtone Polish - For Real

Rock Rebel

Glide on Eye Pencil - Urban Decay

Slinky Liner - Myface

Cheek color/Cheek candy - Dorf &amp; Verhoeven

Light up gloss - for real

perfect pencil - for real

lil' blingtone Polish - myface

So, it looks like you pick one main item &amp; the others are fillers of Verhoeven, Myface, Paula Dorf &amp; Beauty For Real. My profile was rock rebel but I ended up going w/ glamour instead. I really wanted the tarte cheek stain but that was the only thing I really liked in that one. It appears that you have 2-3 colors to choose from each profile. They all come with a spray perfume too


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 31, 2012)

My profile gave me Glamour, which I liked more so than the others..but I couldn't resist and scrolled through all the options lol. I'm still debating this one, but am leaning more and more towards it lol..I do like the options you get for each profile and the fact that you're getting a complete look/products to use.


----------



## cdelpercio (Aug 31, 2012)

So I was really curious about this quarterly and had it bookmarked on my phone for a week or so. Well, I totally caved and ordered the Rock Rebel box in Purple Shift. Excited to see the contents and colors... Not excited for my credit card bill -_____-


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 31, 2012)

not the best pic, but i have to go to work and i wanted to share quick! I ordered Tuesday and got it today!! WoHoo! I especially am impressed by the bill. It had my profile options and my profile picture printed on it. It gave me the retail prices of each item ($137 not including the perfume) and a little breakdown of each item and how to use it! I will post more pics and do a review on you tube tomorrow. the Paula Dorf eye shadow is really smooth and you can tell it's high quality. Really excited about the VerHoeven highlight stick. The perfume kind of smells like something my mom (or grandma) would wear, but that's what i thought about Oscar de la renta's live in love and after a few days I loved it, so we'll see. The beauty for real items (light up mascara and light up lip gloss) honestly i don't care for the packaging. I'm never going to use the lights. Like, who puts on mascara in the dark?

My first quick look impression: love it. worth it. can't wait to see what the winter season brings! i think i made a good choice and it is stuff that i will like and use. bill was informative. packaging looked nice. everything was in it's original retail box and even the tarte cheek stain is shrink sealed. 

only con: beauty for real items. some people might really like them, but for me i don't think i'll have a need for the lights and the packaging doesn't feel as nice or come off as expensive as the rest of the items. Even my husband laughed and said they seem gimmicky. That being said I haven't even opened them, swatched them, or tried them out yet. So i might feel differently in a day or a week. 

More to come! 

Edited: PS: Even if the 2 beauty for real light up items are something i'll never use the box was still TOTALLY worth it for $40!


----------



## Souly (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks awesome! What color option did you go w/ on the boho?


----------



## JaclynO (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

Thanks Mandy for the post!

We're looking into using a bunch of different brands, but we wanted to see which ones you guys thought were your favorite! Some of our staffers weren't familiar with Paula Dorf and Verehoven, but once they tried the highlighting stick, they really loved it!

Our makeup artist and buyer are stationed in New York, and they pick the products they think work the best to create each "look," but we're open to your suggestions! We definitely always use colors that are in season and make sure we are co-coordinating with our brands to match their release dates. 

Also, we're happy to say you can now log-in without using Facebook!

We love the posts, send your questions our way too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine already shipped! Thats impressive, I just ordered it late last night.

Stila &amp; tarte are favs of mine. I like myface too. Who doesn't like urban deacay or lorac? I'm liking the brands so far.


----------



## reepy (Aug 31, 2012)

I received mine today.  I did the Glamour one and I LOVE it.  As for the light-up lip gloss, I won't use the light probably but the color and formula is great.  I'm not crazy about the nail color and I don't use lip pencils, so these will be going up for trade,with the perfume,  but I love love love the liner, blush, eyeshadow, gloss.  

I think they really thought this one out.  Love the fact that they give you a return label (even though I won't be using it!), love the fast shipment and the great customer service on this blog so far and love that they include instructions as a follow up in the box.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 31, 2012)

wow.. i wanna see what this company is offering... i'm really interested... I spy an urban decay product O.O hehe


----------



## italiablu (Sep 1, 2012)

This seems like a cool sub. Especially to actually get all makeup!! I was able to sign up w/o facebook.


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys!

Thanks for the feedback! We're currently working on our full size desktop site, and getting started on our brand new winter boxes!

Any brands you liked or didn't like? We really are loving the light up lipglosses- they actually have good color, aren't sticky and they smell great! 

Keep it coming- we love hearing from you!!

The wantable.co Team!


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 6, 2012)

My wantable box:





It came packaged much more nicely than this, but I was so excited to see with what was in my box. I pretty much just took the quiz and stuck to the profile chosen for me- Trendsetter. I have to say that I'm really impressed with the products (although not a fan of the perfume sample/the way it smells rather). Everything else is fantastic.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wantableco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Please let us know when your site is accessible by computer.  Thank you!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My wantable box:
> ...


 Awesome box! I see cobalt blue is one the big colors for fall- i bet that nail polish looks AMAZING!! (and i agree about the perfume- did you get the first one too? the sole nero?)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay, so i'm not sure if I can do this, but i'm putting a link here removed
> 
> I started a blog after getting this box. Anyone can see my review of my Fresh N Natural - Soft Peach box from Wantable here- it was just too much info to type out on MuT! lol. Hope I don't get into trouble for linking.  :/


 The mods will remove the link when/if they see it..


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome box! I see cobalt blue is one the big colors for fall- i bet that nail polish looks AMAZING!! (and i agree about the perfume- did you get the first one too? the sole nero?)


 I think it was the Doux Amour. I gave it to my mom as she seemed to really like it lol.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 7, 2012)

Dude. Not another one... this one looks better than all the others at first glance with the customization... I am supposed to be cutting back, but I've added two new sub boxes this month! I'm going to run out of places to put things in my bathroom haha!


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Please let us know when your site is accessible by computer.  Thank you!


 you can actually go to their .co site and sign up to be notified. I think it might be be next weekend or shortly after though...


----------



## Souly (Sep 8, 2012)

Mine came! I chose glamour in deep purple.









Lorac Starry Eyed Baked shadow trio in star struck. Paula Dorf Cheek in jazzed.

I love the shadow, liner, lip liner &amp; cheek. Not thrilled w/ the polish or gloss. Bring on the winter box!


----------



## Souly (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was the Doux Amour. I gave it to my mom as she seemed to really like it lol.


 What color of stila liner did you get?


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color of stila liner did you get?


 "Stingray"


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came! I chose glamour in deep purple.
> 
> ...


 Love the eyeshadow!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came! I chose glamour in deep purple.
> 
> ...


 WOW! awesome box!!! I can't wait for the winter box either!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 10, 2012)

I tried to order but I keep getting errors.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow an all make up subscription? Looks amazing so far


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 11, 2012)

I signed up for the Main site list.


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was the Doux Amour. I gave it to my mom as she seemed to really like it lol.


 So jealous! I would LOVE to try that one. Haha.


----------



## lloronita (Sep 13, 2012)

I decided to cancel BeautyFix and subscribe to this.  The combination of multiple choices and all makeup sold me.


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 13, 2012)

I like this much more than Beauty Fix. I think the products are a lot better quality.

I did finally get my box up on my blog -- I went with the gold tones, though the baked eyeshadows look delicious!


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

Thank you thank you for the feedback! We're loving the pics of your products too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That lovely pink blush is one of our fave shades. We wanted to let you know that our desktop site is going live the 24th, and we're also introducing new re-vamped fall packs! Can't wait to see what you guys think.

Any questions, send 'em our way!


----------



## sky595 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm VERY interested in this new sub. For those of you that have ordered already, is it an ongoing subscription ($40 charged every season automatically), or do we have to repurchase a new "pack" every three months based upon the quiz?

I checked it out last night using my iPad and seriously had to restrain from ordering one. I saw on their Facebook that the Boho is already sold out, but that new fall packs are coming on the 24th. Overall, this seems like a great deal. After having BB and Sample Society be hit or miss for me throughout the spring/summer, I think I'd rather put the money down on some products I can really be excited about (although I know I won't cancel BB, already cancelled SS back in June, and resubbed MyGlam before seeing this). We'll seeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm VERY interested in this new sub. For those of you that have ordered already, is it an ongoing subscription ($40 charged every season automatically), or do we have to repurchase a new "pack" every three months based upon the quiz?
> 
> I checked it out last night using my iPad and seriously had to restrain from ordering one. I saw on their Facebook that the Boho is already sold out, but that new fall packs are coming on the 24th. Overall, this seems like a great deal. After having BB and Sample Society be hit or miss for me throughout the spring/summer, I think I'd rather put the money down on some products I can really be excited about (although I know I won't cancel BB, already cancelled SS back in June, and resubbed MyGlam before seeing this). We'll seeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know that they had said somewhere that you have to order each one, there's no autoship option.  I actually like that.  I also wanted the Boho box, so I'm anxiously awaiting the 24th!


----------



## sky595 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that they had said somewhere that you have to order each one, there's no autoship option.  I actually like that.  I also wanted the Boho box, so I'm anxiously awaiting the 24th!


 Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like that there isn't an autoship option too, that way...if I'm feeling low on cash and aren't really feeling the items, I can pass on it.

Now I'm just deciding if I should snatch one of the ones still available now, or wait to see what pops up on the 24th lol.


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm VERY interested in this new sub. For those of you that have ordered already, is it an ongoing subscription ($40 charged every season automatically), or do we have to repurchase a new "pack" every three months based upon the quiz?
> 
> I checked it out last night using my iPad and seriously had to restrain from ordering one. I saw on their Facebook that the Boho is already sold out, but that new fall packs are coming on the 24th. Overall, this seems like a great deal. After having BB and Sample Society be hit or miss for me throughout the spring/summer, I think I'd rather put the money down on some products I can really be excited about (although I know I won't cancel BB, already cancelled SS back in June, and resubbed MyGlam before seeing this). We'll seeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey!

So just so ya know, wantable.co doesn't automatically charge you for each box - each one is recommended for the new season and then you can pick! There are 8 style questions now, so those answers will be saved, and then with each season we'll probably add 2-3 more questions to get a better idea of what you like! 

We're a start up, so we're figuring out what works best as we go, but we love your questions and feedback! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JNiccolai (Sep 18, 2012)

crap is it too late to get a fall box?  i want one!!

THanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## italiablu (Sep 23, 2012)

Will you ship to APO/FPO address?


----------



## mellee (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> um i think it says you can go to the site on your computer and give them you're email address and they'll email you when the desktop site launches. I thought it gave you the option on the mobile site to sign in using facebook or just signup using your email but i did it the facebook way and i can't get back to the start screen now. Hmmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i do have an email from them for signing up that lists the help email [email protected] you could try that.


This is odd.  I just signed up for the mailing list and the email they gave me if I want to contact them is not a wantable email, it's [email protected]


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Ladies! I know a lot of you were wondering when our desktop site would be up, and we wanted to let you know it's live! Check it out.. we'd love to hear what you think!   It's also got our new autumn boxes!

*wantable.co is live! www.wantable.co*


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaclynO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies! I know a lot of you were wondering when our desktop site would be up, and we wanted to let you know it's live! Check it out.. we'd love to hear what you think!   It's also got our new autumn boxes!
> 
> *wantable.co is live! www.wantable.co*


 yay!! i'm so excited

after looking at the selections.. i decided to pass.. what happened to Urban Decay, Stila, Tarte.. etc etc..


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys!  So you guys obviously know and love Stila, Tarte, etc, but we're trying to bring you new high quality brands that you may not have heard of yet, but we think you'll love. Also, rest assured our stuff is chosen by our pro makeup artists, so it's not going to be anything she wouldn't use on clients or herself. We're always going to be changing, so feel free to check us out for the winter!  

Also, I saw mellee had a question about our reply email - I think there was configuration problem on the site, but usually it's [email protected] Should be all fixed now, bear with us, we're figuring it out along the way and we appreciate your help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that aside - anyone checked out the new boxes? have a favorite??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will you ship to APO/FPO address?


 Yeap, we can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Feel free to place your order and let me know if you have any issues!


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 24, 2012)

Site's live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kelleybean (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaclynO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!  So you guys obviously know and love Stila, Tarte, etc, but we're trying to bring you new high quality brands that you may not have heard of yet, but we think you'll love. Also, rest assured our stuff is chosen by our pro makeup artists, so it's not going to be anything she wouldn't use on clients or herself. We're always going to be changing, so feel free to check us out for the winter!


Eh, well for me personally, the previous boxes were awesome because it was an entire look put together for me, with a known high-quality item AND a bunch of stuff I've never heard of but I might love. The new boxes are just...well, a bunch of stuff I've never heard of and have no idea about the quality of. I've been waiting impatiently for the desktop site to launch to make ordering easier, and now I'm not going to order. Just my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kelleybean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Eh, well for me personally, the previous boxes were awesome because it was an entire look put together for me, with a known high-quality item AND a bunch of stuff I've never heard of but I might love. The new boxes are just...well, a bunch of stuff I've never heard of and have no idea about the quality of. I've been waiting impatiently for the desktop site to launch to make ordering easier, and now I'm not going to order. Just my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i feel the same way.. i wanna see brands that I KNOW and LOVE and then SOME new ones.. not just all new ones.. i'll just wait too


----------



## Beautybyt (Sep 24, 2012)

The new fall boxes are available starting today, and the desktop site is live!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 25, 2012)

Think I might try it out, at least to review for the sample slut portion of my blog. Tried to go on and sign up (I was correctly labeled Boho), but when I was done and said yes, show me my products, I kept getting an error message. Going to try tomorrow from my desktop, my iPad might be a cranky girl tonight.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kelleybean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Eh, well for me personally, the previous boxes were awesome because it was an entire look put together for me, with a known high-quality item AND a bunch of stuff I've never heard of but I might love. The new boxes are just...well, a bunch of stuff I've never heard of and have no idea about the quality of. I've been waiting impatiently for the desktop site to launch to make ordering easier, and now I'm not going to order. Just my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too... if there were one or two items I already am familiar with, I'd be happier to try the new/unknown stuff. I feel like it's gambling, whereas with the familiar items, I feel like I'm buying something and getting an extra bonus.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too... if there were one or two items I already am familiar with, I'd be happier to try the new/unknown stuff. I feel like it's gambling, whereas with the familiar items, I feel like I'm buying something and getting an extra bonus.


 I tried to order before the desktop launch but kept getting errors. Went to site today and choices  weren't the same. I don't buy stuff that I have not heard of. I really wanted the Lorac shadow. I'm passing on this sub. So disapponted...


----------



## reepy (Sep 25, 2012)

I bought the first box and so I'm a familiar with these brands as they were a part of that as well.  I like them, but my problem is that this box is way too similar to that initial box in that it's pretty much all the same brands (except for the "famous" ones).  So I'm passing as well until they have a genuine 'new' box.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah.. i think these boxes are the 2nd run of fall boxes because they were running out of stuff, but i think i read the Winter boxes come out in November...


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 25, 2012)

The only thing brand I saw that I recognized was Paula Dorf, and it's not really anything I'm familiar with. Like the super bright color duo's were kind of neat, but it was all brands I hadn't heard much about... Guess I'll be waiting until November to see if they have anything that sparks my interest. :


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey ladies, thanks for the feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

just wanted to let you know that if you do want to place and order and try the box, we do have a 100% guaranteed return policy. There's even a return label inside the box, so you just stick it on, and send it back! That way, if you don't love the brands/products, you don't have to keep 'em. The box is even resealable - easy!

Thanks for telling us that you were getting errors! We're still trying to work out the kinks, and hopefully those will be gone soon - its frustrating for us as well! 

We're working on putting together an awesome winter box for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  keep the feedback coming!

the wantable.co team!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaclynO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, thanks for the feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Wow, the return policy sounds too good to be true! I worry people will take advantage of this, which will in turn cause prices to be raised. However, I guess since everyone gets to select what they purchase and there are no recurring profiles, there would be fewer returns. I'm fascinated by this whole concept!


----------



## reepy (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah.. i think these boxes are the 2nd run of fall boxes because they were running out of stuff, but i think i read the Winter boxes come out in November...


oh!  that changes everything!  i'll cross my fingers on november. thanks.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 13, 2012)

Yesterday, I received the mini-pack I bought from Wantable's October 3rd Facebook auction for $20.00.  The mini-pack consisted of a *myface* eyeshadow duo in navy and plum, a *lil' bling* lavender gray foil nail polish, a *beauty for real* lip gloss in a pale, almost nude, pink with fine gold glitter, and a vial of *Kai* perfume oil.  I loved everything!  The colors are all lovely.  The gloss has a mirror on the side and two led lights in the cap - so fun!  And, the Kai perfume oil smells really good.  It is a well-balanced (not stinky) gardenia and jasmine fragrance.  I have never used these brands before, and I think Wantable did a great job curating a box I could love.


----------



## JaclynO (Oct 18, 2012)

So glad you liked it! We love those light-up lip glosses from Beauty For Real.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaclynO (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Ladies! Just an update that the winter boxes are up! Check em out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaclynO (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

Big news: This weekend we're having a buy one, give one special. Purchase one pack and automatically send another to a friend for free! 

We hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to share a picture or 2 of my Wantable.co box. I have been testing all the products and am really loving everything. I used the promo to buy one and then gift one to a friend and she was really thrilled with her box as well. I will be doing a vlog entry to review all the products but wanted to post a couple pics to share with my fellow makeup groupies, lol. From the time that I ordered to the time that the box hit my doorstep I felt nervous (because it is a newer company) but within a week I had my box and all the items are really quite nice. Hope you guys give Wantable a try because I think you will like it as much as I do.


----------



## JaclynO (Dec 3, 2012)

We're really excited to hear you loved the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!

Just so you guys know, we launched a Vintage Glam Jewelry Collection and a new website design today! The makeup boxes will be even more curated for you, and you can even subscribe monthly now. 

*We even have a "Buy One, Give Two Free" promotion happening this week only! *When you purchase or subscribe to any box, you can give two to friends for free right away. Check out the details here:  Buy One Give Two FAQ  &amp; check out the new site here:  www.wantable.co -

We're pumped to hear what you think!

 ​ 


  

​


----------



## kelleybean (Dec 4, 2012)

I just got an email about the changes to the program and the jewelry option now...but I keep getting errors when trying to click on anything on the site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that gets worked out soon.


----------



## JaclynO (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kelleybean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email about the changes to the program and the jewelry option now...but I keep getting errors when trying to click on anything on the site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that gets worked out soon.


 We had a couple of updates that went out so the site was down for a little bit. It's all up and running now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fate (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaclynO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We're really excited to hear you loved the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!
> 
> ...


So is this a monthly subscription box now rather than quarterly?


----------



## kelleybean (Dec 4, 2012)

Nope - I still get

"We're sorry, but something went wrong." When I try to click on anything at all.


----------



## JaclynO (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, we are monthly now, but you don't have to subscribe at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - you can purchase one at a time. 

I'm sorry you're still getting errors! Try clearing your cache (cookies and such) and then going directly to www.wantable.co.  For some reason we are still having caching problems since our IT guys built the site from scratch. The email links sometimes get messed up with this as well. We know this is a pain, we're working on it, sometimes it's tough being a startup!

Also, if you're having any problems ordering or viewing things, you can shoot us an email anytime. 

I apologize guys, we're doing our best over here, and we really appreciate your input!


----------



## italiablu (Dec 5, 2012)

Jaclyn,

With the new system are the boxes created and shipped before we can see the products? I went through the quiz but it didn't show me what I would get if I were to purchase.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jaclyn,
> 
> With the new system are the boxes created and shipped before we can see the products? I went through the quiz but it didn't show me what I would get if I were to purchase.


I was able to see the products once it shipped, it was like a nice little surprize


----------



## reepy (Dec 5, 2012)

crazy that they'd change what was the best - and differentiating - feature after only two boxes.  i already have too many surprise subscriptions.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

I liked the other system, where you could pick what you would get, they're still a great company though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I had a problem with the get one gift one, they fixed it right away! That's just awesome!


----------



## italiablu (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked the other system, where you could pick what you would get, they're still a great company though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I had a problem with the get one gift one, they fixed it right away! That's just awesome!


I liked it too. I'm nervous about buying it without seeing it though. I can't wear some colors and I am not sure if I can risk $40 every time not knowing what I am buying. A $10 sub is less money &amp; I feel okay not know what I am getting.

They are an amazing company with customer service that is above average in every way. I had an issue with my last box and they superseded my expectations.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked it too. I'm nervous about buying it without seeing it though. I can't wear some colors and I am not sure if I can risk $40 every time not knowing what I am buying. A $10 sub is less money &amp; I feel okay not know what I am getting.
> ...


 I felt this way tooo, this is why i opted for the jewlery one, its a little more expensive then jewelmint but at least you get a lot of peices. Also with the box, you are told what you are getting when it shipps. so i guess it isnt too bad, and you can skip any month.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 6, 2012)

You can just order it one box at a time. That is what I am going to do.



> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked it too. I'm nervous about buying it without seeing it though. I can't wear some colors and I am not sure if I can risk $40 every time not knowing what I am buying. A $10 sub is less money &amp; I feel okay not know what I am getting.
> 
> They are an amazing company with customer service that is above average in every way. I had an issue with my last box and they superseded my expectations.


----------



## lloronita (Dec 6, 2012)

What will you be getting?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

> What will you be getting?


 Do u want me to list it under a spoiler tag?


----------



## lloronita (Dec 6, 2012)

Please.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

This is what i got in the Jewlery box






this is what i got in the makeup box





Overall i am pleased!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2012)

My box shipped today! While I think I preferred the old format where you could choose your exact box, the quiz and mystery aspect were fun!

Here's what's coming to me:

Loose Eyeshadow Dirty Martini

1

Shipped

Cheek Color Ecstasy

1

Shipped

Sculpture Highlight Stick Spot Light

1

Shipped

Natural Baked Eyeshadow Amazing

1

Shipped

Mineral Blush Allure Glow

1

Shipped

Doux Amour Sample

1

Shipped

Sole Nero Sample

1

Shipped

Kai Perfume Oil Sample

1

Shipped



Can't wait to see and try everything! I was hoping for a mascara, but all of this sounds great too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box shipped today! While I think I preferred the old format where you could choose your exact box, the quiz and mystery aspect were fun!
> 
> ...


this sounds like an amazing box!


----------



## JaclynO (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone had a lovely holiday season. Just letting you know we're running a contest to win a 29 Cosmetics gift set right now! 29 is sold at Neimans and by us only, and we're super stoked to announce that they'll be in our Spring boxes. 

Enter here!  https://www.wantable.co/giveaway/fbmakeup01232013





Good luck!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 27, 2013)

I really do like this company. Such good people!


----------



## JaclynO (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's the latest from us! We're launching the new Spring collection next Monday, and this week....

We're having a *flash sale!* to clear out some inventory! Here's the link: https://www.wantable.co/events/mia-bellezza

It's an exclusive event where we sell individual products at 30-50% off. Check it out and let me know what ya think!?

Thanks guys, as always, it's so great to hear everything you guys have to say!


----------



## JaclynO (Jan 29, 2013)

Just in case you guys ever want to review us, we now have a  wiki page on here! https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/wantable-co-curated-products-that-fit-you-perfectly#wiki


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 2, 2013)

I was extremely impressed with Wantable! I did a full review on my site with more photos, and I truly loved it. Every product perfectly fit into the parameters I set in my makeup quiz, and they only sent me exactly the colors and types that are what I wanted. I LOVE how you get to tell them whether you like bold or subtle, what specific types of products you like, your skin tone, and they actually listened to everything I said.

My favorite thing was the light up lip gloss, it is SO adorable and I'm in love.





Many of us get frustrated with how some beauty subs get you to do a profile and then ignore it. Wantable does not ignore it, my products were very clearly chosen to adhere to everything I asked for. Loved it!


----------



## JaclynO (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Ladies!

Our SPRING boxes are live! We can't wait to hear what you think on them! We've updated the quiz, added more products, and even include a bonus skincare item in each box and a fashion scarf in subscription boxes. Weâ€™ve recently partnered with nine brand new boutique brands for an entire new makeup collection, and the jewelry collection is focused on this seasonâ€™s geometric trend, with an edge of rose-colored softness. It's kindof awesome 





  We've also updated the style quiz, so you can now rate products three ways: dislike, like, or love. This way, we can offer you a wider assortment of products we think you'd love to try. You can take the new makeup quiz HERE   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected] !

Jackie and the Team!


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 5, 2013)

> Hey Ladies! Our SPRING boxes are live! We can't wait to hear what you think on them! We've updated the quiz, added more products, and even include a bonus skincare item in each box and a fashion scarf in subscription boxes.Â Weâ€™ve recently partnered with nine brand new boutique brands for an entire new makeup collection, and the jewelry collection is focused on this seasonâ€™s geometric trend, with an edge of rose-colored softness. It's kindof awesomeÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  We've also updated the style quiz, so you can now rate products three ways: dislike, like, or love. This way, we can offer you a wider assortment of products we think you'd love to try.Â You can take the new makeup quiz HEREÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected] ! Jackie and the Team!


 I am Sooo looking forward to my Feb. box!! Wantable is definitely becoming my favorite sub. For those of you who are on the fence about ordering you will not be disappointed. And seriously their customer service is so stellar. love love LOVE!!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 6, 2013)

They are awesome. I wish I needed more makeup! I would buy every month!


----------



## lloronita (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a shipping notice for my February box.  It contains:

Color Club Fiesta Collection On the Rocks

 29 Crush Cheek Blusher Napa Rouge

Soft Eyeliner Brown

Bombshell Mascara Onyx

Cargo Lip Gloss Big Sur

Amber Sugar Scrub Sample

 I looked up the colors and they are in the perfect range I specified on my profile.

The 29 cheek color is a brand carried at Neiman Marcus, so should be excellent quality (I hadn't heard of it before).   I couldn't be more pleased and anxious to get this.  It's a relief to see that they really match your profile/requests to what they send, and that the brands are quality.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 11, 2013)

I love Bombshell stuff! The eyeliner markers are awwwwwesome!


----------



## nishino (Feb 11, 2013)

oh wow I wish I'd known about this sub much sooner!  it sounds perfect for me with the huge emphasis on color cosmetics.  I just took the quiz and was amazed at how comprehensive it was.  If only I didn't already have too much stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Definitely on my wishlist for later this year when I've worked through some of my stash....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hm... I'm really interested in trying out the jewelry sub box. I like jewelry, but I like saving money and putting in low effort, so this sounds perfect for me XD; Especially with the option to skip months.

Has anyone tried the jewelry? What do you think? I hope it's as good as it sounds! I was intrigued by LBB but it sounds like too much effort, and Wantable is a much better value!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 17, 2013)

I just subbed to the jewelry box last night. Can't wait to see how everything looks!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm... I'm really interested in trying out the jewelry sub box. I like jewelry, but I like saving money and putting in low effort, so this sounds perfect for me XD; Especially with the option to skip months.
> 
> Has anyone tried the jewelry? What do you think? I hope it's as good as it sounds! I was intrigued by LBB but it sounds like too much effort, and Wantable is a much better value!


 I personally love the jewelry box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm... I'm really interested in trying out the jewelry sub box. I like jewelry, but I like saving money and putting in low effort, so this sounds perfect for me XD; Especially with the option to skip months.
> 
> Has anyone tried the jewelry? What do you think? I hope it's as good as it sounds! I was intrigued by LBB but it sounds like too much effort, and Wantable is a much better value!


A friend of mine tried the jewelry (I've reviewed the makeup and it was AWESOME) and she was really pleased with the quality. She got a scarf also, which was a surprise she really loved.


----------



## summerflood (Feb 21, 2013)

I recently received a Wantable makeup box for review and I was really pleased. Here's a peek:






Color Club Matte-Ified Base/Top Coat
Cailyn Liquid Eyeliner #3 Silver Shimmer
29 Cosmetics Crush Cheek Blusher in Napa Rouge (it's absolutely perfect!)
Cargo Lip Gloss in Rio
Bombshell Eyeshadow in Tease
Milu Sugar Scrub Sample in Amber
Orange Scarf (so adorable I can't stand it)
Definitely excited about this and am looking forward to writing my blog review. And I'm going to go ahead and order one of their jewelry boxes because I was so pleased with this experience. Major props, Wantable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 21, 2013)

I love Cargo products! I'm glad that they're putting in RT, Cargo, and other well known brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I recently received a Wantable makeup box for review and I was really pleased. Here's a peek:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Definitely excited about this and am looking forward to writing my blog review. And I'm going to go ahead and order one of their jewelry boxes because I was so pleased with this experience. Major props, Wantable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 21, 2013)

I love Cargo products! I'm glad that they're putting in RT, Cargo, and other well known brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I recently received a Wantable makeup box for review and I was really pleased. Here's a peek:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Definitely excited about this and am looking forward to writing my blog review. And I'm going to go ahead and order one of their jewelry boxes because I was so pleased with this experience. Major props, Wantable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## italiablu (Feb 23, 2013)

I ordered a wantable box this month. If they send me an orange scarf, I'll be in heaven.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 23, 2013)

Just got my first box today and it is amazing! Full size beauty products that are perfect for me?!?! Done and Done!


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 23, 2013)

Ohh, I didn't realize they sent different scarfs!  Here's mine!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 23, 2013)

Does a scarf come with every order?


----------



## lloronita (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the scarf comes with your first order with a new subscription (not a one-time box).


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does a scarf come with every order?


 The scarf was a promotion they were running this month with your order (while supplies last) this was my 3rd month receiving wantable and my mothers first month and we both received scarves. The package looked so pretty all wrapped in the scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 24, 2013)

I bet! That's such a great idea to wrap all the makeup like that and who doesn't love a pretty scarf!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 25, 2013)

I am loving every single Wantable product I got, and I am definitely admiring the lovely scarves I've been seeing some friends posting.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 25, 2013)

After reading all the great reviews, I signed up for the wantable.co sub (on a month-to-month basis, though).  Wow -- am I glad I did.  The order arrived in good time (within a week of when I ordered it).  And I LOVE LOVE LOVE every one of the products (there were 5 in my box).

No scarf (maybe just for pre-paid subs ... or maybe they ran out), but that's OK as I'm not a big scarf wearer.  But even without, the regular retail of the items I received was just over $70.

Here's what I got:

Color Club Flamingo polish

Paula Dorf Brow Gel

Be a Bombshell Mascara

29 Cheek Blusher in Blush Rose

EcoTools Bambook Kabuki Finishing Brush
Can't wait for my March box!


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading all the great reviews, I signed up for the wantable.co sub (on a month-to-month basis, though).  Wow -- am I glad I did.  The order arrived in good time (within a week of when I ordered it).  And I LOVE LOVE LOVE every one of the products (there were 5 in my box).
> 
> ...


 Yay I'm so happy you ordered this sub. It is honestly the first sub I have found where I use every single item that I recieve in my box. They are so spot on with the survey and what they send that you always get products that are keepers. Add to that their stellar customer service and the fact you have the option to skip a month.. LOVE!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 25, 2013)

So I got my second make-up box today and though I loved my first one, this one totally rocked!!!!  But I was disappointed to see that I didn't get a scarf so I messaged them about it.  Not even 10-15 minutes later I got a reply back apologizing and that they would be sending me out a scarf tomorrow!!!! 

This sub box totally blows my other ones out of the water!!!!  I also like that I can skip the month but if I change my mind I can still get a box!!!  I totally feel its worth the $36 a month!!!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my second make-up box today and though I loved my first one, this one totally rocked!!!!  But I was disappointed to see that I didn't get a scarf so I messaged them about it.  Not even 10-15 minutes later I got a reply back apologizing and that they would be sending me out a scarf tomorrow!!!!
> 
> This sub box totally blows my other ones out of the water!!!!  I also like that I can skip the month but if I change my mind I can still get a box!!!  I totally feel its worth the $36 a month!!!


Same here - I emailed them and got a reply in less than 30 minutes today.  They are sending me a scarf, too.  I am VERY impressed, and I love that the box is all makeup.  Great products  I'm really interested in the Cailyn products (got a bright blue mascara and a brown gel eyeliner).  And the Beauty For Life light-up lip gloss is so fun!


----------



## mckondik (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried the jewelry box, loved it,  then ended up subscribing. I got the light up lip gloss as a bonus in my subscription box! So tempted to try the beauty box, too.


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here - I emailed them and got a reply in less than 30 minutes today.  They are sending me a scarf, too.  I am VERY impressed, and I love that the box is all makeup.  Great products  I'm really interested in the Cailyn products (got a bright blue mascara and a brown gel eyeliner).  And the Beauty For Life light-up lip gloss is so fun!


 I've received two light-up lip glosses now and they are my absolute favorite!!!  I received this really awesome blush in this months box...I can't wait to start using it!!!  I'm glad they were able to help you out with the scarf situation as well, they totally rock!!!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if there's a separate Wantable jewelry box thread (I didn't see one), but for those curious - I ordered one and was really disappointed with the quality and selection. I sent it back immediately. I can't imagine how it was worth $40. So sad, I wanted to love it as much as everyone loves their makeup box selections.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 1, 2013)

I was kinda meh about the February Jewelry box. Honestly it looked like Target or WalMart stuff to me. If March isn't better I will be cancelling.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, I was hesitant to post because I don't want people to think I'm a negative Nelly, but I was shocked at how cheap (as in quality) the jewelry is for the price they charge.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 4, 2013)

Has anyone with a wantable.co makeup subscription looked @ the web site today?

For the March box, they are showing something called the March Pop box, put together by Robert Jones.  The items look great, but it's not clear to me how this works for subscribers.  Do we have the option of buying the pre-set box or getting a "customized" box? I emailed customer service ... but wondering if anyone here has any idea.

FWIW, the pre-set box looks gorgeous (although green eyeshadow isn't my thing, personally) ... I cannot get over the value of wantable.co.  Based on retail prices, the pre-set box has $90 worth of products.

Also, now that wantable is a monthly sub, can the title of the thread be changed?


----------



## Inscape (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone with a wantable.co makeup subscription looked @ the web site today?
> 
> ...


 They said on Facebook that subscribers will be receiving an email to choose whether they want the Pop Box or regular customized box.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Inscape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said on Facebook that subscribers will be receiving an email to choose whether they want the Pop Box or regular customized box.


 Thanks -- now the problem is deciding whether to go with a known set of products, or let wantable surprise me!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 6, 2013)

I ordered my March box and it's already out for shipping!  I didn't go with the special box, as a lot of the items looked similar to what I received in the February box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so excited to be getting the Robert Jones box, I peeked at the products and I love everything. So perfect for spring, I think.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't decide which to get- the Jones one does look perfect for Spring but the blush is similar to what I got in Feb from them.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 9, 2013)

I LOVED the Pop Box! It was even better than I had expected from the photos and descriptions they had online.
Everything came in a nice black velvet bag, love this collection. I've got full photos on my blog, but here is the whole box and a close up of the Cailyn gel liner. It is amazing.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow that's such a nice box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they chose well!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone received a March Jewelry box yet? I hope mine is better this month


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone received a March Jewelry box yet? I hope mine is better this month


 I cancelled immediately after sending my box back last month. Please post pics when you get your box, if you can. I'd love to see photos of what they sent this month. Good luck - I hope you get awesome stuff!


----------



## JaclynO (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys!

First, thanks as always for the feedback - we're still tweaking the jewelry model to get it right. Can you post pictures of what you liked and didn't like? That would help us a ton! 






Also, I just wanted to share a review of the March Pop Box! Has anyone heard of Robert Jones before? Are you guys fans?

http://www.subscriptionboxtalk.com/2013/03/wantable-beauty-box-review-pop-box-from.html

lastly... we've been having some huge contests on our facebook page (last week we gave away a Prada hangbag!) so if you want to keep an eye on it, we might have another coming up soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaclynO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


 And this is the reason why Wantable is the best beauty sub out there. Customer service is by far the best in the business and you can honestly see how much they care about their customers. If someones not happy they go above and beyond to fix things. Well that reason and of course the amazing boxes of awesomeness they send out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaclynO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


 I appreciate you asking for feedback on the jewelry. To be frank, I was so disappointed with the jewelry I received I didn't bother to photograph it. 





The pieces were not my style (no big deal, so that wasn't the issue), it was the quality of the workmanship. The jewelry felt very poorly (eek - cheaply) manufactured. The "gold" felt like plastic, you could see lines where the fake fold spray paint ended on the plastic (that's what it looked like), the o rings weren't even fully clasped/closed on the bracelets. The jewelry felt cheap, light, and looked tacky (sorry!).

I received a bracelet with a ginormous rhinestone bow on it (think hello kitty on steroids - the bow covered my entire wrist), three silver bangles (these are the ones you could see the "spray paint" line), another bracelet with 3 little gold rings on the front (this is the one with the o rings not fully closed), and a huge stretchy ring (just really ugly to me). I also thought it was weird that I said I liked every kind of jewelry on my questionnaire, but I got 3 bracelets and a ring in my box. It could just be me, but 3 bracelets seem like overkill for one type of jewelry.

Every time I read a Wantable thread everyone raves about the makeup. I'm sorry I can't try it (sensitive skin issues), but I'm sure it's fantastic. Thanks for taking the time and making the effort to get your jewelry boxes up to the same level. 

And just so I don't get flamed - she asked for feedback - so I'm just responding!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaclynO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


 I still haven't gotten around to trying the jewelry sub like I want to, but as a suggestion, perhaps adding rose gold to the list of finishes, between silver and gold? I can't wear gold since it just looks terrible against my skintone, but I wouldn't mind getting a few rose gold pieces. I'm guessing they're getting lumped in with the regular gold, which I definitely ""


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Jacyln,

               The problem with the jewelry from my Feb box was it looked terribly cheap, shoddy and tacky. I'm still waiting for the March box, but if it is another box of WalMart/Claire's rejects I am cancelling.

   Sterling silver is not terribly expensive( even with a gold vermeil on it) I thought at least some would be a base of sterling, but whatever base metals used for this stuff makes me leery of getting green skin from it.

    The styles are not the issue, it is strictly the lack of decent quality. Your buyer really needs to step it up or your company should just drop the jewelry and focus on the makeup.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Jacyln,
> 
> ...


 My neighbor used to work for Claire's corporate division, and she would sometimes give me leftovers of samples they received. Claire's would get boxes full of cheap samples from China. Now that I think about it, you are totally right, the jewelry looked like the cheap leftover samples.


----------



## Souly (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Jacyln,
> 
> ...


 Sterling silver is very spendy so is vermeil. There is no way they could offer sterling or vermeil or even gold filled for that matter. 4-5 sterling silver or vermeil piecs for $40 - that's not happening. I've made jewelry my whole life. If you don't like costume jewelry - don't buy it. If you want something that doesn't make your skin turn green - I would suggest buying a quality piece from a artist on etsy.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 13, 2013)

Walmart actually has some cute and cheap sterling silver that is made in Italy- but I did not see it in the jewelery dept where I live.

It was on some rack near the womens fitting room.

they had some silver "mesh looking" cute bracelets and necklaces, dangly earings and items were from $5-$15.

I have never bought any other jewelery items at Walmart as I usually buy a lot of handmade and Bali/Thai silver and also make my own beaded/wire wrap items.

I don't think a jewelery sub would be good for me- I am way too picky.

if you happen to be crafty Walmart sells a lot of glass beads in the craft section, as well as real pearl shell beads, ceramic and suede cord (maybe),

for a dept store prices are decent and overall good selection vs expensive bead supply shops.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually I have a ton of sterling jewelry and it was not spendy at all. It depends on where and how you shop. I never spent over $30.00 even on large  very heavy hallmarked cuff bracelets. Earrings can be had for as little as $5 per pair, some rings as well. Will certain brand names (Tiffany) over-charge out the nose for sterling? Yes they will. This is my personal experience and opinion. As wholesale buyers the cost to Wantable would go down as well.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't mind costume jewelry. I have quite a bit, actually. It was the quality more than the material. Even costume jewelry can be done well.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 18, 2013)

I loved the Pop box SO much. I just ordered a March custom box as well. One of my readers got this amazing Kabuki brush in her box. Wantable impresses me every time.


----------



## JaclynO (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi guys!

Sorry I haven't seen these comments but thank you so so much! We're working on getting some jewelry brands in our boxes (like makeup) so that the quality and style improves overall. Your feedback really helps us and I will pass it along to the team and our buyers! The RJ box is almost up, and we have a few more curators coming in for April, and some really awesome people we're starting to work with for May!

Also.. as a sneak peek... for May we'll be including products from some brand new awesome brands (including Too Faced!!!) We couldn't be more excited!







You guys are the best, thanks for being so honest!

Jaclyn


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my second box yesterday, and it's another winner.  Two eyeliners (Be a Bombshell provocateur that I'm wearing today and Cailyn Gold shimmer); a 29 cosmetics lipstick in Call Me a Cab -- looks like a nice red; Paula Dorf 2+1 brow kit (in brunette, so even the right color!) and Color Collection polish in silver.  There were also some samples of 29 skincare that I'm going to take on a trip for work Monday and a special "gift:" a Beauty for Real "Perfect" Lip Pencil, which does look like a perfect neutral color for my skin/lip color. 

I may have to buy a brush to use the brow kit, but otherwise, every product is something I will definitely use and likely right away. I'm not usually a red lipstick person and I probably wouldn't have picked the gold eyeliner, but I'm starting to think of Wantable as a stylist for make-up.  Not everything in the box is something I'd usually go for, but it will probably look really good.  Sorry to keep gushing, but I just can't get over how much I am loving this sub.

I did tweak my profile a bit to avoid duplication with last month and hopefully get a chance to try some new things.  I'll probably do the same again this month.  Already excited for some new brands later in the year -- thanks for the info Jaclyn.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 22, 2013)

I've loved my boxes! I'm even doing a Wantable.co giveaway right now since I think it's the best makeup sub out there right now! 

Here's my last two boxes- the first pic was the Pop Box


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 23, 2013)

i seriously love what you guys have been getting in this sub! it's such a good value! I just can't justify spending that much on a box that will just give me MORE makeup to hoard though :-( i'm already up to my knees in products


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i seriously love what you guys have been getting in this sub! it's such a good value! I just can't justify spending that much on a box that will just give me MORE makeup to hoard though :-( i'm already up to my knees in products


I feel EXACTLY this way! I want to subscribe so bad, but with the stash of unopened products I've got, I could easily go a couple years without buying more color. It is soooo tempting, though.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 28, 2013)

Wantable Jewelry Box for March arrived today. It was a hundred times better than the Feb one. I'll do a YouTube video tomorrow . This box was so worth it!


----------



## mckondik (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine is on its way! sounds promising


----------



## Brittann (Mar 29, 2013)

Wantable is my favorite beauty subscription box currently. I love it and can't wait to receive April's box!!!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 29, 2013)

This was my March custom box, and it was absolutely fantastic as usual with Wantable!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got an April jewelery box, can't wait to see I have been wanting to try Wantable for some time. There is supposed to be a secret gift with it too, maybe the scarf? Will share my thoughts when I receive my box.


----------



## Seola (Apr 1, 2013)

Quick question - does Wantable have a rewards/referral program for subs?  The site is woefully unhelpful for really... anything.  All I could access was a how it works dropdown that really wasn't that informative.  The most I've learned about it was here.

Also, is there any current promotions for a first timer?


----------



## Rubyriot (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Wantsble to tell me they've opened up to Canadian subscriptions! I've emailed them back and forth a couple times and their customer service seems amazing. I'm not sure about the jewelry boxes, but Im excited for the makeup ones!


----------



## Stactacular (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't seem to get it to allow a Canadian shipping address yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaclynO (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys!

Wantable will be shipping to Canada beginning in late April. We recently held a promotion for Canadian residents to receive their first box free, and because it was so successful, we've opened up another to receive your second box free. Here is the link to sign up: https://www.wantable.co/giveaway/free-box-for-canada

When we begin shipping to Canada we will send you an email letting you know. After that, you just have to subscribe and your second month's box is free (minus shipping!). You can also cancel or skip at any time after that.

Shipping to Canada will be $5 plus any duties and taxes, and boxes will be $36/subscribe or $40 to purchase one time, the same as the US. Shipping will take 4 to 8 business days. If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask! We're very excited to open up our market to Canada

We're also working on improving the site, so keep a look out for what we hope will be really helpful changes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, Kristine- SO happy you liked you jewelry this month!

Jaclyn &amp; the team!


----------



## Seola (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my first box!  Love it but was a little disappointed.  My sheet says I should have gotten bronzer (which I'd love to have tried for the first time) but in my box, was blush instead - no bronzer.  But I love all the full sized goodies and I got a shade of lipstick I never would have dreamed looked good on me.  So other than the mite of a disappointment there, everything looks great!  Will post a pic later.


----------



## Jflopez (Apr 9, 2013)

Definitely shoot them an email.. Their customer service is amazing. I'm sure they will do their best to fix it for you.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just signed up for my first box! So excited to see what I'll receive!


----------



## Seola (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Definitely shoot them an email.. Their customer service is amazing. I'm sure they will do their best to fix it for you.


You weren't joking.  Before I could even get ready for the picture to post, Jaclyn had already messaged me with info.  I'm shocked.  I don't think I've ever seen customer service so responsive in any industry.  That was awesome.  I'm not picky, I wouldn't expect them to ship a whole new one out alone, just wanted to leave my experience because everything else in the box was amazing and was spot on for my skin tone and my preferences.  It also makes me feel like when trying to go through all these and choose that I made the right choice.  I don't often find a company that takes trust in the consumer on someone's first purchase that something was wrong.  So kudos on the quick response.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this thread. I MUST subscribe and I'm going to after I finish this post.  It seems way too good to be true!! I'm already signed up for 3 beauty boxes, but I have to try wantable out at least once!! It seems like it's the best one out there.  Sooo excited to receive my first box.  (I also have BB, Ipsy, and Green Grab Bag!)


----------



## Seola (Apr 9, 2013)

So here is my box for April.  I didn't see any specific threads for April so if there is some place better to put this, let me know.  I was very impressed with what was chosen for me.  My preferences on what to get were wide open since I don't have much of anything, but I'm a kind of earthy, muted type and all the pieces I got were spot on.  Not a single one of them looked bad on me.

ETA: Total value of the box is $91.70 per Wantable.

Cost of the box includes the missing bronzer which Wantable has speedily addressed and does not include the blush since I had no price on the list for it.

Back left to right:
Be A Bombshell eyeshadow in Rock Bottom ~ This stuff is smooth and a little goes a long, long way
Be A Bombshell Mascara - Onyx
Color Club Nail Polish - Back to Boho ~ I never would have tried this color on my own, but it looks great, it looks even better with black tips.  (Vegan)
MiA BelleZZa Blush - Allure ~ The pic kinda mutes it, it's almost a neonish pink, went very, very easy on it

Middle:
Lavera - Soft Eyeliner in Brown ~ This eyeliner is super creamy and went on really easy (Vegan too)
29 Cosmetics - Reserve Moisturizing Lipstock - Sparkling Shiraz ~ This picture is fooling you.  It's nearly this color when you look at it, but going on, it's not as pink or as light.  SPF as a bonus.

Front:
La Fresh Makeup Remover Wipes


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

Just placed my order.  I'm now subscribed to 4 beauty boxes totaling $66 a month.  I guess it could be worse, but I definitely need to eliminate one or even two.  Decisions, decisions. This is my birthday month, so I'll use that as an excuse to be subscribed to 4 different boxes






Anywho, can't wait to get my box!!!!


----------



## Jflopez (Apr 10, 2013)

> Just placed my order.Â  I'm now subscribed to 4 beauty boxes totaling $66 a month.Â  I guess it could be worse, but I definitely need to eliminate one or even two.Â  Decisions, decisions. This is my birthday month, so I'll use that as an excuse to be subscribed to 4 different boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anywho, can't wait to get my box!!!!


 Eeee I'm excited for you to get your wantable box they are AMAZING!!! And the nice thing about them is they give you the option to skip the month if needed so you could even do every other month if you wanted. But to me they're definitely a keeper sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Jaclyn, Do you guys have a cust. service phone#? I have emailed Kayla and she is so helpful; just got my April jewelery box and need to straighten some things out and a phone call would be so much quicker. Thanks


----------



## JaclynO (Apr 10, 2013)

1 855 Wantable ! 

We're also giving away a Legacy Coach Handbag this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can enter here: http://ow.ly/jVTloThanks guys!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Jaclyn


----------



## Seola (Apr 10, 2013)

Just a little update on my items in case anyone was wondering.  Wantable got to me quick and got back to me just as quick and they are going above, beyond and then some - without my even asking - to make it up.  Definitely, definitely recommend just for their CS alone.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just received my shipping email. Impressed with how fast it processed and can't wait to get my box!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my shipping email. Impressed with how fast it processed and can't wait to get my box!








Suuuuuper excited!!


----------



## Seola (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think I could be anymore impressed.  I already got my box with the bronzer and something I have never seen.  A handwritten note to me, apologizing again and signed from Kayla.  Handwritten!  If I do say so myself, the bronzer is very nice (I tried it on as soon as I opened up the box) so I'm glad I was able to get it.





So all the people who recommended it, if nothing else for customer service, I have to heartily concur.  I can't wait to see what I get next month.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 16, 2013)

I got my box today!!! Super impressed, and I will definitely be staying with Wantable.  I have 4 sub boxes, and it's my favorite so far (still waiting on one.)  There was a white powdery substance all over my items which was kind of weird, and I got a nail polish I'm not too thrilled with.  But other than that, I loooooove everything.  Can't wait to try it all out!  What kinds of brands is everyone receiving?  I couldn't find anywhere on their website about it.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very impressed with my first box! Was missing an item according to my packing list, so hopefully CS will be able to help me out.







*29 Cosmetics Reserve Moisturizing lipstick in Stompin' Grapes* ($25) - _Helps the lips appear smooth and moisturized while visibly easing the signs of aging. _ 
*Swagger Cosmetics bronzer in Beach Date* ($14.50) - _Created for light to medium skin tones, this soft-matte bronzer that's perfect for an all over glow or light contouring with its natural finish and neutral tone. _

*Mia BelleZZa blush in Allure* ($18.50) - _With skin soothing Vitamins A, C, and E. Hypoallergenic, Oil free, Dye free, Talc free, Fragrance free.  _

*Color Club nail polish in He Loves Me* ($8) - _This soft pink is the perfect companion for all your looks this Spring._

*Cailyn Cosmetics Natural Angled Blush Brush *($18) - _A small, soft, angled brush head for perfectly sculpted cheeks._

*La Fresh Makeup Remover Wipes* ($0) - _This moisturized formula with vitamin E dissolves makeup from eyes, lips, and face in a snap!_


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 20, 2013)

I really want this subscription as it looks so good but I can't afford it with the other boxes I have now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though I just realized that a big bill will be paid off soon so I'll have some extra money. Hmmm....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 20, 2013)

I ordered a box! I got one a few months ago when they did the buy one get two deal, and I loved what I got. Excited!


----------



## Nightgem (Apr 21, 2013)

I won a Wantable Box here on MUT and I loved everything in it. I somehow never got back to order a subscription with them. I love all the great things everyone has gotten. Does anyone know of any ongoing promitions? I have to wait till the first to order one and just thought I would ask... Thanks for all the great pics and reviews.


----------



## AMaas (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm really enjoying the makeup boxes, but I've received items from the same brands (Cailyn, Be A Bombshell, 29 Cosmetics, Paula Dorf) every month.  I like the products I have received and they are all full sized - the boxes are definitely a good value!  I just don't know if I'll be continuing the subscription if the brand selection doesn't increase. 

Let me clarify that the items are always different colors, even though the brand/product is the same.  For example, I have received 2 Cailyn mascaras in separate monthly boxes - one blue, one black.


----------



## JaclynO (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to tell you guys about our brand new site, that just launched today! It's a new site with new features, but the same great service and products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@AMaas - thanks for the note! We change our brands every season, so for May, we'll have an entire new line of products. Some of them are Too Faced, Besame, Knockout Nail Polishes (these awesome little polishes that come in perfume bottles, so cute!), Rainbow Honey Nail Polishes, Manna Kadar Cosmetics, 3 Custom Color Specialists, and Face Stockholm - they're the company that makes the nail polishes for J Crew. 

You guys can see the new Wantable at www.wantable.com


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2013)

I got my April makeup box today! Really happy with it! (Not using spoiler tags since everyone's box is different...)





Cailyn Dramatic Impact Mascara in blue!

Be a Bombshell Eyeshadow in Divine

29 Cosmetics highlighting cream blusher in Napa Rouge

Be a Bombshell liquid eyeliner marker in Amethyst





blush, eyeshadow, liner, mascara swatches. All so pretty! I love these colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box has a value of $82. I asked not to get brows or bronzer, and left most everything else open (except I expressed interest in colors rather than black on the eye products). Really satisfied!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 27, 2013)

I really want to try their jewelry box!


----------



## Seola (Apr 27, 2013)

As much as I love Wantable's CS and items - the site doesn't really look all that different except extra load for more scripts.  Still isn't a lot of info on it - everything I knew when I decided to order came from here.  If I'd never been searchable a completely different sub, I'd never have found this thread.  The style is good but it's just bare bones on written info.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 27, 2013)

I got a May Wantable box this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I was very impressed!!!  It had a value of over $100!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a May Wantable box this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I was very impressed!!!  It had a value of over $100!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaMaven (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh man, I've been stalking Wantable for a while now. I just don't know if I can afford it yet... I just signed up for a few boxes so I don't think I can afford another one until I give up something else - and I don't know if I am ready to give up any of them yet. Maybe I will try a one off box when I get paid if I can't resist any longer


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 2, 2013)

I feel your pain.  I'm subscribed to four boxes right now = $71.00/month just on boxes!! Ahhh.  I can't part with any of them right now, though.  I got my first wantable box last month and LOVED it.  I'm still going to give them a few months before I decide on whether I want to continue or not.  It seems to me though that they send out a lot of the same brands each month, and if that's the case then I think I'll end up cancelling.  Can anyone who has been subscribed for a while tell me whether you've gotten various brands or just the same couple of brands every month?!


----------



## Jflopez (May 2, 2013)

> I feel your pain.Â  I'm subscribed to four boxes right now = $71.00/month just on boxes!! Ahhh.Â  I can't part with any of them right now, though.Â  I got my first wantable box last month and LOVED it.Â  I'm still going to give them a few months before I decide on whether I want to continue or not.Â  It seems to me though that they send out a lot of the same brands each month, and if that's the case then I think I'll end up cancelling.Â  Can anyone who has been subscribed for a while tell me whether you've gotten various brands or just the same couple of brands every month?!


 I've been subbed for about 5 months now and I've only had 2 brands that I've recieved 2x and they were totally different products. I was actually excited seeing them in more then one box because they were 29 cosmetics (blush &amp; mascara) and be a bombshell and I have fallen in love with both of the brands. I also noticed they posted on Facebook that they have some new brands this month so I think there will be even more variety. I absolutely love wantable. If i ever had to narrow my list down to just one makeup sub this would be my one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone have any experiences with their jewelry boxes?


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been subbed for about 5 months now and I've only had 2 brands that I've recieved 2x and they were totally different products. I was actually excited seeing them in more then one box because they were 29 cosmetics (blush &amp; mascara) and be a bombshell and I have fallen in love with both of the brands. I also noticed they posted on Facebook that they have some new brands this month so I think there will be even more variety. I absolutely love wantable. If i ever had to narrow my list down to just one makeup sub this would be my one


Ooooh, okay.  Cool!  Thanks for the info.  I saw that on their Facebook about the new brands.. pretty excited about that!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 2, 2013)

I am really loving the new brands! I reviewed a May box last week, and I got a

Besame product, a 3 Custom Color Specialists, and Face Stockholm products. Especially in love with the Besame brightening powder!


----------



## smiller2000 (May 2, 2013)

> Does anyone have any experiences with their jewelry boxes?


 I just subscribed to the Wantable jewelry box. I'll make a post when I get it so you an see a spoiler.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 2, 2013)

> Does anyone have any experiences with their jewelry boxes?


 I subbed to their jewelry box last month and the first box I received was great. I got two rings, two bracelets including the snake one on their Facebook page and an awesome necklace. The bangle they initially sent was too big for me and Kayla from customer service was so helpful with the exchange! I will continue on with the sub


----------



## wifeandmom (May 2, 2013)

Double post- sorry!


----------



## wifeandmom (May 2, 2013)

I've received 3 jewelry boxes from them and have loved all of them! I actually ordered two last month as I loved the collection so much...they went out of their way to make sure I received the items I LOVED (including the snake bracelet and longhorn necklace). Customer Service is AMAZING. I skipped the makeup box last month (did it in March and loved it), but will be doing both the jewelry and makeup boxes this month again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Highly recommend the subscription if you have the budget for it.


----------



## Seola (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have any experiences with their jewelry boxes?


I haven't gotten the jewelry box, but I saw vids on YouTube and a few pages back here you can see some comments.  It looks like they are on the right track for it, but I'm holding off based on my research and what others have said.  The cost for it isn't a deal like the cosmetic boxes are when I found comparable pieces to what others have posted or put up on video.  Again, that's based on research experience though not personal experience but it appears they have been really working to improve it and take the feedback those who have gotten them into consideration.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 4, 2013)

Except for the very first one (which was taken care of due to excellent CS) I have really loved all my Wantable jewelry boxes. They keep improving each month, the style quiz is more in depth, and the company truly listens to feedback. With effort that is being made, I expect the jewel box to continue to get better and better.

    Try it! If you don't like it return the box, free shipping label has always been included in mine for returns.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 4, 2013)

Waiting for my first jewelry box and am excited to see what I receive! For those of you who have gotten jewelry boxes before, can you return/exchange just one item if you don't like it, or do you have to return the entire box? I really like the mystery aspect, but am also a little worried that I won't like everything....


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 6, 2013)

> Waiting for my first jewelry box and am excited to see what I receive! For those of you who have gotten jewelry boxes before, can you return/exchange just one item if you don't like it, or do you have to return the entire box? I really like the mystery aspect, but am also a little worried that I won't like everything....Â
> 
> 
> 
> They let me exchange the bangle that was too big and sent me new bracelet that fits so they try to be accommodating but my understanding is in general they don't regularly offer exchanges for single items. Still I would contact them if you were not satisfied with only one piece, they seem very helpful!


----------



## Alexia561 (May 7, 2013)

Got my jewelry box today and am very disappointed. I said in my quiz that I didn't want any leather items or big earrings, and I received a leatherette/silver bracelet and a humongous pair of earrings. The earrings would have been awesome if they were about 1/3 the size, but I can't wear giant earrings. Waiting to hear from CS, as I didn't like any of the pieces. Really bummed as I loved my makeup box!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 7, 2013)

Just received my first makeup box. I'm a little underwhelmed. Honestly, for the price, I get the same quality of makeup from Lipfactory for 21$ versus $36.  I feel like they didn't take any of my color preferences into account - I got a bright coral lip gloss, and the blush is a dark copper/peach which will look ludicrous on my fair/rosy skin.   I may give it one more month, but so far, meh. 

I'm not sure I hate it enough to go through the fuss of sending it back, but after seeing the great boxes I keep thinking..where did I go wrong in profile My total box value was $91.

I received:  Swagger Highligthing powder - Champagne in the Bubble Bath

Cailyn Gel Eyeliner - Black

Peepers Eyeshadow Betty Jane (this is a pretty green)

Manna Kadar Blush High Five

Cailyn Tinted Lip Balm in Sunburst

Frownies Eye Gels

and a freebie?  Mia Bellezza blush in natural


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my April makeup box today! Really happy with it! (Not using spoiler tags since everyone's box is different...)
> 
> ...


 I think i'm having box envy - love the colors in yours!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting for my first jewelry box and am excited to see what I receive! For those of you who have gotten jewelry boxes before, can you return/exchange just one item if you don't like it, or do you have to return the entire box? I really like the mystery aspect, but am also a little worried that I won't like everything....


My first jewelry box is on the way, too! I've loved all my Wantable makeup boxes, and I have high hopes for the jewelry one. The quiz was so detailed that it was kinda fun to try to tweak it just perfectly for me. I hope you will update with what you get, it would be fun to compare our jewelry boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 7, 2013)

My April Box:





I'm loving the brush and dual eye shadow pencil!

I love this sub!


----------



## shabs (May 8, 2013)

I hope I get a brush this month too!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 8, 2013)

Just got my jewlery box in. It's fantastic but nothing like what is described for the month. Big bold colored peices but only one thing had color. The rest was metallic. Still love my peices. Finally huge peices. I got very small earrings though. I wish they were bigger. Hate small earrings.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 8, 2013)

> Just got my jewlery box in. It's fantastic but nothing like what is described for the month. Big bold colored peices but only one thing had color. The rest was metallic. Still love my peices. Finally huge peices. I got very small earrings though. I wish they were bigger. *Hate small earrings.*


 Mmhmm I'm with you in that, girl...love me some big earrings!!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

I saw some ads with silver and turquoise that I thought looked super pretty. I was kinda schizo on my quiz, I'm afraid, lol...so I have NO idea what I'll end up with lol


----------



## Jflopez (May 8, 2013)

Just got shipping notice for my May box yay!!! I am so hoping I get the Besame brightening powder. I even tweaked my profile hoping to better my chances. Fingers crossed!!! Will post pics when I get my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got shipping notice for my May box yay!!! I am so hoping I get the Besame brightening powder. I even tweaked my profile hoping to better my chances. Fingers crossed!!! Will post pics when I get my box


OOh I hope you get it! I believe that was my fave item from May. The packaging sucked me in, but the product is really super nice in my opinion, too!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 10, 2013)

I just broke down and signed up for the jewelry box. I figured if worse comes to worse and it sucks, I can always return it, get my money back and cancel my subscription. I'm a sucker for cute jewelry! Hubby is gonna give me a hard time (he thinks i'm getting crazy with the subscription boxes but I only have 3, one of which I've been skipping so technically only 2). I'm considering this a mothers day present to myself!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

I am positively giddy with excitement over my jewelry box. I really had trouble defining what I love on my quiz so I was concerned about what they'd send. Well, this stuff is just my style and there is one piece in particular that I am absolutely crazy about! I still have to photograph it all, etc, ,but could not resist posting this picture of the bracelet I got!









I love it, and it really feels like VERY nice quality. I'll get photos of the others today. I got four things in all. The bracelet, a necklace, earrings, and a ring!


----------



## page5 (May 11, 2013)

I LOVE that bracelet! I wonder if they sell it on their website.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I LOVE that bracelet! I wonder if they sell it on their website.


 I'm not sure, but I know they have had flash jewelry sales before, so maybe they will? I just checked and the name of the bracelet style is "The Gwen." It is so cute, I just could not be more thrilled. Heck I just got two compliments on it while I ran errands like the grocery store, love it!


----------



## LyndaV (May 13, 2013)

I just got my first Wantable makeup box and I'm kind of disappointed.  I got the following:


package of Frownies (don't mind this, I've always wanted to see if these work)
3C Brow Powder #1 (full size, color is pretty light bordering on red which I'm pretty sure is too red even for my strawberry blond eyebrows)M
Face Stockholm Matte Eyeshadow in Stubborn (a very bright, and I mean BRIGHT blue which is a no no go for me!)
KnockOut Cosmetics Flatte Polish Powder (matte white polish, it would be ok if it was in ANY other color but white but to be honest the only reason I even signed up for this box was because they had Rainbow Honey polishes this month and I stupidly thought I would get one since I answered all the questions geared towards nail polish)
Besame Cosmetics Crimson Cream Rouge (bright crimson cheek color, again way too bright for me to wear)
Cailyn Cosmetics Lip Balm in Fiesta (this is actually a really lovely deep pink color in a little pot, applies with a brush).

Wantables includes a return label, but I was wondering if it was worth contacting them to see if they are willing to exchange any of these items?  So many people have such high praise for this sub box and they seem to have just totally missed the mark with me it just seems kind of odd.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first Wantable makeup box and I'm kind of disappointed.  I got the following:
> 
> ...


Wantable has fantastic customer service, and they will allow you to return the items that didn't work for you! As long as they aren't used I believe they'll do an exchange. A friend of mine got a box recently with two items that didn't work for her and she was able to exchange them very easily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (May 13, 2013)

Definitely contact their customer service. Either email or call them I'm sure if you speak with them they can help you tweak your profile to something more suited to you. My experience with their customer service has been so impressive. They really do go above and beyond.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 13, 2013)

Wow, didn't know that I could return some of the items. I thought it was all or nothing.  At this point I went ahead and tried the horrible bright coral lip stain, and I'm giving them one more month, but I was also very disappointed - I didn't think any of the items I received matched with my profile.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wantable has fantastic customer service, and they will allow you to return the items that didn't work for you! As long as they aren't used I believe they'll do an exchange. A friend of mine got a box recently with two items that didn't work for her and she was able to exchange them very easily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I emailed them asking if I could exchange some of the jewelry I received and was told that they don't offer exchanges and I would have to return the box if I was unhappy with it. Very disappointed.


----------



## JaclynO (May 14, 2013)

Hey Ladies!

Noticed there were some questions on the return policy, and I wanted to make sure you guys knew everything you needed to. 

We always have and always will offer easy returns! (I think we're actually the only box that does this 



) and on occasion, we have exchanged individual items due to defect or error on our part. It's not our policy to do so, but the ladies in customer service always try to go above and beyond, so Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™re tried to make any mistakes right. Weâ€™re working on a new system that will allow you to return individual items, but Iâ€™m not quite sure when it will be ready. 

In the mean time, if youâ€™re unhappy with one item, we always think of it like this: weâ€™re a discovery tool, so even if you donâ€™t like one item, youâ€™ll still receive at least three to four others at up to 60% off off that we hope youâ€™ll love. And if you donâ€™t like any of them, just send it back, no questions asked! 

I hope this helps, and if youâ€™re seriously unhappy, please email me directly at [email protected] and I promise Iâ€™ll do everything I can to make it right.  Thanks! J


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Jaclyn for checking in and clarifying! My first jewelry should be getting delivered tomorrow. So excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks Jaclyn for checking in and clarifying!
> 
> My first jewelry should be getting delivered tomorrow. So excited!


Oooh would love to see what you get! So happy with my Wantable jewelry.

I think it is really great to see a company so focused on making sure their customers are happy, that goes a long way and means a lot.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 15, 2013)

I would love to see what you get as well! Have been a jewelry subscriber since April and I love it. In my May box I got two statement necklace/ earring sets and two separate earrings; they always get compliments


----------



## Alexia561 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it is really great to see a company so focused on making sure their customers are happy, that goes a long way and means a lot.


 Very impressed with their customer service, especially Jaclyn! This is an expensive subscription for me, but excellent customer service goes a long way and means a lot to me!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 15, 2013)

My makeup box is killer this month! Every month I consider skipping to save some dough and then they send me AMAZING stuff!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 15, 2013)

> My makeup box is killer this month! Every month I consider skipping to save some dough and then they send me AMAZING stuff!Â


 I love Besame's lipsticks!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 15, 2013)

ooh I hope I get something similar!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 16, 2013)

I opened my box this morning and two things I found interesting. One, I asked for no bracelets and two, no silver jewelry and what did I get? A bracelet and a silver ring. lol Its okay thought because I love both pieces!! I'm actually just changed my preferences after falling in love with the bracelet to hopefully get more. I hope I didn't jinx it! On a bad not, I'm disappointed because a pair of earrings I started to try on broke. The little piercing just snapped right off. And these were HUGE earrings so they need to make sure that post is heavy duty enough to handle all that girth. lol *sight* I guess I'll be sending them an email about that. But, overall, I'm happy....I'll try to post pictures later....


----------



## BeachBoheme (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My makeup box is killer this month! Every month I consider skipping to save some dough and then they send me AMAZING stuff!


 May I ask what the item second from the left might be? The sparkly one with the black cap? Thank you! &lt;3


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 17, 2013)

Love this!



Sized ring with big purple stone.



3 earrings that were hard to photograph! lol I also got another pair of earrings. Big ones! But, sadly, they broke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently waiting on replacements so I'll post a photo when I get them.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh I love your bracelet! And love the ring too -- we are ring twins. I got that same one in my size and it's so pretty. My sister has already tried to "borrow" it. LOL I told her to go order her own Wantable box and leave mine alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 18, 2013)

> Ohhhh I love your bracelet! And love the ring too -- we are ring twins. I got that same one in my size and it's so pretty. My sister has already tried to "borrow" it. LOL I told her to go order her own Wantable box and leave mine alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I normally never wear bracelets because I hate feeling them constantly moving on my arm. This one seems to be perfect though because I had forgotten that I was wearing it! Definitely something I could see myself wearing everyday! I was impressed with the ring. Seems like good quality &amp; I can't wait for the opportunity to wear it!


----------



## jallu (May 21, 2013)

I got my first jewelry box today... one of the first new Canadian subscriptions! Full review is posted on my blog but I am happy with everything. I was pretty strict with my style profile and limited quite a few things so I think they did a good job picking out pieces to match my wishes.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 21, 2013)

> I got my first jewelry box today... one of the first new Canadian subscriptions! Full review is posted on my blog but I am happy with everything. I was pretty strict with my style profile and limited quite a few things so I think they did a good job picking out pieces to match my wishes.


 We're bracelet twins! I have the one at the very top. Love it!


----------



## MissTrix (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am positively giddy with excitement over my jewelry box. I really had trouble defining what I love on my quiz so I was concerned about what they'd send. Well, this stuff is just my style and there is one piece in particular that I am absolutely crazy about! I still have to photograph it all, etc, ,but could not resist posting this picture of the bracelet I got!
> 
> ...


 
I hope I get that bracelet! I am bouncing off the walls waiting for my Wantable box this month!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 22, 2013)

Cancelled my Jewelry sub. My box had nothing to do with either Classic or Glam. It was so Ghetto! I didn't even try anything on or take photos. It was the absolute worst jewelry box of the 4 I've received, not one single item that I would be caught dead in

    . So out of 4 boxes= Loved 2, Hated 2 . A score of 50% is a fail in my book especially at the price. Tried to love it but tired of trying.


----------



## jennm149 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> . So out of 4 boxes= Loved 2, Hated 2 . A score of 50% is a fail in my book especially at the price. Tried to love it but tired of trying.


 So sorry you had such a hit and miss experience.  I've been happy with my makeup sub (three boxes to date), but I'm too picky with jewelry to try a sub.  Nothing I've seen has changed my mind.

Hope you sent it back.  The ease of returns is one of the appealling things about Wantable.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 22, 2013)

Thanks it is mailing back in the morning.


----------



## Antharenn (May 22, 2013)

> I got my first jewelry box today... one of the first new Canadian subscriptions! Full review is posted on my blog but I am happy with everything. I was pretty strict with my style profile and limited quite a few things so I think they did a good job picking out pieces to match my wishes.


 I was going to ask if you had issues with the refund for your first box but I read your blog post. I'm still waiting on my refund for the makeup box but only got the shipment notice today and hasn't been the full ten days. Seeing your box I'm kind of sad I didn't go for jewelry but I know I'll get more use out of the makeup.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> May I ask what the item second from the left might be? The sparkly one with the black cap? Thank you! &lt;3


 It's a nail polish- Hoof Wrassle by Rainbow Honey. It's really pretty.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antharenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my first jewelry box today... one of the first new Canadian subscriptions! Full review is posted on my blog but I am happy with everything. I was pretty strict with my style profile and limited quite a few things so I think they did a good job picking out pieces to match my wishes.
> ...


----------



## AMaas (May 22, 2013)

I got my makeup box today! 


Frownies Eye Gels
Besame Creme Rouge
Besame Violet Powder
Manna Kadar Glossware Lip Gloss
Face Stockholm Lash Lift Mascara

The Besame packaging is so retro and fun!


----------



## MissTrix (May 22, 2013)

I bought one that is very similar, if not identical except for color, from Target a while back. I would need to see the clasp/fastener/hook(?) to be sure. Mine is teal, I think it cost me around $18 - $20.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 23, 2013)

What a great  make up box.  I subscribed to the makeup box 2 months in a row then stopped because I was getting basically this one brand Kaylin cosemtics. The brand ws ok but  one box had 4 items of this brand and the other box 3. Both boxes I got also had the mia belza (?) blush too. I liked the makeup and that it was full sized but I want a variety of brands. I get ipsy  glossybox and birchbox and love those. I guess I just got some bad boxes. They are a new company so I guess they have to work there kinks out. I also got 2 jewelry boxes and sent them both back. I got 4 pieces in both boxes and each time they sent me stud earing when I said I like big earings. I didn't send the makeup back because I liked it.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a great  make up box.  I subscribed to the makeup box 2 months in a row then stopped because I was getting basically this one brand Kaylin cosemtics. The brand ws ok but  one box had 4 items of this brand and the other box 3. Both boxes I got also had the mia belza (?) blush too. I liked the makeup and that it was full sized but I want a variety of brands. I get ipsy  glossybox and birchbox and love those. I guess I just got some bad boxes. They are a new company so I guess they have to work there kinks out. I also got 2 jewelry boxes and sent them both back. I got 4 pieces in both boxes and each time they sent me stud earing when I said I like big earings. I didn't send the makeup back because I liked it.


That's one of the reasons I'm thinking about cancelling is because I'm getting the same brands in every box.  I like the makeup for the most part, but everything I've gotten from them is Cailyn and Mia Belleza (sp).  I chose to skip this month, so hopefully it will be better the next time I get my box!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 23, 2013)

^^^ I really like that necklace and earrings set. So bold! :-D


----------



## jallu (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow I really love that wrap bracelet, do you remember what that one is called?


 *Uptown Girls - Silver Buckle Bracelet ($23)*

_Uptown Girls reminds you to buckle up in style with this iridescence green double wrap bracelet featuring a silver buckle._


----------



## jallu (May 23, 2013)

Here's another picture that shows the clasp better


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 23, 2013)

Thought I'd share my jewelry box with all of you. Pretty happy with it, except the back of the earrings were tarnished. I contacted them and they are going to send me replacements. Great customer service!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 23, 2013)

I love your box I will take a pic of mine as well!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 23, 2013)

Here is my jewelry box, love everything though I think the beaded earrings are random compared to the other pieces that are more my style and I said no beads on my quiz as well.


----------



## jallu (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thought I'd share my jewelry box with all of you. Pretty happy with it, except the back of the earrings were tarnished. I contacted them and they are going to send me replacements. Great customer service!


I like your necklace!


----------



## jallu (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your necklace too (left). The bead earrings are a set with that necklace. I've seen a few reviews that received them. Kind of like the little orange earrings that match the necklace I received. I probably won't wear them together because matchy-matchy stuff isn't my style.


----------



## Souly (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My makeup box is killer this month! Every month I consider skipping to save some dough and then they send me AMAZING stuff!


 What a killer box! I caved &amp; got one too - hoping for besame!


----------



## Souly (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my makeup box today!
> 
> ...


 I love your box too! I love besame - you are lucky to get 2 products from them!


----------



## AMaas (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your box too! I love besame - you are lucky to get 2 products from them!


Thanks!  And I tried that Manna Kadar Glossware long lasting lip gloss today.  It really does last!  I blotted some off before I ate lunch, but after eating there is still a nice even coat of shimmery color on my lips.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh nice! I like the necklace on the right and are the star earrings!


----------



## Antharenn (May 24, 2013)

Sigh. I definitely have box envy now seeing the jewelry boxes. I got my first makeup box yesterday but I'm a bit underwhelmed. Not sure if i could have filled out my profile better?

Cailyn lash primer

face stockholm eyeshadow in russian caviar (dark brown)

face stockholm blush in willing

mia bellezza lip gloss

and Manna Kadar transfix- this is supposed to turn any eyeshadow into the perfect eyeliner, but i didn't think it did a better job than what i already use...water and an eyeliner brush.

I shouldn't complain since I got the box for just the cost of shipping and duty ($10) but I don't think i'd want to pay $40 for it.


----------



## Jflopez (May 24, 2013)

> Sigh. I definitely have box envy now seeing the jewelry boxes. I got my first makeup box yesterday but I'm a bit underwhelmed. Not sure if i could have filled out my profile better? Cailyn lash primer face stockholm eyeshadow in russian caviar (dark brown) face stockholm blush in willing mia bellezza lip gloss and Manna Kadar transfix- this is supposed to turn any eyeshadow into the perfect eyeliner, but i didn't think it did a better job than what i already use...water and an eyeliner brush. I shouldn't complain since I got the box for just the cost of shipping and duty ($10) but I don't think i'd want to pay $40 for it.


 I have the Manna Kadar transfix and for me it has much better staying power then water and shadow. Plus I'm not one to o out and buy a colored liner because I don't use ot all that often and you are stuck with that one color but I love all the variety transfix gives me. It's like endless color options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (May 24, 2013)

> I got my makeup box today!Â
> Frownies Eye Gels
> Besame Creme Rouge
> Besame Violet Powder
> ...


 Lucky girl!! This would be very close to my dream box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am soooo hoping I get some Besame products in my June box. I definitely can't complain about my May box.. I got rainbow honey nail lacquer in pinkie promise and some other goodness from manna kadar &amp; FACE Stockholm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wifeandmom (May 24, 2013)

I *was* going to skip this month but the chance of getting some Besame products suckered me in! LOL Here's to hoping!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes them to send out replacements? I got a broken pair last week and was told they would send a replacement Thursday and I'm still waiting. I wasn't given tracking info so I'm going nuts waiting &amp; anticipating lol


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

they are good with customer service I would write them I don't think they have a phone number to call them at least I couldn't find one when I had a problem so I wrote to them. They have great customer service.


----------



## MissTrix (May 31, 2013)

Finally got my May jewelry box! 





Zoe Necklace ($28) - I think I love this one! It lays really nicely and it's not at all heavy. I have a few tops that this will look awesome with. 





Muccan Necklace ($30) - I really like this one as well although I wish it were a bit shorter. I think it would look better at choker length so I may try to adjust it. I love the oversized pyramid studs! 





Julianna Bracelet ($24) - This is not a bracelet I would have ever picked out but it's not too bad. I would have MUCH preferred the studded cuff that rockhoundluna received. It's kind of weird to me that I didn't get it since my profile is filled out in such a way that it should have been an obvious choice for me. 










Color Club polish in  Hot Like Lava  - Wantable sent me this because they forgot to mail out my box after they had some technical difficulties on their end. It's a beautiful hot pink sparkling foil that will definitely get some wear.





I like what I received for the most part but I have to say, with only 3 jewelry items, my box seemed skimpy compared to others I saw that had 4 or more pieces. I am really disappointed that I didn't get the spiked cuff. I think it would have complemented both necklaces very well, plus it's just so "me".

I do wonder if they had run out of May's jewelry by the time they packed my box and gave me selections from June? It did have June's thank you note in the box, so there's that.


----------



## lolley (Jun 3, 2013)

I received my May jewelry box last week.

I'm extremely happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received a necklace and 4 pairs of earrings.

My preferences were followed perfectly.

Here is a pic:





I received the free Canadian box (just pay shipping and duty).

I won't be resubbing as the regular price is too steep.


----------



## lloronita (Jun 3, 2013)

I went to their web site today and updated my makeup profile.  When I finished it gave me the option of sending my box later in the month as scheduled of "send now"  I'm excited to be getting it a little early this month.  What a nice option.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to their web site today and updated my makeup profile.  When I finished it gave me the option of sending my box later in the month as scheduled of "send now"  I'm excited to be getting it a little early this month.  What a nice option.


 I just bumped up my ship date from the 22nd to tomorrow! I hated getting mine at the end of the month. I was worried they would run out of all the good jewelry! lol


----------



## tazdvil (Jun 7, 2013)

I love your jewelry! I recieved my box and had an awful ugly yellow red bead necklace thing that trumped all the rest of the jewelry. It all was returned. It had red, yellow and gold colored beads..... Awful! ETA, I loved the other necklace and the bracelet was ok. I think they just miffed my profile or I'm doing it wrong. My makeup box was perfect! Love this sub box and can't see letting it go.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 7, 2013)

My June box should be getting shipped next week. Where has the month gone?!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 15, 2013)

My June jewelry box is here... what a bummer. 









Nifty new packaging makes photographing everything much easier. I dig it!





*Martha Necklace - "This fringe necklace is a great way to add a bit of rock and roll into your work attire."*
I would not wear this to work or anywhere else. Don't get me wrong, it's not hideous or anything. It's just boring. 





_*Return To Me ring - If you love a touch of nature in your everyday outfits, the Return To Me ring is perfect for you!*_
I don't, and it's not. I'm not sure what box I checked to deserve this but I meed to figure it out. Do. Not. Want.





_*Maggie Bracelet - This hand made crocheteed rope and leather bracelet is very cool. Wear to your favorite music festival.*_
This looks like the byproduct of arts and crafts time at summer camp. I said I hate beads and they sent me this anyway, I am not a happy camper. Wantable, you don't know me at all. 





 





_*Horton Necklace - This statement necklaceis a perfect conversation starter! Keep your other accessories minimal to highlight this interesting necklace.*_
This I actually love! Sadly, I can't justify keeping the box based on one piece. I really wish I could keep this and just send back the rest.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 15, 2013)

> My June jewelry box is here... what a bummer.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's too bad! It really seems that they are having a harder time getting the jewelry sub right.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 15, 2013)

It looks like you checked the 16 year old wanna be hippie who doesn't shave her armpits and lives in the mountains with her pet goat box.  Not that there is anything wrong with that, but that type of girl probably makes her own jewelry from the found feathers of rare birds and her own cosmetics out of tree bark and moss, eliminating the need for subs.

That beaded.... thing.... is studded with the same beads a four year old uses at camp.



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My June jewelry box is here... what a bummer.
> 
> ...


----------



## EmGee (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like you checked the 16 year old wanna be hippie who doesn't shave her armpits and lives in the mountains with her pet goat box.  Not that there is anything wrong with that, but that type of girl probably makes her own jewelry from the found feathers of rare birds and her own cosmetics out of tree bark and moss, eliminating the need for subs.
> 
> That beaded.... thing.... is studded with the same beads a four year old uses at camp.


I do not think they should be putting the blonde girl on there- it makes everything look too youngish.

I would not be gifting anything with someones face on it- esp not jewelery.

When I see the blonde girl I think Ardene, Forever 21 and somehow "It's Britney B!tch".

Also that they are trying too hard to be "hipster" and the "I went to Coachella" or the Folk fest.

I'm trying not to sound too snarky or sarcastic, but sometimes you just can't help it......

I kind of like the "antler necklace" but do not think it will go with my new shirt that says "Choppers and Sluts Forever" from Blood is the New Black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(and I really do have a shirt that says that, it is still for sale on their site too.......)


----------



## jallu (Jun 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My June jewelry box is here... what a bummer.Â 





Â 





Â 

Nifty new packaging makes photographing everything much easier. I dig it!





I would not wear this to work or anywhere else. Don't get me wrong, it's not hideous or anything. It's just boring.Â 

Â 

Â 





I don't, and it's not. I'm not sure what box I checked to deserve this but I meed to figure it out. Do. Not. Want.

Â 





This looks like the byproduct of arts and crafts time at summer camp. I said I hate beads and they sent me this anyway, I am not a happy camper. Wantable, you don't know me at all.Â 





Â 





This I actually love! Sadly, I can't justify keeping the box based on one piece. I really wish I could keep this and just send back the rest.Â 






Looks to me like you have BoHo selected as a style choice. That will get you arts &amp; crafts looking crap all the time.


----------



## JaclynO (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey ladies!

As always, we wanted to give ya a thank you for the feedback. We're working on it, I promise! Also, you can always always contact me directly or customer service at [email protected] with any questions, or concerns.

Glad you liked the packaging, we're diggin' it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jaclyn &amp; The Team


----------



## jallu (Jun 18, 2013)

I got my box today. I found the packaging excessive. Tissue, bubble wrap, paper shreds, ziplock bags, paper card stock... it went on and on and it all went into the trash or recycling. A real waste. I liked it better when the items were carefully wrapped in tissue and nothing else.
 

As for my items... I don't mind the necklace and the sunglasses will be handy camping and boating this summer (cheapies that can be lost or broken with no worry), but the earrings are awful. And despite what the info says about June and bold colours and neons, none of my items reflect the summer vibe, which was a real disappointment. It all feels sort of Gatsby-esque instead.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 25, 2013)

USA Wantable subscribers: has anyone received four items in a box? I just got my first box, and that was the total count. Every other box I've seen has had at least five items. My list of likes/dislikes was incorrect, too, so I'm wondering if there's a problem. I sent Wantable a message!

I liked what I received, though I was reallllly hoping for some Besame. Here's what I got:

1. FACE Stockholm: powder blush in Blush Crush

2. FACE Stockholm: Cream lipstick in Gladje

3. Manna Kadar: Transfix Eyeliner transformer (this doesn't seem to work very well)

4. 29 Comestics: D'Vine Mascara in Black Brown


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 25, 2013)

> USA Wantable subscribers: has anyone received four items in a box? I just got my first box, and that was the total count. Every other box I've seen has had at least four items. My list of likes/dislikes was incorrect, too, so I'm wondering if there's a problem. I sent Wantable a message! I liked what I received, though I was reallllly hoping for some Besame. Here's what I got: 1. FACE Stockholm: powder blush in Blush Crush 2. FACE Stockholm: Cream lipstick in Gladje 3. Manna Kadar: Transfix Eyeliner transformer (this doesn't seem to work very well) 4. 29 Comestics: D'Vine Mascara in Black Brown


 I've gotten 4 items in a box before. I've also seen at least one other person receive 4 items as well. BTW the 29 cosmetics mascara is AMAZING. I live it!! I have been keeping my fingers crossed for something from Besame too.. Hoping to get one of their products in next months box. But their customer service is THE BEST. If your preferences are messed up I'm sure they will help you correct it.


----------



## tazdvil (Jun 25, 2013)

I love my besame. In two boxes I recieved the highlight violet powder, the carmine lipstick and the tangerine balm. All of it is great. I think wantable is my fave beauty box so far. The only bad point is that I received 2 Stockholm mascara, one black, one brown black. I don't wear brown black but I guess I will now. The jewelry box hasn't wowed me yet. Giving it this month to decide if I keep it or let it go.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 25, 2013)

It's great mascara! I wore it today. I'm really impressed by the length it adds.


----------



## tazdvil (Jun 27, 2013)

Got my July box today. Jewelery and beauty. Love them! Beauty Face Stockholm lipstick in gladje Micheal Marcus nail polish in whiter than Beach... Jury is still out on the white polish. Lise Watier ombrÃ© soufflÃ© supreme taupe fantasia shadow 29 cosmetics Dvine mascara in brown Mynextrabwas bronzing lotion..... No way will I ever use it, I'm golden brown naturally. My jewelry was the majority of my taste. I got a black and gold big studded bracelet. It's ehhh for me, I'm a teacher and a bit traditional. The next was a red leather snap bracelet tat has silver links across the top. Love it! Them I got 2 necklaces. One is cobalt blue and gold with big jewels and matching earrings. The other is a plain circle chain that is cute for being so simple. Will post pictures later.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 27, 2013)

i was gifted a box for my birthday and after using the products for a couple of days I've got to say I love it! I previously got a beauty box and a jewelery box in December/January and had a totally different experience (only one product out of all that I use) so I was pretty happy to see them improving.

Last time, both my boxes took almost two weeks to arrive. This time it was ordered Friday afternoon, shipped Friday, and arrived Monday morning! 






Lise Watier OmbrÃ© SoufflÃ© Supreme in Magie Blanche [packaging was absolutely gorgeous]

29 cosmetics D'vine Mascara in Black Brown

Cailyn Red Tint [awesome tube, looks like a vial of blood lol]

MiA BelleZZa Summer Love Eye Crayons in Lucina

Manna Kadar Trans-Fix 

Apothederm Firming Serum sample

I absolutely loved the D'vine mascara, I'm pretty sure this beats out Diorshow and GreatLash - it's dramatic without being clumpy, I actually like the scent, and the packaging feels so pretty and sturdy. I am absolutely reordering this when I'm out.

I've been wanting a lip tint forever and this one looks dark in the tube but on application gives a super natural color (just be fast or it can be uneven!) and I'm sure it's totally buildable...perfect since I'm trying to get used to color on my lips.

The eye crayon is such a pretty color and so smooth, I think it blends into my skin too easily but I love it anyway. Haven't tried the trans-fix yet but I love the idea since I've been on the lookout for a liquid eyeliner.

My only problem was the Souffle eyeshadow..the packaging was my favorite and the texture is really cool (kinda reminds me of the jelly eyeshadows Jill Stuart carries in Japan) but I can't pull off silver/white with my skintone and I think there may be too much glitter...we'll see. I want to make it work somehow and will try layering it.
I am so glad I got to try them again, totally different experience.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm really hoping July's jewelry box will be in my budget. I had to skip June cuz of that and I'm dying for some new baubles!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2013)

My first makeup box... 





I want so much to love you, Wantable. Why do you hate me? 






Lise Watier Eyebrow Essentials
FACE Stockholm Lipstick in Raspberry Veil
29 Cosmetics D'Vine Mascara in Devine Brown
Three Custom Color Wet/Dry Eyeshadow in Cool Sage
Apothederm Firming Serum sample

I seriously could not be more disappointed. All I wanted was that damn Knock Out nail polish that I saw a gazillion people get, but no. Nevermind that the only 2 things I "loved" were nail polish and eyeshadow. 



 To add insult to injury, they sent me the most unflattering shade of eyeshadow I think I have ever laid my eyes on. That color on pale cool toned skin with blue eyes is just a big fat NO. I "liked"  mascara in my quiz and "loved" color and dramatic under preferences. Brown is hardly "dramatic" and I don't even consider it a "color" as far as mascara goes. Regardless, I don't wear brown mascara and I won't be starting now. When I said I liked "color", I meant blue (like the picture) or purple or teal or... you know, bright beautiful COLOR! The eyebrow kit is nice and I genuinely like the lipstick color but not enough to justify keeping the box. This will be my second return this month. June Wantable boxes just sucked for me all around. So, so disappointed.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 28, 2013)

I got my July box today!  Loved it!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my July box today!  Loved it!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my July box today!  Loved it!
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my July box today!  Loved it!
> 
> ...


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 29, 2013)

I got my first jewelry box today and I was so disappointed! I know I can send it back but it didn't come with a return postage. Can you ladies please explain the return process and how it works?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my first jewelry box today and I was so disappointed! I know I can send it back but it didn't come with a return postage. Can you ladies please explain the return process and how it works?


 Weird. My jewelry box from June came with a prepaid return label but I just looked and my June makeup box did not include one. Let me look into the process &amp; get back to you.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my first jewelry box today and I was so disappointed! I know I can send it back but it didn't come with a return postage. Can you ladies please explain the return process and how it works?


 




If the "delivered" box is blue, you should see the "return items" link. Once you click the link it will take you through the returns process, including a printable shipping label. If your status is stuck on "complete" or "shipped", the link won't show up &amp; you will need to contact them. One of their representatives is a MUT member. If you go back a page in this thread, you will find her at post #294. Her name is JaclynO. You can message her through here for help or send an email to [email protected]  





Once they receive your box, they are very quick about refunding. I love Wantable's customer service! Despite getting two disappointing boxes in June, the CS is so great that I'll stick around and try again in July.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm giving wantable one more month. I keep getting encouraged because I see other people getting products I like, but the stuff I get is all wrong, but not wrong enough to go through the effort of returning it.  This month I got a lip gloss I liked, violet setting powder which is horrendously perfumed, a dark brown coppery eyeshadow (boring), and a transformer eye liner.  I'm kinda meh.  It was less junky than the horrible corals I received in last months box, but it's frustrating when I see others getting gorgeous eye shadows. I wish there was a way to rank things or provide color preferences aside from bright. Bright to me could be bright red or purple or blue, but not orange, yellow, or coral.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 29, 2013)

The 29 Cosmetics mascara in Brown is one of my holy grail products. Brown mascaras are  scarce in my local stores (not brownish black but a true straight up brown) and much more flattering on my NC15 skin than black which can look very harsh.(IMHO) It's an excellent product and I hope all you ladies will enjoy it!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

One thing that had kept me from trying a month of this: Can you put the banhammer on specific products, like mascara, liquid liner, or bronzer? Those are pretty much my three no-way-no-how products that make me reluctant to try this one given the price. It is somehow easier for me to accept getting those in Starlooks but not in this one.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One thing that had kept me from trying a month of this: Can you put the banhammer on specific products, like mascara, liquid liner, or bronzer? Those are pretty much my three no-way-no-how products that make me reluctant to try this one given the price. It is somehow easier for me to accept getting those in Starlooks but not in this one.


Yes. You can simply select "dislike" for entire categories, or for specific types (e.g., I have colored mascara set to "dislike," but mascara in general set to "like").


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm giving wantable one more month. I keep getting encouraged because I see other people getting products I like, but the stuff I get is all wrong, but not wrong enough to go through the effort of returning it.  This month I got a lip gloss I liked, violet setting powder which is horrendously perfumed, a dark brown coppery eyeshadow (boring), and a transformer eye liner.  I'm kinda meh.  It was less junky than the horrible corals I received in last months box, but it's frustrating when I see others getting gorgeous eye shadows. I wish there was a way to rank things or provide color preferences aside from bright. Bright to me could be bright red or purple or blue, but not orange, yellow, or coral.


 I know exactly how you feel. I subbed for the makeup box because I kept seeing all of these amazing boxes full of products I really like then I get a box with stuff that is useless to me. Not just because I don't like the colors but also because the colors are totally unflattering on me and not in line with my quiz choices. "Cool Sage" eyeshadow and brown mascara do not seem like good choices for a fair skinned, blue eyed woman that consistently "hated" neutrals and "loved" everything having to do with bright color. And to not send nail polish when that was one of only two items I "loved", in a month when the nail polish was heavily featured even, just makes no sense to me. Even though I actually love the lipstick they sent me, I will be returning my entire box because $36 is too much money to waste on products that I will never use. 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One thing that had kept me from trying a month of this: Can you put the banhammer on specific products, like mascara, liquid liner, or bronzer? Those are pretty much my three no-way-no-how products that make me reluctant to try this one given the price. It is somehow easier for me to accept getting those in Starlooks but not in this one.


 Wantable's quiz is the most specific one I have come across. You can totally opt out of receiving products and fine tune other options. For example, you can "love" eyeliner then "hate" liquid eyeliner, "love" eye liner pencils,and "like" gel liner.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 29 Cosmetics mascara in Brown is one of my holy grail products. Brown mascaras are  scarce in my local stores (not brownish black but a true straight up brown) and much more flattering on my NC15 skin than black which can look very harsh.(IMHO) It's an excellent product and I hope all you ladies will enjoy it!


 Same here! It is one of my favorites. I got it in a Lip Factory box awhile back, and it worked so well!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 29, 2013)

So, can you order this box anytime and it ships or do you have to wait for new quarters. Or is it monthly? I'm so confused!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 29 Cosmetics mascara in Brown is one of my holy grail products. Brown mascaras are  scarce in my local stores (not brownish black but a true straight up brown) and much more flattering on my NC15 skin than black which can look very harsh.(IMHO) It's an excellent product and I hope all you ladies will enjoy it!


 I'm glad it works for you! I would love to try 29 Cosmetics mascara, but in black. I have heard nothing but great things about the product. I'm super pale (no idea what Mac color since I don't wear foundation) but my lashes are naturally black. Most brown mascaras are lighter than my natural lashes and end up looking unnatural on me. I also wear glasses, so my eyes need a bit more emphasis than those who do not. I generally wear "blackest black" mascara. It does not look at all harsh on me but the right formula and application is key.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, can you order this box anytime and it ships or do you have to wait for new quarters. Or is it monthly? I'm so confused!


 I emailed them and they said that you can order anytime for the July box until July 23rd. Also it's monthly from what I've seen!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, can you order this box anytime and it ships or do you have to wait for new quarters. Or is it monthly? I'm so confused!


 It used to be quarterly, but now it is monthly. They ship throughout the month using your join date. So if you were to join today, your box would ship next week some time then subsequent boxes would ship on or around the same date each month. You also have the option of changing your shipment dates when you edit your quiz. So, say someone joined at the end of a month and wanted to receive their boxes earlier in the month. They could edit their quiz the following month then choose the option to "ship now" and their future shipments would shift to reflect the new date. Hope this helps!


----------



## lloronita (Jun 29, 2013)

The only place I've been able to find the 29 Cosmetics mascara in black is Cos Bar.  Even the 29 Cosmetics web site only has the brown right now.  But, I agree, it's a remarkable mascara


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only place I've been able to find the 29 Cosmetics mascara in black is Cos Bar.  Even the 29 Cosmetics web site only has the brown right now.  But, I agree, it's a remarkable mascara


 I found it on another website but there is no way I would ever pay that much for mascara. lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 30, 2013)

Is Wantable trying to get rid of me? 






Seriously though, is this happening to anyone else? I know it had July dates as of a couple of days ago but now it is showing August. I have not elected to skip July and the fb page admin didn't seem to understand the problem. They just said "you can select "ship my box now" to get your July box asap", which doesn't really address the issue. I was fine receiving my boxes on the original dates and don't really want to change dates just to fix this problem. Hopefully my email to support garners a better response.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My dates switched, too! I was set for 7/19 (as of earlier today), and now it's showing 8/19. Let me know what they tell you, please -- that's so weird.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At least I know it's not just me! I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from them. You may want to report it as well.


It switched back to 7/19 this morning. Must have been a system glitch.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 30, 2013)

> It switched back to 7/19 this morning. Must have been a system glitch.


 Yay!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 30, 2013)

I just subbed to the jewelry Wantable because my makeup collection is starting to get our of hand and I have a huge jewelry stand, so I figured why not. Looking at everyone's makeup, I think I might have to try at least a month or two - at least to get those pretty polishes I keep seeing!


----------



## lloronita (Jul 5, 2013)

Wantable is so good with their shipping.  I got my July box today--the same day I got my June Glossybox!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 5, 2013)

I bumped up delivery on my July makeup box and it came today! MUCH better than my June box. 





Michael Marcus nail polish in Relaxing by the Pool 





Cala Retractable Blush Brush - Where's the blush, Wantable? lol

MiA BelleZZa Summer Love Eye Crayon in Argento 





FACE Stockholm Matte Eye Shadow in Treasure - Darker than it photographs. A true matte navy shadow. 

Cailyn Tinted Lip Balm in Big Apple - Unbelievably pigmented. Can't wait to wear it! 

Frownies Eye Gels - Looking forward to trying these out.

The only thing I don't love is the retractable blush brush. I will plan to throw it in my Halloween makeup kit so it will definitely get used. It just seems like an odd thing to send without blush. lol

Swatches:


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bumped up delivery on my July makeup box and it came today! MUCH better than my June box.
> 
> ...


 That looks awesome!!

I just signed up for my first box today! I'm hoping to get some rainbow honey polish


----------



## tazdvil (Jul 5, 2013)

> To get the honey polish I think you have to put down that you like multi color polish. I kept getting them and that was my love option.


----------



## tdinok (Jul 5, 2013)

Received my box today -  

frownies eye gels

the brow powder (very nice)

eye shadow

mascara

eye liner pencil - very nice deep blue


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> [quoteThat looks awesome!!
> 
> I just signed up for my first box today! I'm hoping to get some rainbow honey polish


To get the honey polish I think you have to put down that you like multi color polish. I kept getting them and that was my love option.

Awesome, I know I did that so maybe I have a really good chance of getting it!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 6, 2013)

They've sent me frownies two months in a row. I'm wondering if something got goofed with my profile, because when I logged in just now, everything was set to like - the default, rather than my previous preferences.  Last month was very much meh - for me, I received some copper eye shadow, a transformer eye liner (already own), and another bright orange coral lip gloss which is opposite what I prefer.  I just re-set my preferences and scheduled it to ship now rather than 7/22, so hopefully this one will be better.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 6, 2013)

how at with frownies? I find them to be curious....


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> how at with frownies? I find them to be curious....


 I haven't noticed any difference. They do feel nice, especially chilled, when my eyes are puffy, but as far as real reduction in puffiness? Meh, didn't see it. As a treat on a day when my eyes are tired, they were fine, but I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2013)

Erk, I am *thisclose* to giving this one a shot, just to try out some unfamiliar brands. When they first started up, it seemed like all the brands were ones i've tried, but now they seem to be delving nicely into more boutique brands I've barely even *heard* of, and those give me grabby hands. Time to start actually paying attention to those promos.


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Erk, I am *thisclose* to giving this one a shot, just to try out some unfamiliar brands. When they first started up, it seemed like all the brands were ones i've tried, but now they seem to be delving nicely into more boutique brands I've barely even *heard* of, and those give me grabby hands. Time to start actually paying attention to those promos.


 You've got nothing to lose since you can return!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2013)

It looks like I'll be reassessing my subs next month and deciding what to cut -- and whether I can justify adding this one.  I'm in the process of changing most of my subs over from my debit card to my credit card because my bank canceled my debit card due to fraudulent activity, and I have a feeling the credit card bill after the next round of charges will be a shocker.  It doesn't seem like it's as much money as it probably is when the charges are coming out of my checking account because those just kind of erode my bank balance like the tide washing over rocks and gradually creating sand instead of like a chainsaw attack lopping off a huge chunk all at once.


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 7, 2013)

> It looks like I'll be reassessing my subs next month and deciding what to cut -- and whether I can justify adding this one. Â I'm in the process of changing most of my subs over from my debit card to my credit card because my bank canceled my debit card due to fraudulent activity, and I have a feeling the credit card bill after the next round of charges will be a shocker. Â It doesn't seem like it's as much money as it probably is when the charges are coming out of my checking account because those just kind of erode my bank balance like the tide washing over rocks and gradually creating sand instead of like a chainsaw attack lopping off a huge chunk all at once.





> You've got nothing to lose since you can return!


 The other huge plus to wantable is that they give you the choice each month to skip if you need to. A little easier on the wallet when you need it.


----------



## lloronita (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been with Wantable since they started and I've loved every box.  They comply very closely with your preferences (which you can change monthly) and send all full-size, high quality products.  It's the last subscription box I'd give up!  I don't think you'll be sorry if you go for it!

Plus their customer service is very responsive/helpful and their box always arrives promptly.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my May jewelry box last week.
> 
> ...


 Lolley--I love the necklace and the fact that you got matching earrings. If it were me, I'd prefer smaller hoops and the fringe style on the left isn't really me. But still, overall, I think it is really cute. What styles did you pick? I said I liked Classic, loved Glam, and liked Seasonal (I think) but this looks more like a 'rock style' to me. If that's the kind of stuff they consider 'rock,' I might should change my profile. That said, I just now caved to try the makeup box, so I'm not going to jump into the jewelry just yet. All the spikey necklaces I see worry me, but I'm thinking that may be 'boho' so I did say I hated 'boho.'


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lolley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Spikey stuff would more than likely be "rock and roll". Boho would be more beaded hippie looking stuff. Think natural materials like crystals, leather, and turquoise and jewelry that looks handmade. If the spikes in question look like bone or wood or are accompanied by beading, then it very well might be boho. If you go back to this post of my May jewelry box:
> ...


 Thanks Miss Trix. I guess I should keep rock n roll as a dislike then. Boho too, though I like some of it, just not enough to get it sight unseen. I'm still not signing up for jewelry any time soon. But I would like to figure out what to call what I like for general knowledge as well as in case I sign up for the Wantable jewelry box later on. I wish they had pictures of jewelry sent out in previous boxes as examples, though I understand they wouldn't want to give someone the impression they might get those exact items. It would be helpful for clueless people like me though.


----------



## FellFollow (Jul 9, 2013)

I just gave in and signed up for my first Wantable makeup box.  The Besame cosmetics look just lovely.  I was so impressed with the preference quiz.  I love that I can tell them NOT to send me entire categories of items.  Looking forward to receiving my first box and discovering some new brands!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FellFollow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just gave in and signed up for my first Wantable makeup box.  The Besame cosmetics look just lovely.  I was so impressed with the preference quiz.  I love that I can tell them NOT to send me entire categories of items.  Looking forward to receiving my first box and discovering some new brands!


 Me too. Not that I can afford it and my husband will probably read me the riot act when he finds out. But that Besame lip and cheek pot looked too good. Hoping for it, but I liked lots of the other products too. Plus, if I can tell them 'never send me mascara' then all the better!


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 9, 2013)

Got my second Wantable box today!  I am really pleased, though I haven't yet received any Besame; I really want to try them, and I hope I get some next time. My camera phone is horrible, so I'll just list the products below:

Spoilers (highlight to see the five products I received, plus my bonus item)

Bonus: Frownies (eye gel pads)

Mascara: Face Stockholm in Black (only OK -- I much preferred the previous month's mascara)

Brazen Loose Brow Powder in Raquel--medium brown with red undertones (love this! It is the best brow powder I have ever used)

Mia BelleZZa lipstick in Carla -- a neutral shade (not very exciting -- I have a ton of lipstick, and most of it is neutral)

Mia BelleZZa gel eyeliner in Blu -- a very pigmented pot (haven't tried this yet!)

FACE Stockholm eyeshadow in Dusk--a brown (liked this MUCH more than I expected to -- this is some of the best eyeshadow I've used)
 

Overall, I was pleased with this box. I wasn't thrilled to get back-to-back mascara, but that's probably my fault. I did not receive any of my dislikes (bronzer, nail polish, tools). I'd love to see a little more brand variety. I have yet to receive Besame or Lisa Watier, and I've gotten four FACE Stockholm products in the last two months.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

I am shocked!



 Last night, I caught the Wantable makeup bug. I must have placed my order around 1:30 at night eastern time. Today, at around 1:30 in the morning as well, I check my email and find a shipping notice has shown up. The tracking even works already. Estimated delivery date? The 12th! I'm pretty stoked. Yes, the $40 price tag is a bit daunting. But...I have been getting 2-3 Ipsy's and I just signed up for 2 Birchboxes for July as well. I don't foresee dropping all my Ipsy accounts, but I could possibly see dumping BB to get Wantable if the box itself turns out to be as good as the fast customer service. Plus, I like that I can skip months or return a box if I want to or need to for some reason in any given month. Oh dear. Here I go falling down another addicting makeup rabbit hole!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am shocked!
> 
> ...


That's awesome! The shipping for them seems to be super fast. My box shipped already too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am shocked!
> 
> ...


 That's one of many things I love about Wantable, they don't ship all of the boxes at the same time. You will get your next box at the same time next month and the month after, etc. You know exactly when to expect it and it ships FAST! You can even request your box early or buy a second one by redoing your quiz. The options come up at the end of the quiz. Also, their customer service is awesome. If you have any problems, don't hesitate to contact them. They get back to you really fast (comparatively speaking) and they have been excellent about listening to customer feedback and tweaking their business model accordingly.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey ladies! Exciting news, I just ordered my first Wantable makeup box! I am so pumped. I emailed them explaining that I was really interested in trying their service and that I was curious if they had any type of promotion so that I could get a discount. Well, they got back to me right away, within like 5 minutes! It was amazing! They said they normally don't do promo codes and what not but that she would give me 10% off of my first box!

If this experience with their customer service is any indication of how they run their company, I am seriously impressed! I can't wait to get my first box!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been with Wantable since they started and I've loved every box.  They comply very closely with your preferences (which you can change monthly) and send all full-size, high quality products.  It's the last subscription box I'd give up!  I don't think you'll be sorry if you go for it!
> 
> Plus their customer service is very responsive/helpful and their box always arrives promptly.


 Myself sister and friends tried them and they appeared to not look at any of our preferences at all plus several duplicates in next boxes that were in the first box.  We all cancelled because of it. I think you got lucky with them. They seem terribly disorganized


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! Exciting news, I just ordered my first Wantable makeup box! I am so pumped. I emailed them explaining that I was really interested in trying their service and that I was curious if they had any type of promotion so that I could get a discount. Well, they got back to me right away, within like 5 minutes! It was amazing! They said they normally don't do promo codes and what not but that she would give me 10% off of my first box!
> 
> If this experience with their customer service is any indication of how they run their company, I am seriously impressed! I can't wait to get my first box!


 How did  you reach customer service. I didn't know they even had a phone number to call it didn't exist a month or 2 ago and I thought it was strange.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2013)

> How didÂ  you reach customer service. I didn't know they even had a phone number to call it didn't exist a month or 2 ago and I thought it was strange.


 Oh, I emailed them.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! Exciting news, I just ordered my first Wantable makeup box! I am so pumped. I emailed them explaining that I was really interested in trying their service and that I was curious if they had any type of promotion so that I could get a discount. Well, they got back to me right away, within like 5 minutes! It was amazing! They said they normally don't do promo codes and what not but that she would give me 10% off of my first box!
> 
> If this experience with their customer service is any indication of how they run their company, I am seriously impressed! I can't wait to get my first box!


 How did  you reach customer service. I didn't know they even had a phone number to call it didn't exist a month or 2 ago and I thought it was strange.


Wantable is probably the easiest to reach of all of my subs. They have answered all of my emails within a day or two. They also respond to people via Facebook, Reddit, Twitter, and they even have a rep that posts in this thread.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Myself sister and friends tried them and they appeared to not look at any of our preferences at all plus several duplicates in next boxes that were in the first box.  We all cancelled because of it. I think you got lucky with them. They seem terribly disorganized


 I don't know, many of us have had good experiences with them. I'm sorry you and your friends didn't, but it seems that might have been a fluke, most experiences seem to be pretty positive.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 11, 2013)

I've only ever had good experiences with wantable and I love the elaborate quiz, which you can change month to month. Sometimes I make it really specific so I'm guaranteed certain products. All of the brands appear to be high quality. I love it! It's a pricey one though. I wish there was a points system you could use toward a free box.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

*cough* It looks like I might get some overtime Saturday. My first thought when I found out was "Ooh, I can get a Wantable box!" I think I will slot a box into my budget any month when I get a few hours of OT. That will make me feel not guilty about buying more makeup. (Added bonus of working on a Saturday: I won't be out running errands and shopping all day, thereby saving money on top of making it.)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my first box today. I hate to admit that it is pretty doggone good. Not over the top in love with it, but just about good enough that I'm struggling with the thought of returning it. Sigh...So did not want to be in this position, lol!

Does Wantable have any way to review products? I'm not looking for a point system like Birchbox or anything. I'd just like to provide feedback is all. 

Here is what I got:

Face Stockholm cream lipstick in Summer ($20)

Mia Bellezza eyeliner pencil in Indigo ($16.50)
Three custom color cheek tint (kind of dark plum in the pan?) ($22)
Mia Bellezza lipstick in Vanna ($18.50) Face Stockholm matte eyeshadow in Treasure ($20) Frownies eye gels for a bonus   Total value = $97
 
I like the Vanna lipstick and custom color blush the best. Didn't like the eye pencil when I thought it was black from looking at it, but now I know it has a deep dark color, I might like it. I'm nervous the Summer lipstick will be too over the top bright. I like bright, just not quite that bright. As for the eyeshadow, it is the clunker for me. I don't do blue. But this is pretty enough in the pan, and would go with the eyeliner well enough, that I'm tempted to try a blue smokey eye. Crazy! No one else could have gotten me to try that but Wantable, lol!
 
Still, disappointed as I wanted the blush/lip combo product from Besame. I'd also like to have tried the violet translucent powder from them. Is Wantable like Birchbox? Could I see them in another box? I'd love to see what others thought about what I got. Thanks!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Myself sister and friends tried them and they appeared to not look at any of our preferences at all plus several duplicates in next boxes that were in the first box.  We all cancelled because of it. I think you got lucky with them. They seem terribly disorganized

 


> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know, many of us have had good experiences with them. I'm sorry you and your friends didn't, but it seems that might have been a fluke, most experiences seem to be pretty positive.


 they have great cs and a good idea so I'm not surprised with the many positive experiences. I had the same experience the first time though - got two boxes for me and one for my sister and out of the three shipping was at least 7-10 days for all of them and the makeup boxes didn't fit us (my sister got warm toned stuff, she's definitely a cool - I got cool toned and I'm a warm), the jewelry box was nothing special and not for me.

so it really is still up for improvements - survey wise, product wise. i wouldn't discount bad experiences as flukes, it just needs to be figured out. totally different experience the second time for me though - just one makeup box and not only did it arrive in two days my box was 90% perfect for me. although i still got an eyeshadow that in no way suited my skintone.

so for now I'd say positive but still holding out to see how it continues before I get another


----------



## tazdvil (Jul 11, 2013)

> Myself sister and friends tried them and they appeared to not look at any of our preferences at all plus several duplicates in next boxes that were in the first box.Â  We all cancelled because of it. I think you got lucky with them. They seem terribly disorganized


I've been with them for 4 months now. I've actually bought a few extra boxes because I love the make up quality. I've never received a duplicate anything except different colors of shadow and mascara. They are amazing to keep track after that many boxes. I always get my box within days too. I'm not sure how you've had such a rough time but I canceled glossy box and a ipsy to get this. Just got anoth July box with the greatest cheek tint and matching lipgloss from Three Custom Color Specialist. This is sold as a set on their website for $44 and I got Face by Stockholm shadow($22) , an eyeliner and a couple of other things. I feel my money is getting me a steal for good quality makeup. They seem to be adding more name brands so I think youse want to give them a go again. Nothing but wonderful experiences on my end.


----------



## msladyday (Jul 11, 2013)

I have been so busy that I forgot to mention I received my first box in June and I am sold.

29 Cosmetics D'Vine Mascara

Manna Kadar Transfix Eyeliner Black

Besame Cosmetics Crimson Cream Rouge

Three Custom Color Eye Shadow Cool Sage

Cala Retractable travel Lip Brush

Apothederm Serum Sample

To be honest I have yet to work my way through the products yet but I am in 




 with the Besame rouge.  At first I thought it was going to be insane since it is bright in the tin but I have received compliments wearing it as a lip stain every single time.  It is definitely my go-to lip color right now. 

I am looking forward to my July box which sadly will not ship until the 20th.  





I also received a Jewelry box for June and let's just say the return label has been printed and it is ready to be returned.  I will give it another go (maybe 2 more times before I might end up cancelling that box).  I must say, I think it is great that they have a return policy, especially for the price, which is why I signed up in the first place.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

I got my box today! I'm just having a bad sub box day because when I opened my eyeliner the tip fell off. So now it is all smooshed back together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway I'm not sure that they followed my profile very well since I did get 2 items that I dislike (mascara and a highlighter), but I did get the polish I really wanted. I'm not sure I'm going to keep them though.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! I'm just having a bad sub box day because when I opened my eyeliner the tip fell off. So now it is all smooshed back together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyway I'm not sure that they followed my profile very well since I did get 2 items that I dislike (mascara and a highlighter), but I did get the polish I really wanted. I'm not sure I'm going to keep them though.


 

You should definitely email them and complain about the dislikes and the faulty product. They have good customer service; I bet you'll get replacements.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed them about the broken liner, but as far as them not matching I wasn't really complaining, more like just stating that they didn't. How I look at it is they are a sub box, so I'm not expecting to love everything. (Plus is it sad that I love the highlighter, one of the items that I said I didn't want, much more then the eyeshadow pencil which is something that I loved on the quiz?)


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

Pics!





Pics of the polish below.








Like I said I'm pretty happy with this box, just not like in love. Especially not for $36.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed them about the broken liner, but as far as them not matching I wasn't really complaining, more like just stating that they didn't. How I look at it is they are a sub box, so I'm not expecting to love everything. (Plus is it sad that I love the highlighter, one of the items that I said I didn't want, much more then the eyeshadow pencil which is something that I loved on the quiz?)


I still think you should mention the matching to them (even if you don't want replacements) -- one of the things you're paying for is a tailored box! That's a big selling box for them, and they say "you will never get the things that you dislike." You might get a free product or code out of it!. They've never sent me a "dislike" item, which makes me think someone screwed up your box.


----------



## FellFollow (Jul 12, 2013)

Yesterday I was shocked to receive my first Wantable makeup box barely 48 hours after I ordered it!  Very impressive.  In my box:

Three Custom Color Simply Beautiful Lip Gloss Pot (a like on my preferences)

Three Custom Color Simply Beautiful Cheek Tint (a like)

Makeup Cherimoya RAW Volume Mascara ( a like)

MiA BelleZZa Luxe Creme Gel Liner in Blu (a love)

FACE Stockholm Matte Shadow in Joy (a love)

Frownies Eye Gels

I got my two loves (eyeliner and shadow) and none of my dislikes.  These products are all absolutely lovely and I'm looking forward to using them!  The colors chosen all reflected my preferences very well.  Looking forward to next month's box!


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FellFollow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday I was shocked to receive my first Wantable makeup box barely 48 hours after I ordered it!  Very impressive.  In my box:
> 
> ...


 

I tried out my pot of the MiA gel liner (blue) today. I really liked it! I used my MAC eyeliner brush and easily achieved a pigmented cat eye.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FellFollow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday I was shocked to receive my first Wantable makeup box barely 48 hours after I ordered it!  Very impressive.  In my box:
> 
> ...


 Jealous! Joy is a much prettier color than the Treasure I got. Purple YAH! Blue, well, it makes me blue, haha!

I think if I had it to do over again, I just might have sent my box back...maybe. The cream blush is the only thing I think I"m going to love. The Vanna lipstick that looked so wonderful (like a soft medium pink) in the tube, turned kind of orangey coral on me. I added a brown gloss on top and it looked better, but not great. The other lipstick that appeared too bright pink actually looked better on me. I toned it down (just to darken it up) with a dark cherry gloss from Lorac. Liked the combo of that lipstick and gloss better too. I have only swatched the shadow and liner so far. I don't have any dark navy liners and no blue shadow outside of palettes, so I guess I'll give them a try. If not, in to the trade box they will go.

I changed my profile drastically to get only blushes and lip products as loves and tools as a like. I'd far rather they concentrate on giving me great blushes and lip products (which are probably more costly), plus tossing in some cheaper tools, than to add in eyeshadows in colors I don't like. Yes, I adore my eye products, but for expensive full sized stuff, I think I figured out that I'd rather pick my own. I also said no lipsticks--only stains, pots, sheers, and shimmers. I also focused on red since, even though pinks are my favorites, I have so many of them that I want to see if I can branch out more. Hoping to get the Besame Crimson Rouge in my next order and/or their balm in a pot. We'll see how it goes. I'm going to try to be pickier in my evaluation of the box and send it back if needed. Now watch them send me something I *adore* and other stuff I *hate.* It will be a tough call then, and may depend on how much it would cost to order that product I *adore* all by itself with shipping, haha!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 12, 2013)

These are my past two wantable boxes. I some how accidentally marked that I loved eyelashes and I forgot to mark that I wasn't a fan of lip gloss...I'm a little picky about the pigmentation and goopiness. I think I'm going to take brows off the quiz now cause those two brow products will take me forever to use up. I still need to play with the quiz a bit but the value is pretty good. I've used the highlighter, cheek tint, lipstick, eyeshadow, and shadow stick several times already. I'll probably never touch the gloss and lashes though. I wish the gloss was a lip cream in the same shade.

Lise Watier Eyebrow Essentials Brunette $23

Face Stockholm Cream Highlighter in Dignity $25

Manna Kadar Glossware in Huetopia $19

Susan Posnick Color Eye Define in Jasper (eyeliner) and Sandstone (eyeshadow) $26

Apothoderm Firming serum sample





Three Custom Color Cheek Tint $22

Brazen cosmetic Loose Brow powder in Bridgette $18

MiA BelleZZa Luxe Rouge Nourishing Lipstick in Vanna $18.50

Face Stockholm Matte Shadow in Treasure $20

Cailyn Cosmetics Eyelashes $10

Frownies Eye Gels (forgot to include in the pic)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2013)

Erk.  I'm freakishly tired, Glamour Doll Eyes did not have the update I had been anticipating this week, and chances are high I will be working at least four hours of overtime tomorrow (the boss's estimate was for four to five hours with three people, and there will be two of us starting at 9am with a third possibly coming in at 2pm, but I don't know how long we will end up working), so I went for it.  Just one box and not a subscription, though, because I want to try it before committing (if I decide it's not for me, I'll probably forget to cancel if I go ahead and subscribe).  Here's hoping for lots of bright color, plenty of shimmer, no neutrals, no liquid eyeliner, no bronzer, and no mascara!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 13, 2013)

Holy cow! They are really quick with their shipping! I received shipping confirmation yesterday and my first box is already our for delivery! This girl is excittttteeeddd, yeeeaaaahhh!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy cow! They are really quick with their shipping! I received shipping confirmation yesterday and my first box is already our for delivery! This girl is excittttteeeddd, yeeeaaaahhh!


 Yup! I had the exact same reaction with my first box. They really are quick. I just hope they can keep things up as they grow. If they really hand pick the boxes, growth is going to be a BIG challenge for them.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Erk.  I'm freakishly tired, Glamour Doll Eyes did not have the update I had been anticipating this week, and chances are high I will be working at least four hours of overtime tomorrow (the boss's estimate was for four to five hours with three people, and there will be two of us starting at 9am with a third possibly coming in at 2pm, but I don't know how long we will end up working), so I went for it.  Just one box and not a subscription, though, because I want to try it before committing (if I decide it's not for me, I'll probably forget to cancel if I go ahead and subscribe).  Here's hoping for lots of bright color, plenty of shimmer, no neutrals, no liquid eyeliner, no bronzer, and no mascara!


 Sorry you have to work, but glad it allowed you to treat yourself. Btw, I too said no bronzer and no mascara! LOL


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 13, 2013)

[/img] Swatches Top Row(l to r) : Three Custom Color Simply Beautiful Lipgloss Pot, Brazen Cosmetics Loose Blush in Tantalize, Mia BelleZZa Eye Crayon in Argento Bottom Row: Mia BelleZZa gel eyeliner in Verde, Makeup Cerimoya Electra doll mascara in Blue Blazer I also received the Cala retractable blush brush and frownies eye gels. I just received my first box and as quickly as I could swatched everything! I am SO impressed by the customer service, the quality of the products and the value and I will definitely be a subscriber here on out!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 13, 2013)

Loved my July Wantable box. I was so thrilled to get two different awesome polishes. Probably my favorite Wantable yet.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 13, 2013)

What's your bonus item? I can't quite read the label!



> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Loved my July Wantable box. I was so thrilled to get two different awesome polishes. Probably my favorite Wantable yet.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 13, 2013)

the bonus item is self tanning lotion. I got the same thing. probably wouldn't have minded if it wasn't for the fact that I'm black. I contacted them to suggest they add skin tone to the quiz. I got a reply saying that they are working on making that change.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the bonus item is self tanning lotion. I got the same thing. probably wouldn't have minded if it wasn't for the fact that I'm black.
> 
> I contacted them to suggest they add skin tone to the quiz. I got a reply saying that they are working on making that change.


 Eesh. I hope they're using a different one in August -- I hate self-tanner. I agree with you on the skin-tone quiz!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 13, 2013)

*My July Wantable Jewerly box... *





*Tiburon Necklace*





*Amanda Bracelet, Kimberly Ring, Harlow Ring*





*Kimberly Ring*





*Harlow Ring*


*Tiburon Necklace - I love this one! It will definitely be seeing a lot of wear!* 


*Amanda Bracelet - Love this as well but sadly it is too big for my wrist. As soon as I drop my arm, the weight of the bracelet sends it plummeting to the floor. * 


*Kimberly Ring - Fancier than I would normally wear but I am a sucker for a gorgeous purple gem. I'll bring this one out when I need to "class it up" a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* 


*Harlow Ring - This ring has my name written all over it! My every day rings are mixed metal pyramid studs &amp; spiked bands. Harlow fits right in! Love it!* 


*I was sad that the Amanda Bracelet was too big but I have worked out an exchange with an awesome CS rep named, of all things, Amanda. She has agreed to exchange the bracelet for the Horton Necklace that I returned in my June box. That was the only piece I loved from that box so I am over the moon! Here is Horton for those that weren't here for my box review:*





*Why yes, I am the kind of girl that will rock a deer head around her neck!  *


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My July Wantable Jewerly box... *
> 
> ...


That looks like a great box and I love the last necklace!


----------



## icedone (Jul 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if you are still allowed to return a box after you have sampled/tried something? I got my first box and really disliked it, but I thought the FACE Stockholm lipstick might be worth keeping. I tried it and it looked awful - it is a tangerine/pink shade. Can I still return the box even though I tried it out?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can anyone tell me if you are still allowed to return a box after you have sampled/tried something? I got my first box and really disliked it, but I thought the FACE Stockholm lipstick might be worth keeping. I tried it and it looked awful - it is a tangerine/pink shade. Can I still return the box even though I tried it out?


 I don't think they let you return boxes of makeup after trying a product, but I could be wrong. I'd check their website and either email them or write to them on FB if I couldn't find an answer through their site. I understand what you are saying, though. My first box had 2 lipsticks I thought I'd like ok, 1 eyeliner I thought was just 'meh,' a FACE eyeshadow I disliked, and a blush I really liked. After trying the lipsticks, I realized the one I thought I would like most was too orangey for me and the one I thought I'd like least was better, but still too bright. For $22 for the blush, I would have been better off just purchasing it directly from 3 Cosmetics. Oh well. I am still trying to find a good gloss to put over the lipsticks to make them look better on me. My initial impression of FACE S. is not good, but I pretty much adore 3 C. It can be very discouraging to think a makeup product looks great in the container, only to realize it does not work with your body chemistry for whatever reason. I'm still glad they take returns at all, though, as I don't know of another sub service which does. I think next time I will look at the color a bit longer (and be sure to take it out in the sunlight too) before using it if I find the box somewhat questionable overall.


----------



## lolley (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lolley--I love the necklace and the fact that you got matching earrings. If it were me, I'd prefer smaller hoops and the fringe style on the left isn't really me. But still, overall, I think it is really cute. What styles did you pick? I said I liked Classic, loved Glam, and liked Seasonal (I think) but this looks more like a 'rock style' to me. If that's the kind of stuff they consider 'rock,' I might should change my profile. That said, I just now caved to try the makeup box, so I'm not going to jump into the jewelry just yet. All the spikey necklaces I see worry me, but I'm thinking that may be 'boho' so I did say I hated 'boho.'


 Hi!

Sorry for the late reply.

I loved Glam and Classic.

Liked Quirky.

Disliked the rest.

Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi!
> ...


 Oh, thanks for letting me know. I know I said yes to Glam and Classic, not sure about Quirky though. But I keep buying extra makeup boxes. I'll never get around to subbing for the jewelry, lol!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

How long should it take to get the return label and instructions after you fill out the return form on the site?  It's been a few hours, and i'm still waiting for that email.  I got the impression from the form that it should be instantaneous, but I thought I would check here before I sent them email just in case there's a next-business-day turnaround time.  (The box I received completely missed the mark for me, so it definitely needs to go back.  I'm now on the fence about whether I want to give it another shot.)

(And, yes, I already checked my spam filter.  It's not there.)


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 20, 2013)

> How long should it take to get the return label and instructions after you fill out the return form on the site? Â It's been a few hours, and i'm still waiting for that email. Â I got the impression from the form that it should be instantaneous, but I thought I would check here before I sent them email just in case there's a next-business-day turnaround time. Â (The box I received completely missed the mark for me, so it definitely needs to go back. Â I'm now on the fence about whether I want to give it another shot.) (And, yes, I already checked my spam filter. Â It's not there.)


 Ive gotten mine right away. I personally would give it a day before contacting them. just make sure you completed the return process. In the order history, the status of that order should say "awaiting return"


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive gotten mine right away. I personally would give it a day before contacting them. just make sure you completed the return process. In the order history, the status of that order should say "awaiting return"


 Cool.  It doesn't say "Awaiting return."  It says "View return," and it has all of the reasons I'm sending this stuff back already filled in on that page, and then there's a "Track return" link that doesn't go anywhere.  I'll hold off until Monday to contact them.


----------



## AMaas (Jul 25, 2013)

I received my July makeup box today! I'm really pleased with the colors and product selection.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm contemplating canceling. I'm torn, because last month they finally got it right, so maybe one more month, but I have to cut one and this is the most expensive.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm contemplating canceling. I'm torn, because last month they finally got it right, so maybe one more month, but I have to cut one and this is the most expensive.


It's hard cutting subs down, isn't it? Sigh. I was trying to narrow mine down recently too and it came down to the most expensive ones, this and PS. While PS is fun, etc, Wantable is fun AND useful to me. They've built up such an impressive makeup collection for me and I like how they keep intro'ing new makeup every month. LOL I used to say Ipsy was my only "must keep forever" sub but Wantable is now right at the top of the list too. Wish I could do a jewelry box each month too, or alternate, but I love the makeup so much I just can't take time off LOL

My next box is on the way right now and I can't wait to see what I get in it!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's hard cutting subs down, isn't it? Sigh. I was trying to narrow mine down recently too and it came down to the most expensive ones, this and PS. While PS is fun, etc, Wantable is fun AND useful to me. They've built up such an impressive makeup collection for me and I like how they keep intro'ing new makeup every month. LOL I used to say Ipsy was my only "must keep forever" sub but Wantable is now right at the top of the list too. Wish I could do a jewelry box each month too, or alternate, but I love the makeup so much I just can't take time off LOL
> ...


 I was really frustrated with my first two boxes, the colors were all wrong for me, but last month was great. If I continue to get awesome stuff then I maaaay keep it in the mix, but yeah, it's a tough choice.  I've recently gone from 19(bad!) boxes and now i'm down to 14, which is still waaay waaay waay too many.


----------



## dbella (Jul 29, 2013)

I just signed up for Wantable and will get the August box as my first one.  I'm really excited about it and I like the fact that you can give them a thorough idea of what you do and don't want.  I have high hopes for this one!


----------



## msladyday (Jul 30, 2013)

I need to use your responses for the Jewelry box... wow! I wish that was my box!  I am drooling over that necklace and those rings!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My July Wantable Jewerly box... *
> 
> ...


----------



## dbella (Jul 30, 2013)

Horton is pretty adorable.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to use your responses for the Jewelry box... wow! I wish that was my box!  I am drooling over that necklace and those rings!


 I was going to tell you what I chose in my profile but they have totally changed the choices! I know I had "loved" classic and rock &amp; roll and I think I left everything else on "dislike".


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Horton is pretty adorable.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I adore Horton! I think he's my favorite thing from Wantable so far!


----------



## dbella (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I adore Horton! I think he's my favorite thing from Wantable so far!


He's making me think I might need the Wantable jewelry sub in addition to the makeup one!!  Oh noes!  I wonder how many Hortons they have left.


----------



## msladyday (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was going to tell you what I chose in my profile but they have totally changed the choices! I know I had "loved" classic and rock &amp; roll and I think I left everything else on "dislike".


 I redid my survey.  I think liking Glam was skewing the results - at least it did for the first box which was extremely unsuccessful.  I just realized though why July's box wasn't exactly a success either - they sent me the wrong box.  I checked online and the items listed are not what I received.  



  Shame too since I liked 2 of the 4 items in the box I was supposed to get. I emailed customer service and just waiting to hear back on how to proceed.  Maybe I can plead and get them to swap 2 items in the online box for your necklace and Harlow ring, haha.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 31, 2013)

Do any of you ladies know if there's a place to review what we've received?


----------



## dbella (Jul 31, 2013)

Yay!!! Tracking shows I will get my first Wantable box on Friday.  I'm so excited.


----------



## msladyday (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do any of you ladies know if there's a place to review what we've received?


 As far as the site goes - it looks like they plan to have that as a function since there is a "reviewed" icon in place but it is not active as of yet.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!!! Tracking shows I will get my first Wantable box on Friday.  I'm so excited.


 In addition to having the best profile quiz, Wantable also has the fastest shipping ever! Other subs should really take notice and learn a thing or ten. lol

I hope your first box is amazing!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do any of you ladies know if there's a place to review what we've received?


 They are adding that function at the request of subscribers. Hopefully they will have it up and running soon!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I redid my survey.  I think liking Glam was skewing the results - at least it did for the first box which was extremely unsuccessful.  I just realized though why July's box wasn't exactly a success either - they sent me the wrong box.  I checked online and the items listed are not what I received.
> 
> ...


 So I must be totally blind, could you tell me where you can view the items that are supposed to be in your box?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 31, 2013)

> As far as the site goes - it looks like they plan to have that as a function since there is a "reviewed" icon in place but it is not active as of yet.





> They are adding that function at the request of subscribers. Hopefully they will have it up and running soon!Â


 Okay I thought I was missing something. The "reviewed" box was throwing me off. Thanks!


----------



## icedone (Jul 31, 2013)

I change my profile a little bit and I hope it works. Next month will be the last chance I give Wantable. My first box was so bad...I should have sent it back but I tried the lipstick before I thought about returning it.


----------



## msladyday (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I must be totally blind, could you tell me where you can view the items that are supposed to be in your box?


 You have to click the on "return items" and then choose partial returns.  This of course only shows up after you have received your box and they have updated their site reflecting delivery.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there a way to push up the shipping date on the box? I'd like to try get mine early since I'll actually have the money.


----------



## dbella (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's worth a shot! All I did was ask if I could request a specific item in a future box and the rep offered to send Horton in exchange for the bracelet that didn't work.


 I'm wondering how weighty Horton is.  He's so cute that I'm hoping I can somehow get him, but I have severe migraines that can be triggered by heavy jewelry.  Is he actually heavy or just looks that way? I have an octopus necklace in a similar style that looks as though it might be heavy, but isn't.


----------



## dbella (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In addition to having the best profile quiz, Wantable also has the fastest shipping ever! Other subs should really take notice and learn a thing or ten. lol
> ...


Thanks! I'm even happier because it's out for delivery today, so it's a day earlier.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's worth a shot! All I did was ask if I could request a specific item in a future box and the rep offered to send Horton in exchange for the bracelet that didn't work.


 I asked if we could do a swap and now I keep obsessively checking my email to see if I have gotten a response, haha.


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there a way to push up the shipping date on the box? I'd like to try get mine early since I'll actually have the money.


 Yes. Just re-take the quiz (you don't actually have to change your answers -- just open it up and click to "finished" or whatever the command is),  and it will offer to send your box early. I did it last month!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 1, 2013)

> Yes. Just re-take the quiz (you don't actually have to change your answers -- just open it up and click to "finished" or whatever the command is),Â  and it will offer to send your box early. I did it last month!


 Awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## dbella (Aug 1, 2013)

I got my Wantable box and it's a HIT!!  I love EVERYTHING in it.  I'm doing the happy dance for sure, what with all the disappointments I've had lately.  I'm as pleased as punch!  I reviewed it on my blog, but I'm not sure if we are allowed to post blog links, so I'll wait for confirmation on that.  In the meantime, here is a picture of the entire kit:





I got Michael Marcus Blush in "Bashful"; Cailyn black Line Fix gel pencil; Besame 1930's Mascara in black; FACE Stockholm lipstick in "Future" and a sample pot of Echo Vie All Natural Lip Balm.  Huzzah!  Success at last!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Wantable box and it's a HIT!!  I love EVERYTHING in it.  I'm doing the happy dance for sure, what with all the disappointments I've had lately.  I'm as pleased as punch!  I reviewed it on my blog, but I'm not sure if we are allowed to post blog links, so I'll wait for confirmation on that.  In the meantime, here is a picture of the entire kit:
> 
> ...


 So happy for you! That's a great box! Future looks like a gorgeous color &amp; I love that blush shade as well. 





You can't link to your blog in a post but you can put a link in your signature. The specifics are in the TOS under "Signature Rules". 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/terms-of-service


----------



## dbella (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So happy for you! That's a great box! Future looks like a gorgeous color &amp; I love that blush shade as well.
> ...


Perfect!  Thanks!  I LOVE the mascara. It looks like you aren't even wearing any.  Extremely natural, but really lengthens.  I took a photo of it, (but I'd already washed off all my makeup for the night before I put some on, so it's not the most flattering picture of the rest of my eye).  This is just one coat on the upper lashes only.


----------



## dbella (Aug 3, 2013)

I got my Wantable one-off accessory box today.  Good grief!!  They are SO fast it's ridiculous.  Talk about nearly instant gratification. Once again, I was blown away.  I loved everything in my box.  The only down side was there were only 3 items and I was expecting maybe 4.  Still, I'm totally in love with Wantable.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Wantable one-off accessory box today.  Good grief!!  They are SO fast it's ridiculous.  Talk about nearly instant gratification. Once again, I was blown away.  I loved everything in my box.  The only down side was there were only 3 items and I was expecting maybe 4.  Still, I'm totally in love with Wantable.


 I checked your blog and I love everything you got! Those necklaces are to die for!


----------



## dbella (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I checked your blog and I love everything you got! Those necklaces are to die for!


I know, right?  I may have to bite the bullet and subscribe to that box too!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Wantable one-off accessory box today.  Good grief!!  They are SO fast it's ridiculous.  Talk about nearly instant gratification. Once again, I was blown away.  I loved everything in my box.  The only down side was there were only 3 items and I was expecting maybe 4.  Still, I'm totally in love with Wantable.


 I LOVE your necklaces! What styles do you have down for "loves"? My preferences have that I love necklaces &amp; love statement pieces. I have love set to everything statement, but my pieces have been pretty bland. I got one necklace in my August box that was a single rhinestone spike. I like it, but I would LOVE yours.


----------



## elha (Aug 4, 2013)

Came home from vacation to find my August beauty box! 





 
Japonesque angled foundation brush
Lise Watier eyeshadow samples in Sunrise Peach and Vert enchante 
Face Stockholm lipstick in Future
Michael Marcus blush in Lavish
Susan Posnick dual-ended eyeliner/eyeshadow stick in Bronze/Copper respectively

I like the products, however this month's box felt a bit small. I got the 4 end of the "4-6 full size products," so perhaps that's it. I'll give Wantable another month or two and reevaluate the expense. Granted, for the $40 one-off box (minus ebates, of course) I got $99 worth of products, but it hurts spending that much on a sub!


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 4, 2013)

The four-item boxes always disappoint me -- I know that the worth is the same, but I just want to see 5-6 items! That said, I've only ever gotten the one four-item box . . . I think they're the exception rather than the rule.
 

As an aside: I am getting really tired of FACE Stockholm. So far, I've liked one of their products. I wish Wantable sent out more Besame.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 4, 2013)

> Came home from vacation to find my August beauty box!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I like the products, however this month's box felt a bit small. I got the 4 end of the "4-6 full size products," so perhaps that's it. I'll give Wantable another month or two and reevaluate the expense. Granted, for the $40 one-off box (minus ebates, of course) I got $99 worth of products, but it hurts spending that much on a sub!Â  I love your box! I have no tools checked off on my quiz and I wish I didn't now. I would be a little sad about only four items too but you got great ones in my opinion. I don't know what colors the blush and lipstick are but I would happy to get yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The four-item boxes always disappoint me -- I know that the worth is the same, but I just want to see 5-6 items! That said, I've only ever gotten the one four-item box . . . I think they're the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> As an aside: I am getting really tired of FACE Stockholm. So far, I've liked one of their products. I wish Wantable sent out more Besame.


 I have yet to receive any Besame and I'm dying to try them! I would also love to see that Brazen loose powder blush show up in my box. I liked my Face Stockholm lipstick from a couple of months ago but it was nothing special. I haven't used the eyeshadow from last month yet so I can't comment on it yet.


----------



## elha (Aug 4, 2013)

Thx Alicia--I really hesitated with the tools part of the quiz. I like tools...but I'm also just as happy with my cheapo brushes and my fingers. Tools just make it more fun : )  And the lipstick and blush are both light berryish pinks. Def usable colors for me.


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have yet to receive any Besame and I'm dying to try them! I would also love to see that Brazen loose powder blush show up in my box. I liked my Face Stockholm lipstick from a couple of months ago but it was nothing special. I haven't used the eyeshadow from last month yet so I can't comment on it yet.


Exactly! I keep adjusting my quiz, hoping for Besame . . . no luck so far. I really like the FS eyeshadow, but the lipstick and mascara didn't work for me at all.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The four-item boxes always disappoint me -- I know that the worth is the same, but I just want to see 5-6 items! That said, I've only ever gotten the one four-item box . . . I think they're the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> As an aside: I am getting really tired of FACE Stockholm. So far, I've liked one of their products. I wish Wantable sent out more Besame.


 Glad to hear I'm not the only one who hates seeing the FACE products in the boxes. I might just send my next box back if I see that brand again. Ugh! Well, maybe not if the rest of the box is a knock out, but if it is so so, I will give it some thought.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have yet to receive any Besame and I'm dying to try them! I would also love to see that Brazen loose powder blush show up in my box. I liked my Face Stockholm lipstick from a couple of months ago but it was nothing special. I haven't used the eyeshadow from last month yet so I can't comment on it yet.





> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly! I keep adjusting my quiz, hoping for Besame . . . no luck so far. I really like the FS eyeshadow, but the lipstick and mascara didn't work for me at all.


 I redid my quiz and ordered a second box for July and I was able to get the Besame crimson lip/cheek tint and the pot of red lip gloss too. I did a really limited quiz, saying pretty much all I wanted was blush and lip gloss with Red being my love. I also got a Cailyn red lip tint in a vial. And, I think, 3 cosmetics cream blush and a brush (though not the retractable lip brush I was hoping for). I also looked up all the posts on Wantable's Facebook page which related to Besame and made a comment about how much I liked Besame and wanted to try them. Not sure if that helped or not, but my email address for FB was the same one I used for the Wantable subscription. So who knows?


----------



## dbella (Aug 4, 2013)

I



> I LOVE your necklaces! What styles do you have down for "loves"? My preferences have that I love necklaces &amp; love statement pieces. I have love set to everything statement, but my pieces have been pretty bland. I got one necklace in my August box that was a single rhinestone spike. I like it, but I would LOVE yours.


 I can't remember all the options but I liked all except the boho and urban styles. I disliked those two. Edited to say: I went back to look more closely at my preferences, to better answer your question. I loved Classic and Glam, liked Rock and Roll and Mix and Match, and disliked Boho and Urban. I loved necklaces generally and on the specific types, I liked mini and maxi and loved midi. I loved minimal and everyday and liked statement. I think maybe because both of mine were subtle color-wise, although larger, and also surprisingly lightweight, maybe they didn't consider them statement pieces.


----------



## dbella (Aug 5, 2013)

BTW, I ordered a lipstick and gloss from Besame.  I'll let you know how I like them when they arrive.  They've already shipped.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 5, 2013)

I am loving the Besame cheek/lip crimson. It's amazingly versatile and not as "red" as I thought it would be on my cheeks. I also put that I wanted cream blush, and lip glosses in red to get it. Guess I could have purchased it for cheaper than the box but I got a bunch of other stuff I like and some that I can trade for stuff I want.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have seen comments on the Wantable Facebook page where they tell people if they are simply dying to have one beauty item that is featured you can email them directly and they will do their best to make sure you get it in your box.  I might have resubscribed when they had the "we want you back" 20% off email if I could have been certain of getting one of the sheer glo Manna Kadar products in my box.  I wasn't sure if they considered it a blush or a highlighter and I didn't really want either of those things from other brands, just from MK.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 6, 2013)

Loved my Wantable again this month, got a beautiful foundation brush, eyeshadow, two polishes, and a FACE bronzer in a perfect shade for me.


----------



## dbella (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Love the bronzer.  I just got a friend to subscribe, but she didn't use the link in the email I sent her.  She's contacting them and hopefully they'll let me have the credit.  I can't wait for the next box!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's my wantable box this month. I love everything! The nail polishes were extras as part of a promotion. Sorry the pictures a little fuzzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





and since I'm too lazy to type out the contents...


----------



## icedone (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, this is my second Wantable box in a row that will be going back! I packed it up already, so no pictures, but I got a FACE Stockholm lipstick in Pride (dark burgundy), a Cheek Flash blush from Whip Hand Cosmetics in Beachhouse, the Japonesque foundation brush, and Mia BelleZZa Mineral Shadow Duo in Moca. The blush was actually great, a loose shimmery bright pink, but the cost to keep it was $18 for only 0.10 oz and I didn't like it THAT much.

What is up with Wantable picking these horrible dark shades for me? After last month's brown Manna Kadar blush disaster, I re-did my quiz a bit....and got an even darker lipstick. I may give Wantable one more shot. I do appreciate them letting us return things. I really like FACE Stockholm though, but I would prefer to have a color that actually works for me and honors my selections.


----------



## dbella (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, this is my second Wantable box in a row that will be going back! I packed it up already, so no pictures, but I got a FACE Stockholm lipstick in Pride (dark burgundy), a Cheek Flash blush from Whip Hand Cosmetics in Beachhouse, the Japonesque foundation brush, and Mia BelleZZa Mineral Shadow Duo in Moca. The blush was actually great, a loose shimmery bright pink, but the cost to keep it was $18 for only 0.10 oz and I didn't like it THAT much.
> 
> What is up with Wantable picking these horrible dark shades for me? After last month's brown Manna Kadar blush disaster, I re-did my quiz a bit....and got an even darker lipstick. I may give Wantable one more shot. I do appreciate them letting us return things. I really like FACE Stockholm though, but I would prefer to have a color that actually works for me and honors my selections.


 I talked my sister into ordering a box (she just bought a one-off) and she had color problems with one item too.  She's got light red hair and they sent her a brick red eyebrow powder.  I'm not sure anyone has brick red eyebrows, so it had me sort of going




  She pointed out to me that they don't have a hair color question in the survey.  As thorough as they are, I had overlooked that fact.  They should add that as well as a complexion color question to avoid the too dark/too light problems with color.


----------



## dbella (Aug 8, 2013)

I just sent the suggestion to Wantable that they add a skin tone and hair color question to the survey.  Hopefully they will do that.  I think it would help them narrow down the shade choices more appropriately.  We'll see if they respond.  Their customer service is usually great.

I have to reiterate how much I love this sub.  It's my absolute favorite.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 8, 2013)

What is that neat little 6 magical shades thing I see in the pictures? Looks like eyeshadow samples as your bonus item maybe? If so, I am soooooo very jealous. I got a pretty good box, but it seems like my sample was something lame--facial oil maybe. Would've loved eyeshadow samples.


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is that neat little 6 magical shades thing I see in the pictures? Looks like eyeshadow samples as your bonus item maybe? If so, I am soooooo very jealous. I got a pretty good box, but it seems like my sample was something lame--facial oil maybe. Would've loved eyeshadow samples.


Lisa Watier eyeshadow samples!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 11, 2013)

*My Wantable jewelry box was delivered while I was out and they nailed it this month! I love everything! *













*Taylor Necklace*





*Sloan Bracelet*





*Ingrid Bracelet*


----------



## dbella (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Wantable jewelry box was delivered while I was out and they nailed it this month! I love everything! *
> 
> ...


OOOOHHH!!!  Super cute!!!  I love everything in your box!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 11, 2013)

Your jewelry is so incredibly cool! I love all of it! Very rocker chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Aug 12, 2013)

> *My Wantable jewelry box was delivered while I was out and they nailed it this month! I love everything!Â *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love love the peices you got! I'm still waiting for mine. It said delivered and it wasn't =[ hope my box is as good as yours. Why was there only 3 peices? Isn't it 4-5 or did they lower it again?


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *My Wantable jewelry box was delivered while I was out and they nailed it this month! I love everything! *
> ...


----------



## icedone (Aug 12, 2013)

Canceling Wantable Jewelry/Accessories. My box was so very wrong for me and disregarded my preferences, just like my makeup box.

Last month they sent me a tangerine lipstick, I complained and they said - "Make sure you have orange as dislike!" - I did. This month they sent me a very very dark, deep red-plum lipstick. I have all of that on dislike too. What's up, Wantable??? Why does everyone else get good boxes?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 12, 2013)

If anyone is interested I just found a box called rocksbox, it's a jewelry sub that's $20 a month and the price decreases the longer you sign up. However the first month is free if you use the code friendsrock. It's a loan sub with the option to buy at discounted rates. It sounds interesting but I would forget to return them every month and I'm not big on jewelry subs. Might be for someone else though.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Canceling Wantable Jewelry/Accessories. My box was so very wrong for me and disregarded my preferences, just like my makeup box.
> 
> Last month they sent me a tangerine lipstick, I complained and they said - "Make sure you have orange as dislike!" - I did. This month they sent me a very very dark, deep red-plum lipstick. I have all of that on dislike too. What's up, Wantable??? Why does everyone else get good boxes?


 I've signed in a few times and my preferences were changed. It was really bizarre. I try to check the quiz now before my box order processes. So maybe that's why? I've never gotten an item that I disliked before. That would be really frustrating.


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've signed in a few times and my preferences were changed. It was really bizarre. I try to check the quiz now before my box order processes. So maybe that's why? I've never gotten an item that I disliked before. That would be really frustrating.


That happened to me once, too (the quiz re-set).


----------



## icedone (Aug 12, 2013)

I've checked the quiz like 4 times and it hasn't changed! I'm just beyond frustrated.


----------



## dbella (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've checked the quiz like 4 times and it hasn't changed! I'm just beyond frustrated.


Have you contacted Customer Service?  After all, if you have them look at your survey and they sent you the wrong thing, they are supposed to fix that.  Also, if you don't like your box you can return it for a full refund.  That's one of the things I like about Wantable - no risk.  Email them and see if they can help you get the situation straightened out.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 25, 2013)

*My August makeup box arrived! 



*






*Michael Marcus lipstick in Lee* 
*Whip Hand Cheek Flash in Beachhouse*

*FACE Stockholm Nail Polish #12*

*Japonesque Travel Flat Eyeliner Brush*

*Cailyn Mineral Pressed Eyeshadow in Midnight Mauve*

*Cailyn Mineral Pressed Eyeshadow in Amber*

*Lise Watier Ombre Souffle sample in Sunrise Peach and Vert Enchante*



*Better shot of the nail polish:*





*Everything is perfectly suited to my preferences as well as my coloring. I have zero complaints! *


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Aug 25, 2013)

> I've checked the quiz like 4 times and it hasn't changed! I'm just beyond frustrated.


 I feel almost the same way. They keep sending me prices not suited to me or prices that are cheap and either arrive broken or break fast. And they lowered the amount of products in the box the quality has gotten worse but the price has staid the same. I have the jewelry sub. I can justify 4-5 pieces for 36. But not 3-4.


----------



## dbella (Aug 25, 2013)

LOVE that polish color!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lisa Watier eyeshadow samples!


 Ugh! Yes then, BEYOND jealous! 



 (See, I'm all green with envy. Over a sample, haha!)


----------



## msladyday (Aug 26, 2013)

I received my August make up box and I couldn't be happier!

Lise Watier: Sunrise Peach &amp; Vert enchante

Mia Bellezz: Aquamarine (matte)

Face Stockholm cake eyeliner: Green

Brazen: Buzzed

Besame lip glaze: Black Licorice

Whip Hand Lip Hit: Entice

:


----------



## dbella (Aug 28, 2013)

Ruh roh, you all.  I just got an email from Wantable telling me that they were about to ship my September box.  It suggested if I wanted to make any changes to my preferences, I should do so.  I didn't, but I decided to review my preferences and it was a good thing I did because they had ALL defaulted back to "like".  I had to retake the survey to adjust them back to my true preferences.  So, if you don't want a box full of things you don't like, you may need to check your preferences.  I'm about to go contact them now about this issue.

I've emailed them and contacted them on Facebook.  My Accessories survey had also defaulted.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 30, 2013)

I just set everything to "dislike" except for eyeshadow and certain shades of lipstick. I'm interested to see what shows up! I hope it's not a bunch of FACE Stockholm. I've been dying for some Besame but haven't received any yet. Overall, I like Wantable, and I'm interested to see what they come up with. I'm in the throes of product glut w/ mascara, eyeliner, blush, etc.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just set everything to "dislike" except for eyeshadow and certain shades of lipstick. I'm interested to see what shows up! I hope it's not a bunch of FACE Stockholm. I've been dying for some Besame but haven't received any yet. Overall, I like Wantable, and I'm interested to see what they come up with. I'm in the throes of product glut w/ mascara, eyeliner, blush, etc.


 I'm glad to hear you were able to do this.  I've tried similar "tailoring" in the past and gotten a note along the lines of "we can't make a box with so many things "disliked" so please go like a few more items."  Let us know what happens!


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 30, 2013)

It went through with no problem! Also,  I sent an email asking if I might request a Besame product (since I haven't had the chance to try one), and I heard back really quickly. A nice customer service agent told me she'd "peeked in my box" and could confirm that I'd be receiving Besame. I am very pleased with Wantable ATM.


----------



## Sage32 (Aug 31, 2013)

This is what I got for my September's box. I love it. I was really hoping to get something from Besame, Lise Watier and Brazen. So happy I did! The only thing I didn't care for was the Bombshell eyeshadow, but I really like everything else so I don't care that I'm not in love with it.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 31, 2013)

> This is what I got for my September's box. I love it. I was really hoping to get something from Besame, Lise Watier and Brazen. So happy I did! The only thing I didn't care for was the Bombshell eyeshadow, but I really like everything else so I don't care that I'm not in love with it.


 That is a nice box! I was not impressed with my last one. Hopefully, my next one is better.


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's my September box!

I am so glad that I received Besame and NO FACE STOCKHOLM. I am really pleased with the lipstick. I am pleased with the eyeshadow brands, but not thrilled that Wantable sent me a color they've already shipped in the last two months (they keep sending me brown eyeshadow). I'll put both eyeshadows on my trade list, but overall . . . I'm pleased with this box. The Lisa Watier eyeshadow looks beautiful. If I wasn't drowning in brown, I'd be thrilled. The Be a Bombshell is a really pretty purple -- not exactly my style, but a good choice by Wantable re: my preference list.

The dislike-everything-but-lipstick-and-eyeshadow worked pretty well. I'm beginning to wonder if Wantable is kind of light on eyeshadow selection. I wish we could select specific colors that we like (or ranges) -- "neutral" and "color" are just too broad.





Here's what's included:

Lisa Watier Solo Eyeshadow Powder in Chocolat (slightly deeper than photo)

Be a Bombshell Eyeshadow in Showstopper (slightly brighter/more purple than photo)

Lisa Watier Lipstick in Sublime Tartan  (deeper pink than it looks in photo)

Mia BelleZZa Luxe Rouge Lipstick in Mulberry (brighter than photo)

Beame CLassic Lipstick in Red Noir (a little deeper than photo)


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 5, 2013)

Your Besame lipstick looks fab.  Actually all your lipsticks are colors I would love. I wish more than anything that Wantable had a place where you could put company names on a love, like, dislike list.  When I did it I was swamped with brands I didn't care for and never seemed to get products from brands I knew I liked.  Even if you could choose just one "love" brand and one "dislike" brand I would be happy.  Then I wouldn't end up with a glut of Be a Bombshell products I was disappointed in and could guarantee myself one Manna Kadar product that would make the high price of the box worth the purchase.  

I am slightly confused by the picture in the box - it looks like it fell out of someone's box of sexy photos their ex was kind enough to return.  It also looks like it was taken on vacation after a horrible sunburn on the tops of her thighs caused the model to lounge around in a tank top and underwear for a week.  Is it an ad for something?


----------



## Jflopez (Sep 5, 2013)

> Your Besame lipstick looks fab. Â Actually all your lipsticks are colors I would love. I wish more than anything that Wantable had a place where you could put company names on a love, like, dislike list. Â When I did it I was swamped with brands I didn't care for and never seemed to get products from brands I knew I liked. Â Even if you could choose just one "love" brand and one "dislike" brand I would be happy. Â Then I wouldn't end up with a glut of Be a Bombshell products I was disappointed in and could guarantee myself one Manna Kadar product that would make the high price of the box worth the purchase. Â  I am slightly confused by the picture in the box - it looks like it fell out of someone's box of sexy photos their ex was kind enough to return. Â It also looks like it was taken on vacation after a horrible sunburn on the tops of her thighs caused the model toÂ lounge around in a tank top and underwear for a week. Â Is it an ad for something? Â


 That actually is such a great idea. I wish we could have a section for like &amp; dislikes with companies too. I have been dying to recieve something from Besame for months but it seems like I always recieve the same brands in every box. I was actually thinking about skipping nail some more new brands are introduced. It's a shame because they were one of my most favorite subs but the last few months have just been kind of meh. I am actually sending back this months box.


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your Besame lipstick looks fab.  Actually all your lipsticks are colors I would love. I wish more than anything that Wantable had a place where you could put company names on a love, like, dislike list.  When I did it I was swamped with brands I didn't care for and never seemed to get products from brands I knew I liked.  Even if you could choose just one "love" brand and one "dislike" brand I would be happy.  Then I wouldn't end up with a glut of Be a Bombshell products I was disappointed in and could guarantee myself one Manna Kadar product that would make the high price of the box worth the purchase.  

I am slightly confused by the picture in the box - it looks like it fell out of someone's box of sexy photos their ex was kind enough to return.  It also looks like it was taken on vacation after a horrible sunburn on the tops of her thighs caused the model to lounge around in a tank top and underwear for a week.  Is it an ad for something?  
Ha! It's the Wantable Intimates Card. They stuck it in the top and I just left it there.

I love your ideas!


----------



## dbella (Sep 6, 2013)

Are the Brazen products generally loose powder formulations?  If so, I may have to change my preferences to try one.


----------



## Brittann (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my September box!

I am so glad that I received Besame and NO FACE STOCKHOLM. I am really pleased with the lipstick. I am pleased with the eyeshadow brands, but not thrilled that Wantable sent me a color they've already shipped in the last two months (they keep sending me brown eyeshadow). I'll put both eyeshadows on my trade list, but overall . . . I'm pleased with this box. The Lisa Watier eyeshadow looks beautiful. If I wasn't drowning in brown, I'd be thrilled. The Be a Bombshell is a really pretty purple -- not exactly my style, but a good choice by Wantable re: my preference list.

The dislike-everything-but-lipstick-and-eyeshadow worked pretty well. I'm beginning to wonder if Wantable is kind of light on eyeshadow selection. I wish we could select specific colors that we like (or ranges) -- "neutral" and "color" are just too broad.





Here's what's included:

Lisa Watier Solo Eyeshadow Powder in Chocolat (slightly deeper than photo)

Be a Bombshell Eyeshadow in Showstopper (slightly brighter/more purple than photo)

Lisa Watier Lipstick in Sublime Tartan  (deeper pink than it looks in photo)

Mia BelleZZa Luxe Rouge Lipstick in Mulberry (brighter than photo)

Beame CLassic Lipstick in Red Noir (a little deeper than photo)
I'm glad that they let you only 'like" a couple of items. I will have to try that!


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello Makeup Talk members! We wanted to give you a little bit of information regarding future communication with us on the MUT threads. You may know that advertisers pay to sponsor and engage with customers on platforms like Makeup Talk, and we think it's a great way to stay in touch, but we've decided as a company to engage with our amazing fans through email and social media going forward.

Many of you have had questions answered directly in the MUT threads, and we wanted to make sure you know you can still reach us anytime! Please feel free to post to our Facebook wall or email us at [email protected], anytime, and we will get back to you ASAP. We have an amazing customer service team, and they're here to help!

We have a bit more time to talk on here, so if you have any questions, I'll try to answer them ASAP too. Thanks so much for being our fans and giving us invaluable feedback over the past year. We're excited to continue the conversation and expand into even more Wantable box categories together!

You can read more on our blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.wantable.com/blog/2013/9/6/new-information-for-mut-members

Jaclyn &amp; Team Wantable


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 7, 2013)

> Here's my September box! I am so glad that I received Besame and NO FACE STOCKHOLM. I am really pleased with the lipstick. I am pleased with the eyeshadow brands, but not thrilled that Wantable sent me a color they've already shipped in the last two months (they keep sending me brown eyeshadow). I'll put both eyeshadows on my trade list, but overall . . . I'm pleased with this box. The Lisa Watier eyeshadow looks beautiful. If I wasn't drowning in brown, I'd be thrilled. The Be a Bombshell is a really pretty purple -- not exactly my style, but a good choice by Wantable re: my preference list. The dislike-everything-but-lipstick-and-eyeshadow worked pretty well. I'm beginning to wonder if Wantable is kind of light on eyeshadow selection. I wish we could select specific colors that we like (or ranges) -- "neutral" and "color" are just too broad.
> 
> Here's what's included: Lisa Watier Solo Eyeshadow Powder in Chocolat (slightly deeper than photo) Be a Bombshell Eyeshadow in Showstopper (slightly brighter/more purple than photo) Lisa Watier Lipstick in Sublime TartanÂ  (deeper pink than it looks in photo) Mia BelleZZa Luxe Rouge Lipstick in Mulberry (brighter than photo) Beame CLassic Lipstick in Red Noir (a little deeper than photo)


I love the noir red Besame Lipstick! It is such a great vampy, 1920's shade!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

I think I need to go in and say I dislike lipstains. Got one in my September box and while I don't really dislike it I would prefer a lipstick or gloss. Stains are so drying. It is a brautiful color though.


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love the noir red Besame Lipstick! It is such a great vampy, 1920's shade!
Do you have any application tips? The unique shape = me getting it all over my face. It went on fine with a lip brush, but I 'm thinking about taking it with me for touch ups.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 7, 2013)

> > I love the noir red Besame Lipstick! It is such a great vampy, 1920's shade!
> 
> 
> Do you have any application tips? The unique shape = me getting it all over my face. It went on fine with a lip brush, but I 'm thinking about taking it with me for touch ups.


 I love the chiseled shape of Besame lipsticks. I usually line my lips with the edge of the tip, and then fill it in with the flat side in order to preserve the sharper edge at the tip. For this shade I suggest a liner, since it is so deep, and it will make touch ups easier. I have Illamasqua medium pencil in Severe, which is a perfect match for Besame noir red. Liner on the left- lipstick on the right:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

after 9 months plus of horrible boxes from birchbox, this month's was the last straw.  samhopem referred me to wantable as a better box and I cancelled birchbox and signed up for this.

I cannot wait to get my first box!!


----------



## dbella (Sep 8, 2013)

I got my September Makeup box, which I liked and my September Accessories box has shipped (yay!), but I've put my next two boxes on skip.  Not because I want to,  but I needed to do some serious Fall clothes shopping and I try to stick to a budget in the fashion category.  So, Wantable has to hold off a month to make up for the clothes shopping frenzy I went on this weekend.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I have the comfort of knowing I'm being fiscally responsible.  I'm glad they have the skip option.   But still, bleh! LOL


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my September Makeup box, which I liked

pics???


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my September Makeup box, which I liked and my September Accessories box has shipped (yay!), but I've put my next two boxes on skip.  Not because I want to,  but I needed to do some serious Fall clothes shopping and I try to stick to a budget in the fashion category.  So, Wantable has to hold off a month to make up for the clothes shopping frenzy I went on this weekend.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I have the comfort of knowing I'm being fiscally responsible.  I'm glad they have the skip option.   But still, bleh! LOL

I completely understand what you are saying. I'm concerned I will have to skip next month's makeup box too. I've never gotten the jewelry one. BUT, they just put out a very intriguing promo on FB saying something new was coming and to stay tuned for details in a week or two. It is going to be soooo very hard for me to resist. But having no money at the moment, well, that pretty much makes my decision for me, lol! My husband said we'd see if we could order it. Right now, however, it isn't looking so good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday (Sep 8, 2013)

So jelly of you ladies that receive your boxes in the beginning of the month... mine don't ship out until the 3rd week of the month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
pics???

Sorry.  I posted some more detailed photos elsewhere, but I've since deleted them off my phone and I didn't take one photo of the whole box as a group except for this one, but it doesn't reveal much.  I listed what I got in the September Wantable thread I started.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 8, 2013)

> So jelly of you ladies that receive your boxes in the beginning of the month... mine don't ship out until the 3rd week of the month. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you contact customer service they will change your billing and shipping date. That's what I did.


----------



## MissMonica (Sep 9, 2013)

I got my first (September) accessories box last week and while none of the items were things I'd have picked for myself, I really like them all (I got a flower statement necklace, a two tone bracelet and a gold heart ring).  I've also been pretty impressed with the customer service thus far -- I got an almost immediate response when I emailed them.  I'll definitely be sticking around for a few more month to see what I end up with!


----------



## dbella (Sep 9, 2013)

Ooooh, my September Accessories box and my replacement item from my Makeup box are both out for delivery.  I wish I had an excuse to go home! LOL


----------



## AMaas (Sep 9, 2013)

I just received my August makeup box. They forgot to send me one in August. And it definitely feels like a "thrown together at the last minute" box. 2 Laqa&amp;Co nail polishes, a Bombshell blush that looks returned, a Japonesque brush that is smushed in the box, a Lise Watier eyeshadow sample and an eyeliner. This one is going back!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

I posted this in the wrong thread originally but I got my replacement shadow today and it was shattered as well so I think it may be a problem with that particular shade as they really made sure to pad it well. I emailed them about it and the woman who answered said she would be sure to include an extra item in my next box. I also got my second box today and am seriously in love with everything but the mascara and that is only because I have a lot of it (I have gone in and disliked lash products on both accounts now) so I am still happy


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

Just got an email from them about a special Halloween box. It is the same price as the regular box and you can skip your regular box for it or get both. It will feature makeup from Cinema Secrets. I don't do Halloween makeup but it sounds like a fun box!


----------



## Yeti (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG want!!! I hope they offer it to non-subscribers as a one time purchase box =)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email from them about a special Halloween box. It is the same price as the regular box and you can skip your regular box for it or get both. It will feature makeup from Cinema Secrets. I don't do Halloween makeup but it sounds like a fun box!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

I believe they are offering it to non subscribers for $40 just like a regular makeup box.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe they are offering it to non subscribers for $40 just like a regular makeup box.
Nice, thank you!  I am checking it out now.  The colors don't seem very spooky, but that adds a nice bit of versatility too.  It would be a lot to spend for a one day look =)


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice, thank you!  I am checking it out now.  The colors don't seem very spooky, but that adds a nice bit of versatility too.  It would be a lot to spend for a one day look =)

No, they don't but they sure are pretty. Now I kind of want to buy it lol.


----------



## dbella (Sep 9, 2013)

I am so annoyed!  I was all excited to get home today and see my September Accessories box and it was a total and complete pile of junk.  First they completely ignored my preferences.  I got a watch when even on the shipping document it shows watches are on my "Dislike" list.  I also got a cheap, boring pair of plain silver tone hoops and a cheap gold-tone (also on my Dislike list) necklace that I could have gotten at Claires.  Not only was everything stuff I don't like, but it's just plain ugly and the quality is horrid.  I'm beyond shocked and so disappointed.  The whole thing is going back.  I can't believe this is what they sent me.


----------



## dbella (Sep 9, 2013)

They did send me a replacement for the missing item in my Makeup box.  A Whip Hand lipgloss in "Entice."


----------



## Yeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That's such a bummer =(  The watch looks pretty bad. It is hard to tell from the picture but it seems plasticy, or just off somehow from the way the light is reflecting from the face of it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so annoyed!  I was all excited to get home today and see my September Accessories box and it was a total and complete pile of junk.  First they completely ignored my preferences.  I got a watch when even on the shipping document it shows watches are on my "Dislike" list.  I also got a cheap, boring pair of plain silver tone hoops and a cheap gold-tone (also on my Dislike list) necklace that I could have gotten at Claires.  Not only was everything stuff I don't like, but it's just plain ugly and the quality is horrid.  I'm beyond shocked and so disappointed.  The whole thing is going back.  I can't believe this is what they sent me.


----------



## dbella (Sep 9, 2013)

It's brittle plastic alright. The necklace is beyond flimsy and the earrings too. The last two are gum ball machine quality. I'm still amazed because my first box was incredible


----------



## msladyday (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's brittle plastic alright. The necklace is beyond flimsy and the earrings too. The last two are gum ball machine quality. I'm still amazed because my first box was incredible

I have always felt the accessories box is such a crap shoot.  I have gotten 3 boxes and only been ok with one (and that happened to be a replacement box).  

Did you contact CS?  I have found they have been more than happy to help....


----------



## dbella (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have always felt the accessories box is such a crap shoot.  I have gotten 3 boxes and only been ok with one (and that happened to be a replacement box).  

Did you contact CS?  I have found they have been more than happy to help....
I've just arranged for a return.  There was nothing in the box I'd consider keeping.  We'll just call this one a miss and try again another time, but I want them to assure me that my preferences won't be ignored next time.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

I went ahead and preordered the Halloween box. I love the colors and will definitely use them. I wont use the lashes but I can give them to my sister.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2013)

hmm, got my sept box.  I am missing one item and they sent me two items that were on my dislike list (I disliked every option that dealt with CREAM and I totally disliked highlighters)

I got a cream primer and a gold highlighter eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Shame really, I like the blush( be a bombshell raspberry tart) and the lip pot (simply beautiful) they sent me, the eye liner is meh, too light silvery and watery (cailyn liquid eyeliner in silver shimmer) - but whatever. If the eyeliner was the only thing that was meh, I would have loved this box.

I've asked them to send me out my missing item and also if they can replace the items that I said I disliked with things I like/love.  Otherwise, this whole box is going back.

What is so ironic is that the primer was the most expensive thing in my box.  Sigh.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 18, 2013)

I hear what you are saying about the boxes. I got  3 months of  makeup boxes and 2 jewelry boxes. I ended up sending the 2 jewelry boxes box they were bad and nothing I had picked in my selections. I  kept one of the 3 makeup boxes the first one. The second and third one were  repeats of the same items I got the first month. plus they gave the things I disliked which kind of made me feel they didn't care. I have no clue as to why they ask you to choose things if it doesn't really matter.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 18, 2013)

Wantable has only ever sent me one thing I had "disliked" on my quiz and that was something I had just changed from like to dislike prior to that box shipping out. If they are continually sending things you disliked on the quiz, then contact them and they will make it right. It could be a glitch causing you answers to show up wrong on their end or something. I'm not going to lie and say I have loved everything they have ever sent me but they have defiinitely chosen things according to my profile and I've had more hits than misses by far. Their customer service is amazing and I don't think I've ever had to wait more than a day to hear back from them when I've contacted them about an issue.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2013)

they made it right!!  they sent me out colors that were perfect!  Since this was my first box, there wasn't anything that I had changed on my profile.  I have now - I guess shimmer shadows can mean highlighters, so I will go matte all the way.

I hope that this was just a glitch, because there were some really glaring dislikes (cream, highlighter, sheer lip colors, bright blush - I did like the lip color, even though it was sheer and I did like the blush, even though it was really BRIGHT - I can tone it down).  Funny how the only thing that they got right was the eyeliner, which I hated the color on me - I am pale and a light shimmery eyeliner in silver - you just cannot see it!! 

I am not sure how they are matching up skin tones, as they don't ask that up front....

their customer service is really amazing and I hope my box was just mixed up with someone else's profile


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 21, 2013)

*Wantable continues to impress in September!*





*Closeups:*





*Swatches:*





*The rundown:*


*Lise Watier Solo Eyeshadow in Aubergine** *- Gorgeous plummy taupe shade. This one will see a lot of use! 


*Be A Bombshell Eyeshadow in Divine *- Looks more blue in the pan but looks more silver on application. Love it! 


*Cailyn Cosmetics Liquid Eyeliner in Silver Shimmer** - *SO happy to see something other than black eyeliner!! Love this metallic silver! 
â€‹


*Lise Watier Hydra Shine Lip Stain in Fuschia** - *A magic marker for your lips! I haven't tried it on my lips yet but I love the color. I have a feeling it's very drying but I think it will pair well with the glosses I received from Lip Factory this month. 


*WhipHand Cheek Flash in Wanting *- I believe this shade was made exclusively for Wantable. It's a very shimmery peach color. Comes on a bit strong so I will have to use a light touch when applying. Very pretty! 
â€‹


*LAQA &amp; Co. Nail Polish in Greedy Guts *- The perfect cherry red! I think this is my next pedicure color! 


*Skiin Instant Skin Tightener &amp; Line Filler sample** * 


*Total value: $96.00  *


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 21, 2013)

That's an awesome box!


----------



## blueskies2 (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if Wantable does something special for your birthday month?  I'd like to skip a month but I'd hate to miss out on something special.

My September box was a little disappointing.  I only got 4 items and a sample.  I'll definitely use everything, and they're all nice products.  I think I might have to spice up my profile so that I get a little more color.  Between Ipsy and Wantable, I'm getting overloaded with taupe eyeshadow and black mascara.

Manna Kadar Transfix Eyeliner in Transformer

Manna Kadar Extreme Curl Mascara in Black

Michael Marcus Lip Liner in Red Velvet

Michael Marcus Eyeshadow in Secret

Skiin Soothing &amp; Smoothing Eye Cream sample


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 22, 2013)

It's been a bit since I ordered a box, but I ordered one tonight. Hoping for colored eyeliners, pretty multi colored polishes....I don't know what else. Just no black mascara, I hope! I'm mascara'd out between all my subs, L'oreal compensations, and my lash bash!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueskies2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if Wantable does something special for your birthday month?  I'd like to skip a month but I'd hate to miss out on something special.

My September box was a little disappointing.  I only got 4 items and a sample.  I'll definitely use everything, and they're all nice products.  I think I might have to spice up my profile so that I get a little more color.  Between Ipsy and Wantable, I'm getting overloaded with taupe eyeshadow and black mascara.

Manna Kadar Transfix Eyeliner in Transformer

Manna Kadar Extreme Curl Mascara in Black

Michael Marcus Lip Liner in Red Velvet

Michael Marcus Eyeshadow in Secret

Skiin Soothing &amp; Smoothing Eye Cream sample

I don't think I got anything special on my birthday, but my that was also around the time I got my first box, so that might have had something to do with it too. It would be nice to get an extra birthday gift in the box though!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2013)

my birthday month is september and I didn't get anything special because of that....


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueskies2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if Wantable does something special for your birthday month?  I'd like to skip a month but I'd hate to miss out on something special.

My September box was a little disappointing.  I only got 4 items and a sample.  I'll definitely use everything, and they're all nice products.  I think I might have to spice up my profile so that I get a little more color.  Between Ipsy and Wantable, I'm getting overloaded with taupe eyeshadow and black mascara.

Manna Kadar Transfix Eyeliner in Transformer

Manna Kadar Extreme Curl Mascara in Black

Michael Marcus Lip Liner in Red Velvet

Michael Marcus Eyeshadow in Secret

Skiin Soothing &amp; Smoothing Eye Cream sample

*They didn't send me anything special for my birthday in July. *

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's been a bit since I ordered a box, but I ordered one tonight. Hoping for colored eyeliners, pretty multi colored polishes....I don't know what else. Just no black mascara, I hope! I'm mascara'd out between all my subs, L'oreal compensations, and my lash bash!

*I "disliked" mascara on my profile. I have everything set very specifically and I adjust it every month to mix things up. So far, this method has gotten me some killer boxes. *


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *blueskies2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if Wantable does something special for your birthday month?  I'd like to skip a month but I'd hate to miss out on something special.

My September box was a little disappointing.  I only got 4 items and a sample.  I'll definitely use everything, and they're all nice products.  I think I might have to spice up my profile so that I get a little more color.  Between Ipsy and Wantable, I'm getting overloaded with taupe eyeshadow and black mascara.

Manna Kadar Transfix Eyeliner in Transformer

Manna Kadar Extreme Curl Mascara in Black

Michael Marcus Lip Liner in Red Velvet

Michael Marcus Eyeshadow in Secret

Skiin Soothing &amp; Smoothing Eye Cream sample

*They didn't send me anything special for my birthday in July. *

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's been a bit since I ordered a box, but I ordered one tonight. Hoping for colored eyeliners, pretty multi colored polishes....I don't know what else. Just no black mascara, I hope! I'm mascara'd out between all my subs, L'oreal compensations, and my lash bash!

*I "disliked" mascara on my profile. I have everything set very specifically and I adjust it every month to mix things up. So far, this method has gotten me some killer boxes. *


See, I don't want to dislike all mascara because I would LOVE another colored one (they sent me a blue one in my last box) but I disliked all the other options, so hopefully!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, I don't want to dislike all mascara because I would LOVE another colored one (they sent me a blue one in my last box) but I disliked all the other options, so hopefully!

I had the same idea when I first signed up for the makeup box. I had "dramatic" &amp; "color" chosen and they sent me brown mascara, which is neither of those things. I've had it set to dislike ever since! Perhaps I'll try again and see what happens.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, I don't want to dislike all mascara because I would LOVE another colored one (they sent me a blue one in my last box) but I disliked all the other options, so hopefully!

I had the same idea when I first signed up for the makeup box. I had "dramatic" &amp; "color" chosen and they sent me brown mascara, which is neither of those things. I've had it set to dislike ever since! Perhaps I'll try again and see what happens.


If I get a black this time I will dislike all. I don't have a brown mascara so I guess I would be okay with that? Maybe. I've never used one! I'm a blonde naturally so you'd think I'd have tried it, but nope...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 25, 2013)

i got my box! Pics tonight or tomorrow. I got:

Brazen blush Frenzy (shimmery coral)

Brazen eyeshadow in Wicked (emerald)

Michael Marcus eyeliner in Midnight (navy)

Japonesque foundation brush

and the Lisa Watier samples.

The blush and shadow are pretty! Not sure about the eyeliner...the color is nice, but it seems kind of hard. I'll see what I can do with it tonight. So happy to get that brush, I don't have one like it!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got my box! Pics tonight or tomorrow. I got:

Brazen blush Frenzy (shimmery coral)

Brazen eyeshadow in Wicked (emerald)

Michael Marcus eyeliner in Midnight (navy)

Japonesque foundation brush

and the Lisa Watier samples.

The blush and shadow are pretty! Not sure about the eyeliner...the color is nice, but it seems kind of hard. I'll see what I can do with it tonight. So happy to get that brush, I don't have one like it!

Apparently the eyeshadow is a new product. They don't have any shadows on their website yet. I'm dying to try Brazen!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got my box! Pics tonight or tomorrow. I got:

Brazen blush Frenzy (shimmery coral)

Brazen eyeshadow in Wicked (emerald)

Michael Marcus eyeliner in Midnight (navy)

Japonesque foundation brush

and the Lisa Watier samples.

The blush and shadow are pretty! Not sure about the eyeliner...the color is nice, but it seems kind of hard. I'll see what I can do with it tonight. So happy to get that brush, I don't have one like it!

Apparently the eyeshadow is a new product. They don't have any shadows on their website yet. I'm dying to try Brazen!


It's super pretty! I love loose shadows, I am going to try to swatch it when it's light out (the lighting in my room is super yellow).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are pics I took of my box before I left for work today! I still need to swatch them. 









Brazen is a new brand to me, and I'm excited to try it. I've used a few Michael Marcus items before and liked them okay, but this pencil seems a bit hard...I'll see if I can soften it up, though!


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 26, 2013)

I love Brazen. I really like the brow powder I got in m July Wantable.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 26, 2013)

They have brown mascara under neutrals - I'm pretty sure that the "dramatic" and "natural" categories includes blacks and crowns but I think if you love color and dislike everything else after you like or love mascara you can assure you'll only get something pretty.  That's what I'm hoping for and how my profile is currently set.  I'll let you know if I get a wicked awesome color in my October box.  I would love to try a pink or bright color but I don't want to spend loads to find out I look crazy in it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have brown mascara under neutrals - I'm pretty sure that the "dramatic" and "natural" categories includes blacks and crowns but I think if you love color and dislike everything else after you like or love mascara you can assure you'll only get something pretty.  That's what I'm hoping for and how my profile is currently set.  I'll let you know if I get a wicked awesome color in my October box.  I would love to try a pink or bright color but I don't want to spend loads to find out I look crazy in it!  

In my last box before this one (a few months ago) I got a pretty blue Cailyn mascara, hopefully they still have some for you guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, here's the Brazen blush and shadow swatches (bare skin, no primer)! sooo pretty!









I wore the blush today and it was kind of perfect. Haven't worn the shadow yet!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, here's the Brazen blush and shadow swatches (bare skin, no primer)! sooo pretty!









I wore the blush today and it was kind of perfect. Haven't worn the shadow yet!

Thanks for the swatches! I NEED that blush!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 27, 2013)

The swatches are lovely - That emerald green is so gorgeous.  I hope I get a Cailyn color mascara.  I tried their gel liner in plum and really liked it so a mascara sounds great.  I am super excited for my October box because I know they set aside a Besame' lip glaze for me so I'll love the box this time!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The swatches are lovely - That emerald green is so gorgeous.  I hope I get a Cailyn color mascara.  I tried their gel liner in plum and really liked it so a mascara sounds great.  I am super excited for my October box because I know they set aside a Besame' lip glaze for me so I'll love the box this time!
the black licorice?  That is an amazing gloss - I have it and just love it.


----------



## dyno (Sep 29, 2013)

so I got a wantable box in July to try it out....

I got:

- d'vine 9 mascara in brown - I was dying to try a brown mascara since I have thick long black lashes and wanted something a bit more subtle - I love this mascara cause it's wet and conditioning but it definitely smudges but the brush is oh-so-soft and the packaging screams luxury....the only mascara I use out of the 13+ tubes sitting in my drawer

- face stockholm matte eyeshadow in liberty - looove this. It's identical to the skin colour on my eyelids and I love using this to cover my oily lids. It's super pigmented, soft, scent-free and is clearly very high quality. Just wish i had more for when I run out.

- brown eyeliner in lavera - again I really wanted a good quality brown liner so i chose this colour - OMG this is the best liner I have ever used, soo soft and smooth and a little pressure gives even gorgeous rich soft brown colour. love it!

- custom colours 3 - cheek and lip tint in simply beautiful - a brown burgundy tint that is very nice! the texture is a bit drier than the nyx cream blushes but i love the colour and quality of this...

I've skipped august, and september but waiting to see how nice october is before I order because I dont need anything right now but am dying to try a lise watier product


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 29, 2013)

Love ,LOVE that blush. I hope it is in my box also.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 2, 2013)

So after getting a few boxes last spring  and stopping for a while. I  just ordered a new wantable  makeup box.  I have been seeing some nice stuff in the recent boxes. I will let you all know what I get when the box comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love ,LOVE that blush. I hope it is in my box also.

It is quickly becoming my favorite blush...such a perfect shimmery color and it goes on so nicely. I am planning on checking out more Brazen,now!


----------



## SamhopeM (Oct 3, 2013)

Got my October box today and I love it. They gave me six items because last month an eyeshadow and it's replacement both arrived smashed. Anyway, I got: Cailyn liquid eyeliner in silver shimmer, Michael Marcus eyeshadow in maivalicious, WhipHand cheek flash loose blush in distraction, Besame brightening violet powder, 29 Cosmetics reserve moisturizing lipstick in smoking cab an absolutely gorgeous oxblood color and Cailyn gel luxe eyebrow in oak. The total value of my box wad $126!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my October box today and I love it. They gave me six items because last month an eyeshadow and it's replacement both arrived smashed. Anyway, I got: Cailyn liquid eyeliner in silver shimmer, Michael Marcus eyeshadow in maivalicious, WhipHand cheek flash loose blush in distraction, Besame brightening violet powder, 29 Cosmetics reserve moisturizing lipstick in smoking cab an absolutely gorgeous oxblood color and Cailyn gel luxe eyebrow in oak. The total value of my box wad $126!
that box sounds amazing mine hasn't come yet


----------



## SamhopeM (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that box sounds amazing mine hasn't come yet

It totally was. I've not had a bad box from them but I have totally loved my last two in particular.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 5, 2013)

My October box shipped yesterday,should have it Monday!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 9, 2013)

my box shipped today - should get it friday!!  I am so excited!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my box today!

Whip Hand Cosmetics Cheek Flash in Biased  - a little shimmery pinky-peach color.  This is not my normal color I would purchase, but that is the whole point of getting a box made for you, right?  I will wear it as a light cheek is going to be needed with the next two products

Beseme Cherry Red lipstick!!!  A RED lipstick?? But this is a beautiful DARK red lipstick, not bright.  The term "cherry red" is the darker red of a cherry, not some bright red.  I love it!!
 

MiA BelleZZa Luxe Rouge Lipstick in Mulberry - wow - a beautiful maroon colored lipstick.  I guess I hit the jackpot for dark lippies this month after last month's disastrous sheer lip color - lol

Then I got Michael Marcus eyeshadow in flawless - which is very similar to my replacement last month with birthday suit by be a bombshell.  However, I use these matte light colors as a base all the time, and they are the first eyeshadows that I always have to replace.   Maybe next month they will send me some nice fall/winter colors?

Japonesque travel smudger brush - I love it.  It is so cute and as I am now both far &amp; near sighted (lol - in other words, blind as a bat), I need a shorter brush to put on my makeup when I look into my magnifying mirror.  A longer brush means I have to hold the mirror back further and I cannot see!! hahaha

box total 97.50

All in all - love my wantable box this month. 

pictures

beseme cherry red, MiA BelleZZA mulberry





cherry red on the left, mulberry on the right.





cheek flash in biased, travel brush, flawless eyeshadow


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today!

Whip Hand Cosmetics Cheek Flash in Biased  - a little shimmery pinky-peach color.  This is not my normal color I would purchase, but that is the whole point of getting a box made for you, right?  I will wear it as a light cheek is going to be needed with the next two products

Beseme Cherry Red lipstick!!!  A RED lipstick?? But this is a beautiful DARK red lipstick, not bright.  The term "cherry red" is the darker red of a cherry, not some bright red.  I love it!!
 

MiA BelleZZa Luxe Rouge Lipstick in Mulberry - wow - a beautiful maroon colored lipstick.  I guess I hit the jackpot for dark lippies this month after last month's disastrous sheer lip color - lol

Then I got Michael Marcus eyeshadow in flawless - which is very similar to my replacement last month with birthday suit by be a bombshell.  However, I use these matte light colors as a base all the time, and they are the first eyeshadows that I always have to replace.   Maybe next month they will send me some nice fall/winter colors?

Japonesque travel smudger brush - I love it.  It is so cute and as I am now both far &amp; near sighted (lol - in other words, blind as a bat), I need a shorter brush to put on my makeup when I look into my magnifying mirror.  A longer brush means I have to hold the mirror back further and I cannot see!! hahaha

box total 97.50

All in all - love my wantable box this month. 

pictures

beseme cherry red, MiA BelleZZA mulberry





cherry red on the left, mulberry on the right.





cheek flash in biased, travel brush, flawless eyeshadow





That's an awesome box! I hope I get at least one of those lipsticks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 12, 2013)

I really need to skip Wantable this month since I upgraded one of my BB accounts to a yearly. But when I saw the box with the Besame Violet Powder and the pink kabuki brush, boy was I tempted!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 12, 2013)

I have another box on the way soon...I'm bad! I don't even know what I'm hoping for!


----------



## Seola (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm beginning to get very disappointed in Wantable.  I started out getting new, different products.  Things I'd never even seen before (like light up lip color).  The last two months, I got two very hideous shades of Besame lipstick.  I'm fair skin, my profile is the classic type beauty with a lot of neutrals. Last month, the lipstick was DEEP maroon.  It would only look good on a black skin tone - all lighter ones would make them look like death.  This month, I got a hideous Barbie pink that has a color of a neon sign on my lips.  There is no makeup scheme that would come close for that.  The eyeliner was broke off, but it doesn't even draw - it's worse than cheap drugstore pencils that are expired and dried out.

The last two nail polishes have been major misses.  I got a steel gray (which did light up, bonus) but that is no where close to my profile and it's absurdly thick but thin in color.  Takes 3 coats and with 2 hours between each coat, it still didn't dry.

As much as these say for retail prices, even paying $36 both months, I felt ripped off pretty good.  The first 3 boxes were wonderful.  But yet again, I got another Caitlin product which makes 5 out of 5 boxes (eye creme to hold makeup on... which stinks worse than Halloween makeup and just as hard to put on, and ended up giving me clown face because it was a very opaque white).

I have to say, I'm slowly getting more and more disappointed with it as time goes on, the products feel cheaper/dried-out and none of them match my profile at all.  I've done two tweaks and neither have helped my boxes target me better.  I have a whole box of stuff I want to put up here of items I got and I know I won't come close to recouping what I've spent on the last two boxes.

It was very promising and I was certainly willing to pay $36 a month to build a makeup kit since I had almost none when I started.  But out of what I have now, only about 1/2 is what I want to keep.  I can match that at department stores prices for what I paid for a box. (Wantable also had two items in each of the last two boxes that were listed as more expensive retail than what my stores in Florida offer so I was sad to see the "deal" was also being fluffed this time.)

When I get some time, I'll list out the last couple of months boxes, but my displeasure reigns supreme and it's definitely not one of the cheaper boxes out there.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2013)

seola, email them.  The first box I got was just a total miss.  Let them know why you didn't like the products.

I did that and my second box was a hit!!  They do keep track of what products you got in the past and what you don't want.

also, you can return the full box to them (even if you used -swatched - the items) on their dime and they will refund you.  You can then request another box and they will not send you out those items.

they will also do partial replacements, which is what they did to me.


----------



## Bethanys (Oct 12, 2013)

I received my second Wantable box on Thursday.  I got the Bessame lipstick in a bright pink shade.  I really, really want to like it, because I like the packaging, and the feel and taste of it, and it's really long lasting, but the color is so bright.  I've tried toning it down by putting that hideous nude J Cat lipstick from Ipsy's September bag, and that works, but the nude wears off almost right away. I may have to just get used to the color-it doesn't  look terrible on me, it's just brighter than what I normally wear, so it's not a total miss.

However, i got some blush from Be A Bombshell that is such a horrible color, there is no way I could make it work.  it's such a bright reddish-pink (although it's supposed to be coral!) that even a tiny amount makes me look like a clown. The packaging feels and looks very cheap, too.  I've never heard of this brand-is it supposed to be a good one?

I received two products from Cailyn (i got blush from them last month)-brown eyebrow gel and eye primer.  Not impressed with the primer at all-my eyeshadow creased two hours after applying it. I may just use it as a concealer. I received a Manna eye primer last month-it works slightly better, but feels a little too creamy to prime.  I haven't formed an opinion on the eye brow gel yet.

I also got a navy eyeliner.  I have brown/hazel eyes, so navy blue is not generally a color I wear on my eyes, but who knows, maybe I'll try it when I'm feeling adventurous! I'm usually pretty conservative with eye makeup. Any tips on wearing navy with brown eyes?

I really want to like Wantable-it's fun to get full sized products, and I like that it is all makeup products, but when I can't use most of them, it's not worth $36 a month (especially since hubby is a government employee, and the shutdown is causing us to really be careful with how we spend our money).  I tweaked my profile, made sure that I didn't select anything bright for blushes, and told them I didn't like eyeliners, so I don't get anymore unusual colors. 

I'm thinking of switching to Glossy Box or Blush-how do they compare to Wantable?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2013)

navy is beautiful with brown eyes!!  I love to wear a neutral (brown-caramel-taupe) eye colors and then use a  navy  liner. 

I have be a bombshell blush from their last box - raspberry tart.  It is BRIGHT.  But I use a light hand and then I do a quick dusting of face powder to tone it down.  It is a lovely color.

if you don't want bright lippies, I believe the there is a category for that - I have dislike on bright lipsticks.  i didn't know beseme made a bright pink lipstick..not that I want a bright pink lipstick.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

I use navy with everything! Green, purple, brown, other blues, orange, pink -- it's basically what I use when other people would use black. Not a black eyeliner fan over here. Oh the other hand, I do wear fuchsia eyeshadow. I'm a bit on the adventurous side.


----------



## Bethanys (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks-I'll play around with the navy eyeliner tomorrow! Maybe I'll love it!

My Bessame lipstick is in Exotic Pink-which I think is pretty bright, compared to the coral-ly pinks I usually go for.  My Be a Bomshell Blush is the shade "Blind Date"-there's just no toning it down.  A tiny bit made me look feverish, LOL


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 19, 2013)

Alright ladies, should I bite the bullet and try this or not? I have an extra 10% off making the sub $32 for the first box...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright ladies, should I bite the bullet and try this or not? I have an extra 10% off making the sub $32 for the first box...
I think it's WELL worth it especially for $32. I've been happy with it every month and they make it really simple to do returns if you need to. If you make sure and spend some time getting your preferences done on the quiz I think it really works well!


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 20, 2013)

> Alright ladies, should I bite the bullet and try this or not? I have an extra 10% off making the sub $32 for the first box...


 I have 4 boxes under my belt,very happy with all of them so far.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 24, 2013)

I finally unsubbed to Wantable. I gave them a good try, but they keep sending me corals, even though I have oranges and reds checked dislike, and pinks/purples checked for like.  I said I like bright eyeliner, but they send me charcoal. I don't hate anything enough to go through the effort of sending it back, but for the $, I can pick out a couple things a month at Sephora.  I gave it a good shot, but they never got my preferences quite right.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally unsubbed to Wantable. I gave them a good try, but they keep sending me corals, even though I have oranges and reds checked dislike, and pinks/purples checked for like.  I said I like bright eyeliner, but they send me charcoal. I don't hate anything enough to go through the effort of sending it back, but for the $, I can pick out a couple things a month at Sephora.  I gave it a good shot, but they never got my preferences quite right.
I tweeked my profile a lot.. I had got 2 boxes from them in the spring that were way off for me. I got a box this month and loved it. I went back and got a second box everything was right on for me. Maybe you need to play with your profile a little.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 24, 2013)

I got my first accessories box this week. I got two necklaces and a watch!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 25, 2013)

*My October Makeup box came today...*
 





*1. Pomegranate Nail Lacquer in Palace Gardens - beautiful dark emerald green*

*2. Lise Watier Nail Lacquer in Sapphire - cool, silvery blue shimmer*

*3. Besame Lip Glaze in Black Licorice - oxblood red with licorice flavor &amp; scent*

*4. Darla Peepers Eyeshadow in Tiny Tooter - gorgeous lavender shimmer*

*5. Japonesque Travel Smudger Brush - I was hoping I would get this!*

*6. Skiin Soothing &amp; Smoothing Eye Cream sample*

*I'm super happy with everything I received this month! *

*Closeups &amp; swatches:*


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2013)

I LOVE besame's lipglaze.   It is my go-to lipgloss right now.

I wish they had more colors, but that seems to be the only one out there.  I love the taste too.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My October Makeup box came today...*
 





*1. Pomegranate Nail Lacquer in Palace Gardens - beautiful dark emerald green*

*2. Lise Watier Nail Lacquer in Sapphire - cool, silvery blue shimmer*

*3. Besame Lip Glaze in Black Licorice - oxblood red with licorice flavor &amp; scent*

*4. Darla Peepers Eyeshadow in Tiny Tooter - gorgeous lavender shimmer*

*5. Japonesque Travel Smudger Brush - I was hoping I would get this!*

*6. Skiin Soothing &amp; Smoothing Eye Cream sample*

*I'm super happy with everything I received this month! *

*Closeups &amp; swatches:*




















That's an awesome box!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE besame's lipglaze.   It is my go-to lipgloss right now.

I wish they had more colors, but that seems to be the only one out there.  I love the taste too.

The lip glaze is my favorite thing I received this month by far! It's probably going to be my go-to gloss as well. The color is so perfect for Fall/Winter. I hope they expand the colors by springtime because the formula is dynamite!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My October Makeup box came today...*
 





*1. Pomegranate Nail Lacquer in Palace Gardens - beautiful dark emerald green*

*2. Lise Watier Nail Lacquer in Sapphire - cool, silvery blue shimmer*

*3. Besame Lip Glaze in Black Licorice - oxblood red with licorice flavor &amp; scent*

*4. Darla Peepers Eyeshadow in Tiny Tooter - gorgeous lavender shimmer*

*5. Japonesque Travel Smudger Brush - I was hoping I would get this!*

*6. Skiin Soothing &amp; Smoothing Eye Cream sample*

*I'm super happy with everything I received this month! *

*Closeups &amp; swatches:*




















Ooh, this box is great! I told myself no more makeup boxes for a while, because again I am amassing too much makeup...but I want all of these things!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 25, 2013)

@MissTrix what nail polish are you wearing in your pictures??? I LOOOOVE IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MissTrix what nail polish are you wearing in your pictures??? I LOOOOVE IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was just about to ask that!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MissTrix what nail polish are you wearing in your pictures??? I LOOOOVE IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MissTrix what nail polish are you wearing in your pictures??? I LOOOOVE IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was just about to ask that!


It's Dirty Diana from Colors by Llarowe, my favorite indie brand. 






Here's a better pic...
 





CbL polishes are in a near constant state of being sold out but if you follow Llarowe on FB she announces when she is restocking and does preorders for all of her current colors about once per month.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright ladies, should I bite the bullet and try this or not? I have an extra 10% off making the sub $32 for the first box...
@rachelshine I'm late to this thread but I just found it and wanted to weigh in! I ordered my first box a few weeks ago and was pretty disappointed. They don't let you customize tools and I ended up with a foundation brush which I would never in a million years use. It looked gorgeous but I don't own foundation! (I know, not something I should admit in a makeup forum.) Then the color of the eyeshadow was completely nude and the lipliner was really brittle. I did desperately want some Besame and didn't get it. 

I was overall very disappointed with it but the return process was *so easy and efficient*!! It was amazing to just be able to send back the box. The only drawback was having to send back the blush that was my favorite part of the box (but if I didn't return it then my return credit for the remaining would've been really low; they let you keep items but basically charge you full price for the item). I loved it but not *that* much!

Anyway, I would definitely give them another try with different customizations. Thanks to the quick and easy returns it's basically a win-win situation. I just really hope they let you customize tools like you can customize everything else. I would love some eyeliner/eyeshadow brushes but don't need tweezers and so forth. I'm really not a tool hoarder so duplicates are pretty useless. 

Also, I love their intimates sub.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first accessories box this week. I got two necklaces and a watch!

















Those are gorgeous pieces!! I love them! Is the watch heavy?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first accessories box this week. I got two necklaces and a watch!

















Those are gorgeous pieces!! I love them! Is the watch heavy?

It is a bit heavy, but not unbearably so, compared to other large metal watches I've felt. It's heavier than my usual watches, but it's also the kind of watch I'd wear to an event or something and not necessarily every day to work, you know? It feels really nice, good quality.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is a bit heavy, but not unbearably so, compared to other large metal watches I've felt. It's heavier than my usual watches, but it's also the kind of watch I'd wear to an event or something and not necessarily every day to work, you know? It feels really nice, good quality. 
Totally. It looks lovely; definitely a great accessory. All of the pieces I've been seeing from Wantable Accessories look like good quality; my only concern is if the style is going to jive with mine! I loved your selections though - did you have any dislikes on the quiz?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is a bit heavy, but not unbearably so, compared to other large metal watches I've felt. It's heavier than my usual watches, but it's also the kind of watch I'd wear to an event or something and not necessarily every day to work, you know? It feels really nice, good quality. 
Totally. It looks lovely; definitely a great accessory. All of the pieces I've been seeing from Wantable Accessories look like good quality; my only concern is if the style is going to jive with mine! I loved your selections though - did you have any dislikes on the quiz?

I had many dislikes! I said no to gold, bracelets, rings, earrings, and several of the styles including classic, glam, etc.

Not because I necessarily dislike those things, but because I was wanting specifics (silver necklaces, watches, scarves, that are edgy, rocker, mix n match, etc basically) at that particular time, to round out my collection. The quiz is nice and thorough like the makeup one is, definitely worth giving a shot!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had many dislikes! I said no to gold, bracelets, rings, earrings, and several of the styles including classic, glam, etc.

Not because I necessarily dislike those things, but because I was wanting specifics (silver necklaces, watches, scarves, that are edgy, rocker, mix n match, etc basically) at that particular time, to round out my collection. The quiz is nice and thorough like the makeup one is, definitely worth giving a shot!
I'll try that strategy with the accessories! Thank you! (Also love their return policy; it's impossible to go wrong.)


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone checked out Wantable's holiday boxes? I think they look pretty cool and I'm planning on getting one!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone checked out Wantable's holiday boxes? I think they look pretty cool and I'm planning on getting one! 
They must have recently posted those! They do look pretty cool; which one are you getting?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2013)

Have any of you heard of that Bella Beauty brand?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

no, and I could not really find any reviews.. it looks to be a mineral eyeshadow that rolls on?  Not sure.  The monet colors are really pretty....  But I have lots of colors similar to that and nothing else in the holiday box (except the sleeping masks -lol) tempt me

I wouldn't mind getting the monet set in my normal beauty box, however.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gifHave any of you heard of that Bella Beauty brand?
It sounds familiar, but I'm not sure. I think I'm going to get the Starlight Soiree box, you?


----------



## Brittann (Nov 2, 2013)

> It sounds familiar, but I'm not sure. I think I'm going to get the Starlight Soiree box, you?


 I ordered the Starlight SoirÃ©e box yesterday! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2013)

I am a bit concerned now about their descriptions.  When I signed up in september, they stated "_4 to 6 full-size premium makeup products, hand-picked to perfectly match your preferences._ "

Now the description states "3 to 4 full-sized premium makeup products, hand-picked to perfectly match your preferences."

That is a HUGE difference.  I emailed them, because that isn't what I signed up for.  the 4 is the least amount, not the "most". 

Did anyone get an email from them about the change in this service?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2013)

btw - update your quiz!  Mine defaulted back to all "likes" on products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They have also added a skin tone to the quiz and expanding the eyeshadow selection.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2013)

I started a new thread on this change from Wantable

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138854/attention-wantable-subscribers-you-should-read

I will post any responses I get from them,  and I hope you all will do the same!!


----------



## Seola (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  seola, email them.  The first box I got was just a total miss.  Let them know why you didn't like the products.

I did that and my second box was a hit!!  They do keep track of what products you got in the past and what you don't want.

also, you can return the full box to them (even if you used -swatched - the items) on their dime and they will refund you.  You can then request another box and they will not send you out those items.

they will also do partial replacements, which is what they did to me. 
Well, I waited it out for November and not only did I get MORE crappy Michael Marcus stuff (two in this box) but just four items.  Of that, the stated value from Wantable was $70.50.  Of this, $44 was the two lip products from Michael Marcus (the aforementioned junk eyeliner than won't even swatch).  So the other 2 products were just $26.50.  So not only did they drop how much you get, they yet again sent the same brand.  In 6 boxes, I have mostly Michael Marcus and Caitlyn products.

Online, I found these items on my own for a mere $59.95, much lower than their $70.50 and doesn't even come close to using new customer discounts or coupon codes, etc.  I'm willing to bet I could get all these items with codes for roughly $35.

It started out oh so great, it became a HUGE dud and stopped paying attention to my profile altogether.  I'll post pictures soon, but the kicker?  Not only does the photo not match my box, but the great intro with all the great things they have for November?  I didn't get a single one.

I get returns are "easy" but I shouldn't have to want to return so many products.  Nor did I get notified they were going to send even less items when they charged me.

Edited to add:  Also doing some research on Michael Marcus, first - his personal site is atrocious.  Looks like Geocities.  I can only guess the pricing is arbitrary.  His items aren't even in stores, his "celebrities" section - is from a booth he set up as he mostly does makeup shows and I don't even recognize most of them.  But none of them are "wearing" his products.  I don't like the bait and switch here.  So Wantable putting these high priced, low quality items in the box has definitely helped to unsub.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a November makeup box coming on Monday, and now I'm wondering if I'll get a bunch of Michael Marcus, too. That's one brand I'm not too excited about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2013)

I returned my October Wantable box primarily because the Michael Marcus lip liner was horrible and the rest was mediocre. I was going to give them another shot but I might wait a few months until they allow you to refine the quiz a little more and I can hear what others think of these changes. The returns are convenient but it's still a major letdown to get a bad box. 

In the meantime, the intimates box was fab and I'll be getting that again.


----------



## Brittann (Nov 2, 2013)

> I returned my October Wantable box primarily because the Michael Marcus lip liner was horrible and the rest was mediocre. I was going to give them another shot but I might wait a few months until they allow you to refine the quiz a little moreÂ and I can hear what others think of these changes. The returns are convenient but it's still a major letdown to get a bad box.Â  In the meantime, the intimates box was fab and I'll be getting that again.Â


 Can you share what items the intimates box has?


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can you share what items the intimates box has?
My Intimates box had four items: Coobie camisole (I wear it so often!), Coobie lace panty, Ongossamer panty, and Bella + Canvas tank top.


----------



## Brittann (Nov 2, 2013)

> My Intimates box had four items: Coobie camisole (I wear it so often!), Coobie lace panty, Ongossamer panty, and Bella + Canvas tank top.


 Oh, that looks like a good box! I will have to try it out! Thanks!


----------



## Seola (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't have the intimates box, I'm too fat, but if their FB is any indication, several people are disappointed they got the same items in different colors.  Let us know if that's how it goes!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been avoiding wantable based on all of the past boxes I've seen. Who is Michael Marcus? I've visited tons of prestige beauty sites and I've never seen this label outside of Wantable.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Intimates box had four items: Coobie camisole (I wear it so often!), Coobie lace panty, Ongossamer panty, and Bella + Canvas tank top.




My box had Betsey Johnson houndstooth sleep shorts, a Fleurâ€™t bralet, a Jockey leopard print camisole, and bra converters. (My only dislikes were "brights" and "panties".) I loved all of the clothing items and the bra converters just seem like one of those things I should have and I didn't yet, so I didn't mind them at all. I didn't get any Coobie but all of those look cozy!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been avoiding wantable based on all of the past boxes I've seen. Who is Michael Marcus? I've visited tons of prestige beauty sites and I've never seen this label outside of Wantable.
I had never heard of Michael Marcus. My Wantable Makeup box contained items from Japonesque, Brazen Cosmetics, Darla Makeup, and Michael Marcus. The only one I'd ever heard about was Japonesque. I think they feature the better known brands in their publicity (like Besame) but they use others, like Michael Marcus, as fillers. I thought about getting their holiday box but didn't recognize any of the brands except Color Club.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I waited it out for November and not only did I get MORE crappy Michael Marcus stuff (two in this box) but just four items.  Of that, the stated value from Wantable was $70.50.  Of this, $44 was the two lip products from Michael Marcus (the aforementioned junk eyeliner than won't even swatch).  So the other 2 products were just $26.50.  So not only did they drop how much you get, they yet again sent the same brand.  In 6 boxes, I have mostly Michael Marcus and Caitlyn products.

Online, I found these items on my own for a mere $59.95, much lower than their $70.50 and doesn't even come close to using new customer discounts or coupon codes, etc.  I'm willing to bet I could get all these items with codes for roughly $35.

It started out oh so great, it became a HUGE dud and stopped paying attention to my profile altogether.  I'll post pictures soon, but the kicker?  Not only does the photo not match my box, but the great intro with all the great things they have for November?  I didn't get a single one.

I get returns are "easy" but I shouldn't have to want to return so many products.  Nor did I get notified they were going to send even less items when they charged me.

Edited to add:  Also doing some research on Michael Marcus, first - his personal site is atrocious.  Looks like Geocities.  I can only guess the pricing is arbitrary.  His items aren't even in stores, his "celebrities" section - is from a booth he set up as he mostly does makeup shows and I don't even recognize most of them.  But none of them are "wearing" his products.  I don't like the bait and switch here.  So Wantable putting these high priced, low quality items in the box has definitely helped to unsub.
I got 2 boxes from them recently both had 2 micheal marcus products in them . In each box  I got the pencil sharpner. I did like my box though. They have very few brands that is the problem I have found with them. I also got  nothing that they pictured as being in the box. I wanted this bessame lipstick that's why I ordered the 2 boxes. My retail value in each box was also around 70 dollars .. last spring the retail value was more around 90 dollars and up.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 2, 2013)

> I had never heard of Michael Marcus. My Wantable Makeup box contained items fromÂ Japonesque, Brazen Cosmetics, Darla Makeup, and Michael Marcus. The only one I'd ever heard about wasÂ Japonesque. I think they feature the better known brands in their publicity (like Besame) but they use others, like Michael Marcus, as fillers. I thought about getting their holiday box but didn't recognize any of the brands except Color Club.


 I've heard of Japonesque before from other places. I used to know the woman behind Brazen, but their colors don't really appeal to me. I've gotten color club from birchbox but I don't like the quality. Besame I know of and want to try.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a bit concerned now about their descriptions.  When I signed up in september, they stated "_4 to 6 full-size premium makeup products, hand-picked to perfectly match your preferences._ "

Now the description states "3 to 4 full-sized premium makeup products, hand-picked to perfectly match your preferences."

That is a HUGE difference.  I emailed them, because that isn't what I signed up for.  the 4 is the least amount, not the "most". 

Did anyone get an email from them about the change in this service?
I didn't catch it until my box showed up. Sad. I am not surprised to see them do this in a way, but they really can't expect to change the system on existing customers and not see us walk away. I skipped October and got a November box which came today. It had 4 products, but I think in ALL the other boxes I've gotten with them, I've received either 5 or 6. Plus, I swear I seem to recall reading somewhere that the value of each box was supposed to be at least $80 and up to $100. My value? Only $65. Sure, it is still a decent value for what you pay, but I was used to getting better value out of it. Plus, they have to realize that this will now put even more pressure on them to make sure we love everything in the box. With only 4 items and a lower value, if they mess up on even 1 item, they are more likely to see it returned to them. This is what I got in my box and what I thought of it:

1. Cailyn pink kabuki brush (love it!)

2. Girlactik blush in cream rose (never heard of them, but it looks great)

3. Cailyn lip pot in a shimmery hot pink (meh!)

4. Girlactik eyeshadow single in midnight--a dark navy (I absolutely HATE blue eyeshadow. I thought I told them this one time. They should have made a note of it).

Together, the Cailyn brush and Girlactik blush are worth just slightly less than the cost of the box. Since I hated the shadow, this means my decision to keep it or send it back hinges on the lip pot that was just ok. It is definitely going back! Rumor has it, Cailyn kabuki brushes might be in Ipsy. (Crossing my fingers that rumor is true AND that I get one). But even if I don't get a brush from Ipsy, I just can't justify paying $36 for a Cailyn brush and a blush from a company I don't know (which looks pretty in the pan but may not be the best if I tried it).

Sucks I can't try out the blush and lip pot to see if I liked them *and then* make a decision about the return. But I must admit, I am glad they even offer returns. If they did not, I would never have ordered from them. I just hope they aren't going downhill. Still, my gut tells me that they are. Such a shame. I loved my boxes from them in the past.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 3, 2013)

I just printed out my return label and unsubscribed. At least now I won't have to remember to skip the month if I need to do so.


----------



## JaclynO (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys!

Unfortunately, we can't post on here as often as we'd like, but I wanted to reach out to you guys and offer you the option to email me at [email protected] so I can help with all of the issue you guys have been posting about! I also wanted to let you know what's going on with our Makeup Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, at Wantable, our #1 goal is customer satisfaction. We received a lot of feedback from customers that they wanted to see new and exciting brands with a higher price point. We brought those in (such as DEX and Girlactik), but then felt that we may need to lower the number of items in each box to make room for these new brands. Thatâ€™s why we decided to decrease the number to 3-4 products per makeup box.

After much deliberation and helpful feedback from our customers, we decided to reverse this decision and go back to 4-5 items per makeup box. It will be more difficult, but like the great Tim Gunn says, we'll "make it work!" Thank you to everyone who took the time to email or contact us via social media. Please feel free to reach out to us at [email protected] if you have any further questions, comments, or concerns. Weâ€™d love to chat! 

So, bottom line, is we're back! 4 to 5 brand name items, AND new brands like DEX (Lady Gaga's a fan!), Starlooks, Girlactik, and ncLA polishes, which Beyonce wore in her Pepsi superbowl commercials! 

Please please email us if they're is anything we can do to make you a happy or happier customer. Thanks!

(I'll be posting this on all threads about us, hoping they won't get removed!)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't catch it until my box showed up. Sad. I am not surprised to see them do this in a way, but they really can't expect to change the system on existing customers and not see us walk away. I skipped October and got a November box which came today. It had 4 products, but I think in ALL the other boxes I've gotten with them, I've received either 5 or 6. Plus, I swear I seem to recall reading somewhere that the value of each box was supposed to be at least $80 and up to $100. My value? Only $65. Sure, it is still a decent value for what you pay, but I was used to getting better value out of it. Plus, they have to realize that this will now put even more pressure on them to make sure we love everything in the box. With only 4 items and a lower value, if they mess up on even 1 item, they are more likely to see it returned to them. This is what I got in my box and what I thought of it:

1. Cailyn pink kabuki brush (love it!)

2. Girlactik blush in cream rose (never heard of them, but it looks great)

3. Cailyn lip pot in a shimmery hot pink (meh!)

4. Girlactik eyeshadow single in midnight--a dark navy (I absolutely HATE blue eyeshadow. I thought I told them this one time. They should have made a note of it).

Together, the Cailyn brush and Girlactik blush are worth just slightly less than the cost of the box. Since I hated the shadow, this means my decision to keep it or send it back hinges on the lip pot that was just ok. It is definitely going back! Rumor has it, Cailyn kabuki brushes might be in Ipsy. (Crossing my fingers that rumor is true AND that I get one). But even if I don't get a brush from Ipsy, I just can't justify paying $36 for a Cailyn brush and a blush from a company I don't know (which looks pretty in the pan but may not be the best if I tried it).

Sucks I can't try out the blush and lip pot to see if I liked them *and then* make a decision about the return. But I must admit, I am glad they even offer returns. If they did not, I would never have ordered from them. I just hope they aren't going downhill. Still, my gut tells me that they are. Such a shame. I loved my boxes from them in the past.
They need to get another brand other than  cailyn  at least  50 precent sometime more of each box is this brand and that ruins it for wanting to try new things


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 8, 2013)

I caved. With the change back to the original 4-5 products, and 50% off new subs, I resubbed to both the accessory and makeup box this month. I should get them by Tues and will report back.


----------



## biskies (Dec 8, 2013)

> I caved. With the change back to the original 4-5 products, and 50% off new subs, I resubbed to both the accessory and makeup box this month. I should get them by Tues and will report back.


 I took advantage of this as well. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2013)

I wish they would have offered something nice for their existing customers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish they would have offered something nice for their existing customers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
suspend your account and resubscribe?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  suspend your account and resubscribe? 



I took them at their word that it was only for new subscribers.....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 8, 2013)

Was there a code for the 50 percent off new subs?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 8, 2013)

No, it just automatically updated when I resubscribed.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 8, 2013)

Is the promotion over?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the promotion over?
Yes. It was a Cyber Monday special.


----------



## EFeryn (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if you return your box, then you lose the cyber Monday credit  I would have tried again, but my only option was a refund.  I got the accessory box and it all seemed cheap to me.  It looks like makeup is the best option.


----------



## biskies (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes. It was a Cyber Monday special.

I got it on Saturday.  Cyber Monday was $36 in credit when you pay for your first box (i.e. pay for the first month and get the second month free).

https://www.facebook.com/Wantableco/posts/547814871969104  (This is their posting on Facebook that is still active).


----------



## Seola (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EFeryn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty sure if you return your box, then you lose the cyber Monday credit  I would have tried again, but my only option was a refund.  I got the accessory box and it all seemed cheap to me.  It looks like makeup is the best option.
I watched several months of other users getting the jewelry boxes and frankly, it was more expensive for cheaper jewelry than what I could pick up at Torrid (A LOT of it seemed to be the same styles as Torrid and Torrid was cheaper plus I get Haute Cash), Claire's or really, any retailer in the mall in the non-precious metal bins and areas and I always got pieces I liked.  For $40 from Torrid, I got 8 sets of earrings, a couple neat fashion rings, two bracelets (one stretchy, one metallic) and a necklace.

Watching over Wantable's updated policy on a few more items, it's still not where it was when it began and the quality stayed the same... the lower end and lots of repeats for December.  No rush to go back for me, though I will get a few months free when I choose to go back since their kerfluffle made me reevaluate ALL my boxes and send back almost $100 worth with two whole boxes and items from the other boxes.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 10, 2013)

I just received both boxes and I'm pretty happy.  The makeup box had a starlooks green shadow (funny enough one I'd been contemplating buying, so this just saved me $), a pink gloss, a medium mauve lipstick, and Michael Marcus foundation brush.

My accessories box was awesome - a rather loud scarf with zebra stripes and a gem print, that I'm not sure how i'm going to use but I kind of love it, a really cool open square box necklace, studded hoop earrings, and the cutest little handcuff post earrings.


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been skipping Wantable, but I think I'm going to go ahead and cancel. I'm not thrilled with their current brands( I like Starlooks, but I'm already getting their stuff in the Starlooks box AND Ipsy), but I'm most disappointed by the major drop in value. I understand that they may have had to adjust their business model, but 60 bucks of makeup doesn't have the appeal that 80 does, especially if the variety's not exciting. I loved my first three boxes, but have been skipping since August (right around the time complaints began to roll in).


----------



## Bethanys (Dec 12, 2013)

So disappointed in Wantable this month. :-(  Normally, even if I don't like everything in the box, I at least feel like it's worth the $36, and it's been my favorite subscription.  This month, there isn't a single thing in the box I like, and  it seems like they sent me the cheapest, and tiniest stuff they had.  I guess I'm going to have to find some time in my busy weekend to go to the post office, because this is certainly going back.

 Isn't Wantable supposed to send full sized products? Because I received a teeny, tiny bar of soap (in a makeup box?!), and a travel sized eyeshadow brush.  I got a crappy, low quality, Michael Marcus lipstick in an unwearable, bright red, that doesn't suit my profile at all, and a bottle of Pomegranite nail polish in a boring color.  They did send me a full sized bottle of Manna Kadar shimmer stuff, but I'm getting it in my Birchbox this month, and I don't want it to begin with.  It stinks that the only decent product is something I don't want/can't use! (I mean, Wantable and Birchbox don't know that I  don't like the Manna, but the other stuff.....)

I'm feeling really let down this month.  Even though I don't like most of the things in my Ipsy bag this month, it seems like I got much better, bigger items for $10 than I got in Wantable this month for more than 3 times the price.

Anyone else feeling like the quality went way down this month, or did I just get an unlucky, dud of a box?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So disappointed in Wantable this month. :-(  Normally, even if I don't like everything in the box, I at least feel like it's worth the $36, and it's been my favorite subscription.  This month, there isn't a single thing in the box I like, and  it seems like they sent me the cheapest, and tiniest stuff they had.  I guess I'm going to have to find some time in my busy weekend to go to the post office, because this is certainly going back.

 Isn't Wantable supposed to send full sized products? Because I received a teeny, tiny bar of soap (in a makeup box?!), and a travel sized eyeshadow brush.  I got a crappy, low quality, Michael Marcus lipstick in an unwearable, bright red, that doesn't suit my profile at all, and a bottle of Pomegranite nail polish in a boring color.  They did send me a full sized bottle of Manna Kadar shimmer stuff, but I'm getting it in my Birchbox this month, and I don't want it to begin with.  It stinks that the only decent product is something I don't want/can't use! (I mean, Wantable and Birchbox don't know that I  don't like the Manna, but the other stuff.....)

I'm feeling really let down this month.  Even though I don't like most of the things in my Ipsy bag this month, it seems like I got much better, bigger items for $10 than I got in Wantable this month for more than 3 times the price.

Anyone else feeling like the quality went way down this month, or did I just get an unlucky, dud of a box?




the travel brush is "full sized". the soap is a free sample, not part of the items you get.

Looks to me that they are recycling items from the past several months - I got the brush in my Oct box and that  bright red lipstick last month (as well as the soap).   I've seen that nailpolish in other boxes in the past month or so, same with the Manna product.   The soap is really nice, btw - I found that to be the most exciting (new) thing in my november box.

The value is down quite a bit now.  They no longer state that the value is between 80 -100 dollars.  I think that the current value is between 50-70 dollars now per box.  I am currently skipping right now and not sure if I will get a box from them again.   I also am so tired of never getting their "featured" items.  IF they are going to have featured items, they should at least have one of them in each box for members.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 13, 2013)

I received my December box today and I love it! Yes, the "retail" value isn't as high as it used to be, but I really don't pay attention to that. I care more about receiving items I'm going to enjoy. Just because a product has a retail value of $23 doesn't mean I'll like it more than one worth $15. Here's what I got:

1. Billion Dollar Brows clear brow gel - Perfect! I really needed a new one, I was almost out

2. Rainbow Honey Nail polish in Kawako - Love it! Appears to be a dark blue/black with silver micro-glitter. It looks like the night sky full of stars (if I lived some place where you could see stars)

3. Mia BelleZZa mineral pressed powder blush in Faith - It's a pretty matte peach

4. Starlooks eyeshadow single in Sparkling Ember - A pretty shimmery bronze color

5. Eveline eyeliner marker - not as excited about this since I received a different eyeliner marker in my last box - but I know I'll use it

I also got a sample of Skiin eye cream


----------



## biskies (Dec 13, 2013)

My first box was due to be delivered today, but it never showed up (the last place it was scanned was in Wisconsin, whereas I live in Virginia).  I'm nervous, based on the box a few posts up.  I guess it's all right, since it was $18 and, worse case, I will just immediately cancel...if it ever shows up.  The tracking still says "Scheduled Delivery Day: December 13, 2013".  Pretty silly since it's 11:30 haha.


----------



## pajohnso (Dec 14, 2013)

I took advantage of the cyber Monday special and got the Intimates box and I was definitely not disappointed!  I received two tank tops, the Mukluks slippers and a pair of knee high socks.  This is one of my favorite subs right now!


----------



## Bethanys (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my December box today and I love it! Yes, the "retail" value isn't as high as it used to be, but I really don't pay attention to that. I care more about receiving items I'm going to enjoy. Just because a product has a retail value of $23 doesn't mean I'll like it more than one worth $15. Here's what I got:

1. Billion Dollar Brows clear brow gel - Perfect! I really needed a new one, I was almost out

2. Rainbow Honey Nail polish in Kawako - Love it! Appears to be a dark blue/black with silver micro-glitter. It looks like the night sky full of stars (if I lived some place where you could see stars)

3. Mia BelleZZa mineral pressed powder blush in Faith - It's a pretty matte peach

4. Starlooks eyeshadow single in Sparkling Ember - A pretty shimmery bronze color

5. Eveline eyeliner marker - not as excited about this since I received a different eyeliner marker in my last box - but I know I'll use it

I also got a sample of Skiin eye cream
That sounds like a nice box! I usually really like my Wantable boxes-my November one was a good one.  I guess one dud every so often isn't too bad-I have high hopes for January!


----------



## Bethanys (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box was due to be delivered today, but it never showed up (the last place it was scanned was in Wisconsin, whereas I live in Virginia).  I'm nervous, based on the box a few posts up.  I guess it's all right, since it was $18 and, worse case, I will just immediately cancel...if it ever shows up.  The tracking still says "Scheduled Delivery Day: December 13, 2013".  Pretty silly since it's 11:30 haha.
My other boxes have been pretty good, even if I didn't like everything, at least the size and quality of the products was good.  (Except for the Michael Marcus "filler" stuff that seems to be in every box.) her's my November box, for example.  I was pretty happy with this one. The concelaer/highlighter palette is HUGE with deep pans, and I use it daily.  Love the blush, too. The Color Club polish wasn't really me, but I used it on my toes, anyway.  I guess that's why I was so shocked with this month's box-I'm used to getting bigger makeup products in Wantable vs Ipsy or Birchbox.  (Which I love, but they are a lot cheaper, so I expect smaller sizes)


----------



## biskies (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My other boxes have been pretty good, even if I didn't like everything, at least the size and quality of the products was good.  (Except for the Michael Marcus "filler" stuff that seems to be in every box.) her's my November box, for example.  I was pretty happy with this one. The concelaer/highlighter palette is HUGE with deep pans, and I use it daily.  Love the blush, too. The Color Club polish wasn't really me, but I used it on my toes, anyway.  I guess that's why I was so shocked with this month's box-I'm used to getting bigger makeup products in Wantable vs Ipsy or Birchbox.  (Which I love, but they are a lot cheaper, so I expect smaller sizes)





I hear you.  I'm holding out a little hope that I'll love what I'm getting (if I, indeed, get it...tracking still states Scheduled Delivery December 13 and it hasn't been scanned in four days).  I'm sure that I can repurpose some of as Christmas gifts, worst case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got the November and December Make up and Intimates boxes.  The make up boxes are nice. Not the best, not the worst.  I;m trying to build up my makeup collection and try new things after a few years of no make up (never, ever thought I would say that)!  Also, if I don't like something, I just give it to my 16 year old make up addict niece.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The intimates is not what I thought it was going to be at all.  Last month I received a tank top that was too small for my chest, black lace tiny hipsters in a "small" that were way too small and I'm a size 0 - which can sometimes be too big, a pair of boot socks that were "ok" - I would have liked better colors and I can't remember the 4th item.  I emailed wantables and the person on the other end basically argued with me about the size - saying I should pick better sizes.

This month I received the SAME pair of slippers in a different color, a pair of boy short panties in XL which were way too big, a pair of socks in a color that is awful and would never match anything and a betsey johnson lingerie piece that was just tacky.  This box is going back.  I hear about these great boxes with shorts and super soft tank tops and just really great items.  I feel like my box was just thrown together with the rejects and the leftovers.  I am really annoyed that I got a duplicate item, even if it was in a different color.  I've updated my profile with likes and dislikes, etc.  The promise of what you will receive is, for me, so different than what I actually do receive.  It's crap.  This box is definitely going back. I am so disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sounds like a nice box! I usually really like my Wantable boxes-my November one was a good one.  I guess one dud every so often isn't too bad-I have high hopes for January!
Exactly. See, my November one wasn't nearly as good as yours. There will be some boxes we're happier with than others, in a way that's part of the fun. The good thing about Wantable is you can always return it if it's a real dud.


----------



## Seola (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my December box today and I love it! Yes, the "retail" value isn't as high as it used to be, but I really don't pay attention to that. I care more about receiving items I'm going to enjoy. Just because a product has a retail value of $23 doesn't mean I'll like it more than one worth $15. Here's what I got:

1. Billion Dollar Brows clear brow gel - Perfect! I really needed a new one, I was almost out

2. Rainbow Honey Nail polish in Kawako - Love it! Appears to be a dark blue/black with silver micro-glitter. It looks like the night sky full of stars (if I lived some place where you could see stars)

3. Mia BelleZZa mineral pressed powder blush in Faith - It's a pretty matte peach

4. Starlooks eyeshadow single in Sparkling Ember - A pretty shimmery bronze color

5. Eveline eyeliner marker - not as excited about this since I received a different eyeliner marker in my last box - but I know I'll use it

I also got a sample of Skiin eye cream

In 7 boxes, I got only two Mia items... never any of these other brands.  That said, what was the total stated value of this box?  When I searched for another person on Wantable, I found almost all the items they had in their Nov and Dec box for $40 or less.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the November and December Make up and Intimates boxes.  The make up boxes are nice. Not the best, not the worst.  I;m trying to build up my makeup collection and try new things after a few years of no make up (never, ever thought I would say that)!  Also, if I don't like something, I just give it to my 16 year old make up addict niece.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The intimates is not what I thought it was going to be at all.  Last month I received a tank top that was too small for my chest, black lace tiny hipsters in a "small" that were way too small and I'm a size 0 - which can sometimes be too big, a pair of boot socks that were "ok" - I would have liked better colors and I can't remember the 4th item.  I emailed wantables and the person on the other end basically argued with me about the size - saying I should pick better sizes.

This month I received the SAME pair of slippers in a different color, a pair of boy short panties in XL which were way too big, a pair of socks in a color that is awful and would never match anything and a betsey johnson lingerie piece that was just tacky.  This box is going back.  I hear about these great boxes with shorts and super soft tank tops and just really great items.  I feel like my box was just thrown together with the rejects and the leftovers.  I am really annoyed that I got a duplicate item, even if it was in a different color.  I've updated my profile with likes and dislikes, etc.  The promise of what you will receive is, for me, so different than what I actually do receive.  It's crap.  This box is definitely going back. I am so disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The repetition of items is the biggest complaint (that seems to get deleted/hidden - yes, they DO hide comments so the person making the comment thinks their remark is still there, but only THEY can see it) for the Intimates box.  Plenty of people have remarked loving the first or second box and then they get the same items in different colors.  One poor soul I saw when I was stalking the comments there got 2 boxes with 4 of the exact same tank top in different colors.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly. See, my November one wasn't nearly as good as yours. There will be some boxes we're happier with than others, in a way that's part of the fun. The good thing about Wantable is you can always return it if it's a real dud.

Wantable's price almost dictates the allowance for returns - I think people would be infuriated to get the boxes they have and can't do anything about it.  I think most people will find if they picked out the items they really liked, they would come out far, far ahead of what they are spending for the full box.  Sure, we can trade - but that takes extra money for shipment or we have to drop it somewhere to send it back.  Sort of prohibitive for many of us since at least for me and I know a few others - the entire point of doing this is so we DON'T have to run all over trying products out and they come to our door.  Now that they don't include return labels, it's an even bigger hassle depending on your resources at home.  Of course, those of us around longer also know we had GREAT boxes to start with and then all the sudden, we got much junkier boxes with smaller sizes, junkier items of lower quality and they started overstating the retail value - something they'd never done before either.

So yeah, if you've never had Wantable, you might think/feel it's a good deal.  Once you start diving in, get past the first couple of boxes and get the crap brands over and over and over and start looking up these items or the shady deals of the people behind them, then you start to realize Wantable isn't the deal they claim they are.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
In 7 boxes, I got only two Mia items... never any of these other brands.  That said, what was the total stated value of this box?  When I searched for another person on Wantable, I found almost all the items they had in their Nov and Dec box for $40 or less.

The repetition of items is the biggest complaint (that seems to get deleted/hidden - yes, they DO hide comments so the person making the comment thinks their remark is still there, but only THEY can see it) for the Intimates box.  Plenty of people have remarked loving the first or second box and then they get the same items in different colors.  One poor soul I saw when I was stalking the comments there got 2 boxes with 4 of the exact same tank top in different colors.

Wantable's price almost dictates the allowance for returns - I think people would be infuriated to get the boxes they have and can't do anything about it.  I think most people will find if they picked out the items they really liked, they would come out far, far ahead of what they are spending for the full box.  Sure, we can trade - but that takes extra money for shipment or we have to drop it somewhere to send it back.  Sort of prohibitive for many of us since at least for me and I know a few others - the entire point of doing this is so we DON'T have to run all over trying products out and they come to our door.  Now that they don't include return labels, it's an even bigger hassle depending on your resources at home.  Of course, those of us around longer also know we had GREAT boxes to start with and then all the sudden, we got much junkier boxes with smaller sizes, junkier items of lower quality and they started overstating the retail value - something they'd never done before either.

So yeah, if you've never had Wantable, you might think/feel it's a good deal.  Once you start diving in, get past the first couple of boxes and get the crap brands over and over and over and start looking up these items or the shady deals of the people behind them, then you start to realize Wantable isn't the deal they claim they are.
If you're that unhappy, maybe you shouldn't subscribe.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2013)

I totally understand where @Seola is coming from.  For those of us that were with wantable before they made this "change", it is very disappointing.  Also, giving our experiences and what type of products that have been given out - like I stated - I never got a featured item - EVER - in my box  - is just part of an opinion so that people thinking about this sub or just starting out with it, can read it and make their own chocies

Making a statement of "if you're that unhappy, maybe your shouldn't subscribe" is not very helpful. imho.  I find it to be belittling and trying to shut another member's viewpoint down.   @Seola was trying to give her experiences with Wantable - from the changes in the boxes, to the customer service and the facebook issues.   These are important issues when determining if someone wishes to join a new subscription service.  I can tell you that the last remark from Wantable CS turned me off to no end, and that is why I am skipping for now - probably will just cancel.  Of course, there will always be those who don't want to hear the bad - just the good - but some want to hear both.

I find it very helpful to read comments of both the good and bad about a subscription service - this is how I determine which boxes I will subscribe to, by taking in both the good and bad comments.  When I joined Wantable, there was nothing but glowing reviews about their service. 

that isn't the case anymore.


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally understand where @Seola is coming from.  For those of us that were with wantable before they made this "change", it is very disappointing. 

Making a statement of "if you're that unhappy, maybe your shouldn't subscribe" is not very helpful. @Seola

I find it very helpful to read comments of both the good and bad about a subscription service - this is how I determine which boxes I will subscribe to, by taking in both the good and bad comments.  When I joined Wantable, there was nothing but glowing reviews about their service. 

that isn't the case anymore. 

Exactly! I've done great reviews of Wantable in the past, but the quality has dropped off dramatically (and recently). I figure other people should know. The value's gone from 80-100 to 50-65ish a box, and the brands have shifted (this is just my opinion) from luxury-ish to just OK.  I think the company is making logical decisions (for their business plan), but I also am no longer interested in a sub I used to love. That's helpful info.


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Making a statement of "if you're that unhappy, maybe your shouldn't subscribe" is not very helpful. imho.  I find it to be belittling and trying to shut another member's viewpoint down.   @Seola was trying to give her experiences with Wantable - from the changes in the boxes, to the customer service and the facebook issues.   These are important issues when determining if someone wishes to join a new subscription service.  I can tell you that the last remark from Wantable CS turned me off to no end, and that is why I am skipping for now - probably will just cancel.  Of course, there will always be those who don't want to hear the bad - just the good - but some want to hear both.

I find it very helpful to read comments of both the good and bad about a subscription service - this is how I determine which boxes I will subscribe to, by taking in both the good and bad comments.  When I joined Wantable, there was nothing but glowing reviews about their service. 

that isn't the case anymore. 
Agreed. I came to this thread to get other peoples' experience and opinions.  Shutting someone's experience and opinion down with a dismissive "if you're that unhappy, maybe your shouldn't subscribe" is unfair and rude.  I appreciate the time Seola took to address my comments and experience and biancardi's take on things as well. 

I am going to return my box and send a lengthy email about why I am unhappy with the box and depending on the reply, I MAY give them one more month to "Wow" me, if they don't, then I will cancel.  I have heard great things about the box and as the post Wantables posted in this thread, I am under the impression that they are going to try to go back to their previous way of doing business and making customers happy. I realize they were addressing the make up box but I am hopeful it applies to the Intimates box as well.


----------



## Seola (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're that unhappy, maybe you shouldn't subscribe.

I did cancel already actually.

As @Biancardi mentioned, because I had previously raved about this box, it's only fair to mention the huge changes that are no longer what this prior thread made Wantable out to be AND when it is in stark contrast as to what Wantable stated earlier in this thread before the changes.  It can easily be misleading.  This is a forum to talk about all sides of the issue.  Given my research has now shown Wantable to not be the value it used to be, it should be shared.  I'm indebted to many many members here for talking about both positives AND negatives.  My money is precious, maybe yours isn't, but I have a limited budget for subs.  Wantable is what I consider an expensive sub.  It was the only one I had (Birch being paid for by the year months ago) paying monthly for.  I switched to Ipsy after searching a dozen other subs and reading both sides.

It's important to know when subs change, how they change and what they are doing about it.  I'm watching this thread for differences and what others are getting and have helped other members find the TRUE value of their box since Wantable no longer gives the correct retail amount that is found online as it used to.  Again, money may not matter to you that you can just throw it down a hole and hope what was true nearly a year ago still is - but I appreciate ALL feedback, from start to finish, good to bad.  If you want only happy, peppy people commenting on happy, peppy boxes - just head to their Facebook page.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 14, 2013)

I think it's very important to hear the negative aspects of a potential subscription. Otherwise, people who haven't subscribed (like me) won't know what they're going into. If everyone who was unhappy simply unsubscribed without saying anything, the new people wouldn't have much to go on.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 16, 2013)

Got both my makeup and accessory boxes, and I love everything!


----------



## biskies (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my first Wantable box today.  I am a bit confused by it, to be honest.  Nothing in it is bad, per say, and it seems that they were fairly spot on with the value of individual items, but...out of the 5 (yes, 5) full sized items, three were nude lip products of pretty much the exact same shade.  I don't hate any of them individually, but it doesn't make much sense, since I clearly have lots of loves on the sheet they sent.  For $18, I'll keep it, but if I had paid full price for the box, I would be returning it since three lip products of the same shade wouldn't really seem worth $36 to me.

For reference, here they are right next to each other:
 





For the record, I received Girlactik Beauty Pout Shine in Lovely, FACE Stockholm's Pot Gloss in Honest, Eveline Eyeliner Marker, Color Club nail polish in Baldwin Blues, and My Face Cosmetics Gigabyte Lupstick in Penny Lane (plus a sample of Skiin's Instant Skin Tightener &amp; Fine Line Filler).


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 17, 2013)

@biskies: Are you going to try another box? I had a lot of luck w/ limiting my box to two product types and two shades within the product types (look back a few pages and you'll see pics). That might be something to try. Warning: I did this before the shift in product brands/prices.


----------



## biskies (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @biskies: Are you going to try another box? I had a lot of luck w/ limiting my box to two product types and two shades within the product types (look back a few pages and you'll see pics). That might be something to try. Warning: I did this before the shift in product brands/prices.

I am going to have to decide if I want to continue with the subscription.  I'm at peace with this box only because I only paid $18 for it.  Don't get me wrong, I'm still disappointed with this, but I am certainly at least going to go into the profile and mark that I dislike nudes because, well, this was way too much.  I probably would have sent this box back if I didn't have to pull the serrated plastic off the lipstick just to see what the color looked like.  Moving forward, I will search the internet for the product rather than open anything as well.

I did email their customer service to ask how this could happen, only because I DO have a list of things that I like...for me to get three versions of essentially the same product is bizarre.  My concern is that I'll go dislike nude lippies and wind up with a box of pink blushes next month.  I think whether or not I will pay for another box really depends on how they respond to my inquiry .


----------



## biskies (Dec 17, 2013)

FYI:  Customer service emailed me back today.  They offered to allow me to return the box, despite having opened one of the products.  However, they said that, if I decided to keep it, they would send me a few replacement products.  I opted for this rather than to have to deal with the post office.  I am happy with the response and will have to remove nude lip products into "dislike" for the foreseeable future.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 17, 2013)

I sent my box back for the 1st time this month.It had 4 items plus the sample. 3 lip products and a starlooks pencil.Not worth 36.00.I will use my refund at Sephora. Although it was my 1st bad box from them, their decision to cut the number of items lowered it's value. Time to cancel.


----------



## biskies (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I sent my box back for the 1st time this month.It had 4 items plus the sample. 3 lip products and a starlooks pencil.Not worth 36.00.I will use my refund at Sephora. Although it was my 1st bad box from them, their decision to cut the number of items lowered it's value. Time to cancel.

I can see that as an issue with people that have subbed with them for a while.  I was impressed that my box had five items (total value was $75).  I thought it was quite nice, with the exception of the fact that three of those five items were the nude lippies (but CS offered to fix the issue, so I'm pretty happy overall).  I can kind of see where, if I were subbed for a while and this was a huge change for me, I would be upset as well.  However, I think as a new subscriber, I am happy overall.  I will give it a couple more months, if only because their customer service was spot on.


----------



## biskies (Dec 26, 2013)

Just as a follow up, my replacement items arrived Tuesday, bu I was away for Christmas.  I picked it up when I got home and the replacement products were a Sorme Shimmer Glow wand in Rosy and a Starlooks Lengthening Mascara.  They both seem to be fairly good products and I'll try another month before I call it quits.  They list the Shimmer Glow wand at $24.50 (I did find it at that price in a couple of locations), but was able to find it as low as $14 (plus shipping) on Amazon.  It would still cost me about $20 to get the wand and have it shipped, so I'm not freaking out about that, but I really don't like the value listing being so off sometimes, but I AM very happy with the replacement products and hopefully next month, things will be better.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 27, 2013)

So, here is my December Wantable. CS contacted me before shipping this box to make sure my profile was right. It wasn't, I had lip &amp; blush listed but the blush part of the quiz messed up, so they asked if I wanted all lip products and I said sure! 

Micheal Marcus Lip Gloss Wheel ~ Delicious  $39.50  (Meh..not for me)

Bella Beauty Shine On Lip Gloss ~ Rosie   $11

Besame Cosmetics Lipstick ~ Cherry Red   $22

Whip Cosmetics Lip Hit Long Wear Lip Veneer ~ Crave  $$20

Skiin Sample Line Filler Sample

These are the prices listed on the paper in your box.


----------



## biskies (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, here is my December Wantable. CS contacted me before shipping this box to make sure my profile was right. It wasn't, I had lip &amp; blush listed but the blush part of the quiz messed up, so they asked if I wanted all lip products and I said sure! 

Micheal Marcus Lip Gloss Wheel ~ Delicious  $39.50  (Meh..not for me)

Bella Beauty Shine On Lip Gloss ~ Rosie   $11

Besame Cosmetics Lipstick ~ Cherry Red   $22

Whip Cosmetics Lip Hit Long Wear Lip Veneer ~ Crave  $$20

Skiin Sample Line Filler Sample

These are the prices listed on the paper in your box. 









That Besame lipstick looks gorgeous!!!  However, it's bizarre that they say that the Michael Marcus lip gloss wheel retails at $40 when you can buy them on littleblackbag.com for $17 and that site states that the retail value is $24...


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That Besame lipstick looks gorgeous!!!
I actually got another Besame a few months ago from Wantable, it is the Chocolate Kiss shade..and it smells like Chocolate! I am not crazy about this Besame, may trade it.


----------



## biskies (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually got another Besame a few months ago from Wantable, it is the Chocolate Kiss shade..and it smells like Chocolate! I am not crazy about this Besame, may trade it.

If you like blush, I got a really nice like blush with a built-in brush from Wantable this month that I'm considering adding to my trade list as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 27, 2013)

I just looked at your pinterest, I sold you the Chella &amp; Stainiac! =)


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 27, 2013)

From Ipsy Swap on FB. Do you have a pic of the blush?


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not a good color for me. =(


----------



## biskies (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not a good color for me. =(

Hehe, no problem!  I added it to my swap board and updated the whole thing overall.  It'll find a new home eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lsarao (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the wantable accessories box? Thoughts? I'm considering it...


----------



## aquaria527 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the wantable accessories box? Thoughts? I'm considering it...

I have both the intimates and accessories box, and I'm way happier with the latter. The pieces always seem to be exactly my taste, and even if a couple aren't things I would ever think to buy, I end up using them and loving them. I find the accessories fun and en pointe. They're definitely costume jewelry of a more inexpensive variety, but still very decent in my opinion (and I've received several scarves I've loved), and I love having the items curated for me. 

I have had less luck with the intimates -- I've been kind of meh about the items I have received (though I end up keeping them because I figure I will still end up using them). I may end up canceling the intimates sub, but I'll definitely keep the accessories box!


----------



## lsarao (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aquaria527* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the wantable accessories box? Thoughts? I'm considering it...

I have both the intimates and accessories box, and I'm way happier with the latter. The pieces always seem to be exactly my taste, and even if a couple aren't things I would ever think to buy, I end up using them and loving them. I find the accessories fun and en pointe. They're definitely costume jewelry of a more inexpensive variety, but still very decent in my opinion (and I've received several scarves I've loved), and I love having the items curated for me. 

I have had less luck with the intimates -- I've been kind of meh about the items I have received (though I end up keeping them because I figure I will still end up using them). I may end up canceling the intimates sub, but I'll definitely keep the accessories box!

Oooh thank you! That is so great to hear. I think I'm going to give it a try - especially since they just sent me an email with a 10% off code!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 7, 2014)

I've had really good luck with the accessories box as well. I've received some really great pieces that I wear regularly, but i've unsubbed from the makeup box.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 12, 2014)

Decided to take the plunge and order a January Accessories box. Here's what I got and my thoughts! 





1. The necklace - Although I did put that I love statement necklaces in my profile, I didn't like this one at all. There were too many colors and the actual necklace felt very cheaply made. According to Wantable the retail price is $34. Definitely do not think it was worth $34. 

2. The bracelet/cuff - Again, I did put in my survey that I loved statement bracelets, but this one was just too big for me, and again, felt very cheaply made. The retail price on this one was $15. Did not think it was worth that. 

3. The earrings - I loved these earrings. I love the colors, the style - everything about them. The retail value is $24. Not sure I would've paid that much for them but I did like them a lot. 

4. The ring - I actually like this ring a lot. It was heavy and didn't feel cheaply made at all. This wouldn't have been something I would've picked on a website, but I would've worn it. And that's sort of the point right - to try things you wouldn't normally pick out for yourself? The retail value of this ring was $12. I definitely would've paid $12 for this ring. 

So I did the partial refund calculations and I wouldn't have gotten any money back if I just kept the ring and earrings. So it was either keep the whole box for $36 and try to trade away the items I didn't like or return the whole box. When I actually tried the earrings on they kind of turned sideways and weren't as pretty as I had originally thought (mainly because you couldn't see the front very well). Ultimately, I didn't think the ring alone was worth the $36 for the box so I decided to return the whole box. But it's ok. I'm so glad I tried this and and because I'm able to return the whole box for a full refund I have no regrets (although I'm a little sad to say goodbye to that ring). I'm going to review all pieces on their site and hope that Feb is a better month.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 12, 2014)

I only received 3 pieces this month, which seemed a little bit skimpy for the accessories box.  A gorgeous woven scarf, black w/ floral print, black plastic spike earrings, and a gaudy/blingy asymmetric necklace that I'm kind of meh, on.  I loved the scarf and earrings, but not sure if I got my $36 worth. I'll still probably keep it going though, since this is the first month that I've been only so-so on.


----------



## biskies (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only received 3 pieces this month, which seemed a little bit skimpy for the accessories box.  A gorgeous woven scarf, black w/ floral print, black plastic spike earrings, and a gaudy/blingy asymmetric necklace that I'm kind of meh, on.  I loved the scarf and earrings, but not sure if I got my $36 worth. I'll still probably keep it going though, since this is the first month that I've been only so-so on.

I am actually thinking of switching to the accessories box.  Gaudy and blingy?  BRING IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am actually thinking of switching to the accessories box.  Gaudy and blingy?  BRING IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Here's a pic   

plastic spike earrings, odd dog collar/bling necklace, and lovely scarf.  I actually quite like the earrings but wish they weren't plastic.


----------



## biskies (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a pic   

plastic spike earrings, odd dog collar/bling necklace, and lovely scarf.  I actually quite like the earrings but wish they weren't plastic. 





I actually think that necklace is KIND OF SUPER COOL.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have enough makeup for the foreseeable future (probably more than i need, after today's "arm twisted" trip to Ulta for the 20% off coupon...even though I'm kicking myself for buying this lipstick, but I digress).  I am thinking I could dig getting a couple of months of accessories for the time being.

For anyone that has tried the intimates box, is the sizing pretty on point?  I thought about giving it a go, but I'm a weird size.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am actually thinking of switching to the accessories box.  Gaudy and blingy?  BRING IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Here's a pic   

plastic spike earrings, odd dog collar/bling necklace, and lovely scarf.  I actually quite like the earrings but wish they weren't plastic. 





oohhh, wish I got that scarf instead of that ugly necklace I got.Then I would've kept my box for sure!


----------



## biskies (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oohhh, wish I got that scarf instead of that ugly necklace I got.Then I would've kept my box for sure! 

Haha yeah, not going to lie...that necklace was pretty terrible.  I like statement necklaces, for sure, but I draw the line at when the statement they make is "look how tacky I am!"

....sorry.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been skipping Wantable, but I think I'm going to go ahead and cancel. I'm not thrilled with their current brands( I like Starlooks, but I'm already getting their stuff in the Starlooks box AND Ipsy), but I'm most disappointed by the major drop in value. I understand that they may have had to adjust their business model, but 60 bucks of makeup doesn't have the appeal that 80 does, especially if the variety's not exciting. I loved my first three boxes, but have been skipping since August (right around the time complaints began to roll in).

I came over to see how Wantable was doing with the makeup boxes. I guess this kind of answers my question. I am pretty sure all the boxes I got with them were between $90 and $110. So yeah, not really feeling the $60 range for a $40 price tag. I do have the feeling they are in trouble and struggling. Maybe they were undercapitalized at start up? Maybe they don't have enough contacts to get the makeup they need month to month? Or maybe they just didn't sit down to figure things out long term? I feel kind of bad dropping them as they provided me with quite a few WONDERFUL boxes, but since they had to drop the # of products and value, I quit and haven't gone back. I'd love to see them make a comeback, but I just don't see it coming. So sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 15, 2014)

Not happy with my January make-up box, as I received a few items that I KNOW were on my dislike list. Checked my quiz answers and all of my dislikes had been changed to likes. What the heck??? I emailed customer service to see what happened, and what I should do with the items since I don't like any of them. Very disappointed, as I used to love Wantable and only recently resubscribed.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not happy with my January make-up box, as I received a few items that I KNOW were on my dislike list. Checked my quiz answers and all of my dislikes had been changed to likes. What the heck??? I emailed customer service to see what happened, and what I should do with the items since I don't like any of them. Very disappointed, as I used to love Wantable and only recently resubscribed. 





This was my first Wantable makeup box and I got two nail polishes. If I put "love" I guess I could understand but I was just a "like" on it. There were a few products i absolutely adored, but overall I don't think I'll stick with it.


----------



## biskies (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This was my first Wantable makeup box and I got two nail polishes. If I put "love" I guess I could understand but I was just a "like" on it. There were a few products i absolutely adored, but overall I don't think I'll stick with it. 

Yeah, I'm afraid to "love" anything.  I loved lip products and also loved several color families of lip products, but because nude lippies were loved, I got THREE of them in my first box.  I was pretty bummed, but I emailed them and they sent me replacement products.  If you email, they might replace one of your polishes (they don't make you send your things back).


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 20, 2014)

Guys take a close look at those Michael Marcus lip gloss wheels before you use them. I just saw a post on The Brightest Bulb showing that hers arrived with a veritable petri dish of mold growing on it:

http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/01/wantable-january-2013-review.html

Also, it appears that this product may have been discontinued a while ago. Gross.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys take a close look at those Michael Marcus lip gloss wheels before you use them. I just saw a post on The Brightest Bulb showing that hers arrived with a veritable petri dish of mold growing on it:

http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/01/wantable-january-2013-review.html

Also, it appears that this product may have been discontinued a while ago. Gross.

I'm pretty sure that that is wax bloom and not mold.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm pretty sure that that is wax bloom and not mold. 
Honestly, that was my first thought as well, but the dark red pan seems to has an organic growth pattern of some sort, which I associate with bacteria/mold/fungus. Either way, it's sketchy if they're sending out discontinued stuff. Even if it's just separating out because it's old...it's still old.


----------



## Seola (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm pretty sure that that is wax bloom and not mold. 
I agree for 4 of the palettes.  The darkest, not so much as to wax bloom.  The other colors are fairly even and separating.  But the dark color, my guess is the red coloring was overdone as it usually needs to be for red/red-brown makeup since red may be the most fashionable, but is the most difficult to pigment usually requiring lake colors as opposed to straight mica you can use for lighter reds and pinks.  It appears the product is so old - the agent used for the lake coloring being plant based - it went nuts.  In other words, much, much easier to grow bacteria or mold.  If it starts with substandard product, it can even have less preservative meaning it was ready to grow when the product was made and time took over.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not happy with my January make-up box, as I received a few items that I KNOW were on my dislike list. Checked my quiz answers and all of my dislikes had been changed to likes. What the heck??? I emailed customer service to see what happened, and what I should do with the items since I don't like any of them. Very disappointed, as I used to love Wantable and only recently resubscribed. 




  Liz at My Subscription Addiction had her dislikes totally taken off of her sheet (both makeup and intimates). Apparently they said there was some glitch this month with a lot of boxes. They were sending her replacement items, so hopefully they will do the same for you.


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    Liz at My Subscription Addiction had her dislikes totally taken off of her sheet (both makeup and intimates). Apparently they said there was some glitch this month with a lot of boxes. They were sending her replacement items, so hopefully they will do the same for you.
I received a very nice email apology, with the glitch explanation. They said that I could keep the items I received in error and sent me a replacement box. Happy with this resolution, but haven't made up my mind if I'll cancel or keep the subscription. Between charging me for the "free" Cyber Monday box and this glitch, I'm a little gun shy.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 24, 2014)

I unsubbed after getting two nailpolishes in January. Glad I did, too. They just touted the amazing Be a Bombshell "One Stick" for the next February box. Ummm. no. Just no. https://www.wantable.com/boxes/makeup


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received a very nice email apology, with the glitch explanation. They said that I could keep the items I received in error and sent me a replacement box. Happy with this resolution, but haven't made up my mind if I'll cancel or keep the subscription. Between charging me for the "free" Cyber Monday box and this glitch, I'm a little gun shy.

they had that same glitch in november as well.


----------



## biskies (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I unsubbed after getting two nailpolishes in January.

Glad I did, too. *They just touted the amazing Be a Bombshell "One Stick" for the next February box.* Ummm. no. Just no.

https://www.wantable.com/boxes/makeup

I didn't want that BaB crap when it came in the Ipsy bag I paid $10 for.  In what world would anyone want that in their $36 Wantable box???!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't want that BaB crap when it came in the Ipsy bag I paid $10 for.  In what world would anyone want that in their $36 Wantable box???!!!
hahahaha

I just laughed at your post - spot on.   I am glad I dropped wantable.

no regrets.


----------



## biskies (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahahaha

I just laughed at your post - spot on.   I am glad I dropped wantable.

no regrets.
I am definitely skipping February now.  I'll likely just cancel.

Dear Wantable:

It's not me, it's you.

Sincerely,

Biskies


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
they had that same glitch in november as well. 
Yikes! Then it's a known problem, not a glitch. Going to go ahead and cancel, as it's too much money for me to risk having more problems.


----------



## Bethanys (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, yippee.  Another BaB One Stick.  They must have a ton of those they need to unload before they expire, or something.  I got one from Ipsy last month, then this month I got one from Lip Factory (which I'm finding to be a much better value than Wantable, btw), and now Wantable is sending them out? Oy.  The two that I have gotten have been good colors for me, but they dry my lips out, and the one I got from Lip Factory had black flaky crud on it, which I assume flaked off of the packaging/cover. (I'm hoping that's what it was, because I wiped it off and used it!!)

I've not been very happy with Wantable ever since they changed the value of their boxes a few months ago.  I've been very underwhelmed lately, considering it's still costing me $36 a month.  I'll give them another month, but I may be cancelling soon. :-(


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

I was thinking about picking up Wantable, but these latest posts don't seem to keen on it.  I currently sub to Starlooks, Ipsy and BB...what do you think is a must have along with that, if not Wantable gals?


----------



## biskies (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking about picking up Wantable, but these latest posts don't seem to keen on it.  I currently sub to Starlooks, Ipsy and BB...what do you think is a must have along with that, if not Wantable gals?
Take $36 and go to Ulta's clearance section, close your eyes, and randomly grab at four or so products from the shelf.  It'll save you having to wait for shipping.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously though, I think Glossybox is a better value than Wantable, even if you get some deluxe samples in it, rather than all full-sized products.  I've heard good things about Meme Box (a Korean beauty box), as well as Blush Mystery.  Fit Fab Fun has had some good boxes too, although more expensive than Wantable per box.


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 25, 2014)

I sent my last two boxes back and canceled. I was one of the biggest supporters and was happy with the products but in the last 3 boxes, I've only received 2 Face Stockholm. Everything else was MM, a couple of other misc brands and Girlactik. I think they definitely lost value. I was receiving stockholm, besame, and a couple of other really good brands. I'm done with Wantable. It is no where near the value they had before.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking about picking up Wantable, but these latest posts don't seem to keen on it.  I currently sub to Starlooks, Ipsy and BB...what do you think is a must have along with that, if not Wantable gals?

I cancelled Wantable after a couple of boxes.  I had seen so many of their previous boxes online that looked amazing - but I guess I got in after all the changes started taking effect.  As mentioned, I got two nail polishes in January.  And in two boxes, I ended up with three Starlooks items.  That seems to be a trend with them now - so if you're already getting Starlooks, you're basically getting Wantable minus a polish or lipgloss.

I couldn't agree more with *biskies* comment above!


----------



## Bethanys (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking about picking up Wantable, but these latest posts don't seem to keen on it.  I currently sub to Starlooks, Ipsy and BB...what do you think is a must have along with that, if not Wantable gals?
I'm loving Lip Factory! I've only had two boxes so far, but they send out full sized products, and more of them than Wantable.  Cheaper, too.  if Lip Factory had more variations in their boxes, I's cancel my Wantable sub and pick up another Lip Factory, but the variety is not as good.


----------



## Seola (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Take $36 and go to Ulta's clearance section, close your eyes, and randomly grab at four or so products from the shelf.  It'll save you having to wait for shipping.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously though, I think Glossybox is a better value than Wantable, even if you get some deluxe samples in it, rather than all full-sized products.  I've heard good things about Meme Box (a Korean beauty box), as well as Blush Mystery.  Fit Fab Fun has had some good boxes too, although more expensive than Wantable per box.
I just picked up FabFitFun.

Forewarning: You get charged to get on the list for your first box.  I got charged a week ago for the March box.  I emailed and got it clarified that it's just the first time so they are sure they have enough, then you go to sub and won't get charged until the next box is ready.  I was kinda surprised to see it come out.

I also have Ipsy and BB.  I'm looking for another monthly myself.  I am LOVING Ipsy and I've always loved BB.  Yes, I get a dud box every 4-5 months but nobody can possibly love everything about every piece you get - it's a trial for new things.  I went to a yearly with them to save a bit of money and get the points which got me Fabulous perfume (LOVE LOVE) after a BB sample.  I paid $12 for it and Stila.

Also, you can return Wantable boxes *6 months prior.*  So you can check what you've gotten and haven't used and if it gives you a credit, send it back!  Save the credit for a few months and see if they get better, otherwise at least you get a gamble.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2014)

I just joined Saffron Rouge's inner circle....My first box will be february.  It is an eco-friendly sub - 25.00 monthly.  I am totally excited to get it!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just joined Saffron Rouge's inner circle....My first box will be february.  It is an eco-friendly sub - 25.00 monthly.  I am totally excited to get it!
Saffron Rouge is awesome! It's one of my favorite subs!


----------



## biskies (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, you can return Wantable boxes *6 months prior.*  So you can check what you've gotten and haven't used and if it gives you a credit, send it back!  Save the credit for a few months and see if they get better, otherwise at least you get a gamble.

I really was only playing about the Wantable bit.  I mean, I won't lie, I think the "value" they assign some of these products is ridiculous.  I also think adding the BaB One Stick is a massive mistake.  I could literally trade a foil packet of Glam Glow and an envelope of bath salts for one right now.  If I look at ten random Pinterest swap boards, I'm basically bound to run into one.  I got one in my Ipsy bag for December and gave it away to my niece.  I will, however, likely get Wantable once I go through my quiz and make sure anything that could possibly be construed as a BaB One Stick is "disliked".    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really am digging Starbox though.  I actually like their makeup (especially for the price) and their referral and birthday programs are amazing.  Now that they've introduced their loyalty program, I think it's my dream sub...although now I'm thinking I need to look into Saffron Rouge.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 7, 2014)

I just retruned my Wantable February box.... they sent me the same exact bronzer stick that they did last month and I'm just overall tired of the brands that seem expensive according to the prices they list, but prove to be just okay when you actually use them.  It makes me sad though because when I signed up with them last year, I was absolutely loving the makeup boxes.  Since they have a great return policy, I'm going to give them another shot for March... if that doesn't work out then I'll probably cancel makeup and try out their accessories.


----------



## vlogilvie (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm new to Makeuptalk, and I wish I found it when I started getting Wantable boxes a few months ago. At first the were amazing and I was really happy with them. But then in November I only got three items with 1 item being a Bronzer which I have marked a dislike. I have very fair skin and never use Bronzers. Their response from Customer Service was to just return the box, which surprised me because so many blogs said that Wantable would send replacement items when they made a mistake like that. Plus I was upset to only get 3 things! I wasn't aware then that they were changing their business model. I stayed with them though because before I had received some stuff I really liked. 

This month though they really disappointed me again but sending ANOTHER BRONZER!! I contacted customer service and was told the "Bronzer was actually a "Highlighter" which I have marked as a like on my quiz. This was so annoying because the color of the product was literally called "Bronzed." So I emailed them back and told them that. They said they would make a one time exception and send a replacement so they sent me a Be a Bombshell One Stick, and the color looks like a Bronzer! 

I'm starting to think that the outstanding customer service is geared towards bloggers and the "regular" shopper ends up getting the shaft? Is this anyone else's experience?


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I'm new to Makeuptalk, and I wish I found it when I started getting Wantable boxes a few months ago. At first the were amazing and I was really happy with them. But then in November I only got three items with 1 item being a Bronzer which I have marked a dislike. I have very fair skin and never use Bronzers.Â Their response from Customer Service was to just return the box, which surprised me because so many blogs said that Wantable would send replacement items when they made a mistake like that. Plus I was upset to only get 3 things!Â I wasn't aware then that they were changing their business model. I stayed with them though because before I had received some stuff I really liked.Â  This month though they really disappointed me again but sending ANOTHER BRONZER!! I contacted customer service and was told the "Bronzer was actually a "Highlighter" which I have marked as a like on my quiz. This was so annoying because the color of the product was literally called "Bronzed." So I emailed them back and told them that. They said they would make a one time exception and send a replacement so they sent me a Be a Bombshell One Stick, and the color looks like a Bronzer!Â  I'm starting to think that the outstanding customer service is geared towards bloggers and the "regular" shopper ends up getting the shaft? Is this anyone else's experience?Â


 Crazy! Same exact thing happened to me! They sent me this same bronzer stick thing two months in a row! So I canceled the makeup sub and decided to try out the accessories. Got my first accessories box today and I was pretty happy with it. If I get bored eventually then I will try the intimates since that seems to have great reviews. But the makeup was a gradual let down. They have so much potential too, since they let you customize. Oh well. I returned my final makeup box and I was at least grateful for their free return policy, not many boxes do that.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not a blogger - I am just a regular subscriber. I had the exact same experience with the 3 product box, one of which they claimed was a highlighter (Lise Watier Taj Mahal). It violated three of my nevers because it was a loose powder (I said only pressed highlight) a bronzer (which I had unchecked at the time) and worst of all a glitter (which I marked no to on every possible category. I emailed their CS and put pictures of the box that said "glittering" and explained that although the packaging was pretty it was all wrong and was half the value of the box of three items. They said members that subscribed early in the month received 3 product boxes before they changed their wording back to 4-5 products. They apologized and sent me two items - one to replace the "highlighter" and one to make up for the lack of a fourth box item. I have contacted them before and asked if I could get a specific item because it was sold out on the company's website (a beasame lip glaze) and they did give it to me in my next box. I also said that I hated Be a Bombshell products because I felt they devalued the box since they were in every beauty subscription box and I felt they were not nearly the quality of other brands they send. I haven't received one since. I also said I would be overjoyed if my boxes had Manna Kadar, 29 Cosmetics and Besame and my next box included all three. If you consistently offer feedback, especially when they are doing something well or have a brand you love seeing, it helps. Also you can say "I hated these earrings - how can I change my profile to make sure I never get an item like this again?". They will tell you the why behind how they chose that item which I found very helpful. Kayla is the best of their CS in my opinion if you get to deal with her. You can also tweet or facebook them and they respond. Hope that helps you.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2014)

@mjreynolds32 I did that for a few items as well, telling them what I wanted, etc, but it got tiring and I felt that I shouldn't have had to do that for them to curate a box properly for me.   I do know the last time I complained, they did get snippy and stated that they would do it as a one time courtesy. 

I just got tired of emailing them over things that they should have not put in my box in the first place!


----------



## mckondik (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm annoyed with Wantable.  I'd subscribed to the accessories box and they'd e-mail every month letting you know they were preparing your box in case you wanted to change your profile or skip the month.  Well yesterday they sent an email saying thanks for your order. So it was too late to skip or change my profile.  I can't get the box every month for $$ and overstuffed house reasons and I obviously can't remember to skip on my own so I cancelled my subscription totally. Ha!    I would have liked the warning that they would be stopping the preliminary emails. Oh well, hopefully I'll like my last box.. just didn't want to be hassled this month.


----------



## lsarao (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm annoyed with Wantable.  I'd subscribed to the accessories box and they'd e-mail every month letting you know they were preparing your box in case you wanted to change your profile or skip the month.  Well yesterday they sent an email saying thanks for your order. So it was too late to skip or change my profile.  I can't get the box every month for $$ and overstuffed house reasons and I obviously can't remember to skip on my own so I cancelled my subscription totally. Ha!    I would have liked the warning that they would be stopping the preliminary emails. Oh well, hopefully I'll like my last box.. just didn't want to be hassled this month.
You know you can just return the accessories box for a full refund right? I've done it for the past 2 months because I wasn't psyched about the products they've picked for me. I'm giving them one more month and then if they still can't figure out my style I'm going to cancel. But the full refund was the only reason I signed up in the first place!


----------



## mckondik (Feb 22, 2014)

> You know you can just return the accessories box for a full refund right? I've done it for the past 2 months because I wasn't psyched about the products they've picked for me. I'm giving them one more month and then if they still can't figure out my style I'm going to cancel. But the full refund was the only reason I signed up in the first place!Â


. I know. I'm still annoyed though. I am weak willed and will probably end up keeping it lol


----------



## vlogilvie (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not a blogger - I am just a regular subscriber. I had the exact same experience with the 3 product box, one of which they claimed was a highlighter (Lise Watier Taj Mahal). It violated three of my nevers because it was a loose powder (I said only pressed highlight) a bronzer (which I had unchecked at the time) and worst of all a glitter (which I marked no to on every possible category. I emailed their CS and put pictures of the box that said "glittering" and explained that although the packaging was pretty it was all wrong and was half the value of the box of three items. They said members that subscribed early in the month received 3 product boxes before they changed their wording back to 4-5 products. They apologized and sent me two items - one to replace the "highlighter" and one to make up for the lack of a fourth box item. I have contacted them before and asked if I could get a specific item because it was sold out on the company's website (a beasame lip glaze) and they did give it to me in my next box. I also said that I hated Be a Bombshell products because I felt they devalued the box since they were in every beauty subscription box and I felt they were not nearly the quality of other brands they send. I haven't received one since. I also said I would be overjoyed if my boxes had Manna Kadar, 29 Cosmetics and Besame and my next box included all three. If you consistently offer feedback, especially when they are doing something well or have a brand you love seeing, it helps. Also you can say "I hated these earrings - how can I change my profile to make sure I never get an item like this again?". They will tell you the why behind how they chose that item which I found very helpful. Kayla is the best of their CS in my opinion if you get to deal with her. You can also tweet or facebook them and they respond. Hope that helps you.
That was the same exact product that they sent me in November that started to sour me on them, and I got the same response.  When you give your feedback do you email them directly or do you include it when you review your box? I've been reviewing my boxes and telling them exactly how I feel. I was really happy when I've gotten Manna Kadar and Besame products and I would love to get more of those too. 

I feel like Wantable sets the bar high with the promises of "Happiness Guaranteed, Never sending a dislike," plus the higher price point than other subscriptions. So it feels like a bigger disappointment when they don't live up compared to other services.


----------



## ohdahlia (Feb 23, 2014)

Agreed. I absolutely loved Wantable, and I'm sad re: all the changes they've made. Oh well!


----------

